# "Official 2011 UGA Football Thread"



## Arrow3

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON..These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## Buck

First!


----------



## david w.

Go dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Hunker Down!


----------



## brownceluse

Thats right!!! It's here boys!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3

Wouldn't be football season without posting this!!


----------



## westcobbdog

man I hope we can get a pass rush on Boise St or it could be a long day.


----------



## toolmkr20

Awesome!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Arrow3

westcobbdog said:


> man I hope we can get a pass rush on Boise St or it could be a long day.



I think we will...I think the defense will be a lot stronger this year...The OL and the RB situation is what worries me the worst.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Arrow3 said:


> Wouldn't be football season without posting this!!



I just tackled the couch!!!! GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## david w.

So how do y'all think the dawgs will do this year?


----------



## nickel back

david w. said:


> So how do y'all think the dawgs will do this year?



if the offense does not show up to play each game it may just get ugly,I think our defense will be strong.


----------



## gacowboy

This Thread will be Great! Good Idea!
How 'bout them DAWGS!!!!!
Sic 'em! Woof woof woof!!!

They are starting out with some serious opportunities, I hope they win the first 2 and get the momentum going!


----------



## WickedKwik

Next weekend can't get here soon enough.  I am ready to see this defense go to work.  Hopefully we have some guys step up on the receiving front, can't wait to see what kind of speed Mitchell has.

Arrow3, thanks for the thread.  GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20

david w. said:


> So how do y'all think the dawgs will do this year?



I think we will go 10-3.


----------



## Mud Minnow

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## ADB

Glory Glory To Ole' Geogia!!!!!
Goooo DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

This thread should stay at the top all the time!!!! GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harper

Did ya'll catch Boise vs Nevada on ESPNU last night? Man there were some major holes in the Bronco defense, and Nevada was giving Moore all day to throw. Maybe I've bought into the Boise hype and have been too afraid of them, but the Broncos didn't impress me that night. I know it was only one game, but it was for Boise's entire season last year. Based on what I saw we could have a good day if we show up and bring even a little pressure. I'm PUMPED!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa

So is the stuff about Branden Smith true or just internet rumor?  Is this like Aaron Murray's "broken ankle" back during the spring?


----------



## DSGB

Only thing I've seen was posted here.


----------



## DBM78

harper said:


> Did ya'll catch Boise vs Nevada on ESPNU last night? Man there were some major holes in the Bronco defense, and Nevada was giving Moore all day to throw. Maybe I've bought into the Boise hype and have been too afraid of them, but the Broncos didn't impress me that night. I know it was only one game, but it was for Boise's entire season last year. Based on what I saw we could have a good day if we show up and bring even a little pressure. I'm PUMPED!!!! Go Dawgs!



I watched the replay of it last night. Nevada QB was gashing them on some of the bootlegs. Maybe Murray can pull it down and take off a couple of times. And I hope our Defense shows up with a bad attitude like when we played Hawaii. I'm ready for the next Saturday night.


----------



## DBM78

Here what UGA and Boise State are going to look like on the field in Atlanta.


----------



## Buck

South GA Dawg said:


> So is the stuff about Branden Smith true or just internet rumor?  Is this like Aaron Murray's "broken ankle" back during the spring?



No idea idea but I'm hoping it's just rumor.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> So is the stuff about Branden Smith true or just internet rumor?  Is this like Aaron Murray's "broken ankle" back during the spring?



Man that would suck. He has been on fire.


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> Man that would suck. He has been on fire.



Next to nothing out there other than rumor.  Aron White made a kind of joke whenasked about it saying, "He cut himself shaving."  So maybe it isn't anything serious.  Either there is nothing to this or the players have been told to keep their mouths shut about it.


----------



## riprap

DBM78 said:


> Here what UGA and Boise State are going to look like on the field in Atlanta.



What would Munson say about this? He always described the colors of both teams just as they are kicking off. He would prolly look over at Scott and say. "You do it".


----------



## DBM78

Boise State in the "Storm Trooper" white vs UGA in the "Power Ranger" red.


----------



## Buck

Read on another forum the coaches surprised the players and allowed them to wear the new Combat Unis and held practice in the Dome tonight.  

If true, Boise fans won't be very happy about this..


----------



## deerbandit

Can some tell me who Samuel is list over Crowell on th depth chart? I will be ok with either but Samuel has been out for almost two weeks.


----------



## lab

Go Dawgggggsssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

deerbandit said:


> Can some tell me who Samuel is list over Crowell on th depth chart? I will be ok with either but Samuel has been out for almost two weeks.



He still #1 as of now.


----------



## timothyroland

I just hope I'm able to watch the game. I'm in Columbia S.C. right now heading to jacksonville N.C.  in the morning to get peoples power back on.


----------



## Jay Hughes

What time does the Dawgs play Boise?

Go Dawgs!

Yep, that's right.  I am a Dawg fan too.  They are my #2 team and I hope that they win all their regular season games!


----------



## MudDucker

GO DAWGS!  SIC EM!  WOOF WOOF WOOF

Who let the dogs out!

I'm ready to see them rumble.  I think we are going to see a much improved team this year.


----------



## Les Miles

Jay Hughes said:


> What time does the Dawgs play Boise?



I believe that the UGA-Boise game is on at 8:00pm on ESPN and the LSU-Oregon game is on at the same time on ABC.


----------



## Arrow3

at the 1:50 mark if Im not mistaken that is Amp Arnold scoring that TD....Me and Amp are co-workers ...We have worked together for 15 years now...


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Brandon Smith did hurt his ankle per MArk Richt but is expected to play!! So it must not be to bad. 
 Oh, and Richard Samuel and IC were both in "red" and practicing!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Brandon Smith did hurt his ankle per MArk Richt but is expected to play!! So it must not be to bad.
> Oh, and Richard Samuel and IC were both in "red" and practicing!!!!



Yep.  Richt said it was nothing serious.  Said he did hurt his foot but that he will play Saturday.


----------



## toolmkr20

Anybody see where King signed with Minnesota? I didn't like his work ethic but I am glad he didn't wind up flipping burgers. I figured when we declared him ineligible he would not play another down of football.


----------



## brownceluse

toolmkr20 said:


> Anybody see where King signed with Minnesota? I didn't like his work ethic but I am glad he didn't wind up flipping burgers. I figured when we declared him ineligible he would not play another down of football.



Yep he got lucky.... Good luck too him.


----------



## nickel back

toolmkr20 said:


> Anybody see where King signed with Minnesota? I didn't like his work ethic but I am glad he didn't wind up flipping burgers. I figured when we declared him ineligible he would not play another down of football.



yea,he did not get drafted in the supplemental draft,he signed as a free agent I think.I hope he does good and over comes the stupid stuff.


----------



## rshunter

I sure hope Smith is 100% for game day, that way Rambo can stay on the bench most (or all) of the night.


----------



## david w.

Oh how i love to see all of these black G's in one place.


----------



## JD

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Danuwoa

rshunter said:


> I sure hope Smith is 100% for game day, that way Rambo can stay on the bench most (or all) of the night.



As of the most recent practice, Commings was still at safety.  That's good news.


----------



## Danuwoa

rshunter said:


> I sure hope Smith is 100% for game day, that way Rambo can stay on the bench most (or all) of the night.



Just read that Rambo is gonna ride the pine no matter what.  If for some reason one of the corners can not play, Damian Swann will start at corner and Commings will stay at safety.  Apparently Grantham and Lakatos have had enough of Rambo.


----------



## rshunter

South GA Dawg said:


> Just read that Rambo is gonna ride the pine no matter what.  If for some reason one of the corners can not play, Damian Swann will start at corner and Commings will stay at safety.  Apparently Grantham and Lakatos have had enough of Rambo.



Good news


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

It fell too low. TTT


----------



## WickedKwik

Game week fellas.  Starting to get a little nervous.  5 more days!!!


----------



## Danuwoa

WickedKwik said:


> Game week fellas.  Starting to get a little nervous.  5 more days!!!



Me too.  It's weird, I woke up this morning feeling like that.  I knew it was getting close last week and I was excited.  But it's just different today.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## WickedKwik

Go check out georgiadogs.com, click on G Shop, and check out the Pro-combat jersey's and shirts available.  I just ordered this one


----------



## john.lee

I read s tweet that crowell is number
1 now


----------



## Danuwoa

john.lee said:


> I read s tweet that crowell is number
> 1 now



Yeah I hope isn't because Samuel can't go.  We need Samuel to play.


----------



## riprap

There is the UGA/Auburn game from '97 (I think) on Sports South. It is the game where Uga snapped at the Auburn reciever. There is something wierd about the picture though. It just doesn't look right.


----------



## Ryan1980

riprap said:


> There is the UGA/Auburn game from '97 (I think) on Sports South. It is the game where Uga snapped at the Auburn reciever. There is something wierd about the picture though. It just doesn't look right.



Though it was just my tv it looked weried on lol


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! TTT


----------



## DSGB

*Depth chart*

Here's the depth chart for the Boise State game. Neither Ray Drew nor Christian LeMay are listed. I'm guessing that means a red shirt for LeMay, but Drew? 

Depth Chart

Offense

X (split end) Marlon Brown, Michael Bennett, Malcolm Mitchell, Israel Troupe

LT Cordy Glenn, Austin Long

LG Kenarious Gates, Dallas Lee

C Ben Jones, David Andrews

RG Chris Burnette, Dallas Lee

RT Justin Anderson. Watts Dantzler

TE Orson Charles, Aron White, Arthur Lynch

QB Aaron Murray, Hutson Mason, Parker Welch

FB Bruce Figgins or Zander Ogletree

TB Richard Samuel IV, Isaiah Crowell, Brandon Harton

Z (flanker) Tavarres King, Rantavious Wooten, Taylor Bradberry

Defense

DE Abry Jones, Garrison Smith

N Kwame Geathers, Jon Jenkins

DE DeAngelo Tyson, Derrick Lott

OLB Jarvis Jones, Chase Vasser, T.J. Stripling

OLB Cornelius Washington, Reuben Faloughi, Ramik Wilson

ILB Christian Robinson, Michael Gilliard

ILB Alec Ogletree, Amarlo Herrera

CB Branden Smith, Sanders Commings, Derek Owens, Chris Sanders

CB Brandon Boykin, Jordan Love, Damian Swann

SS Shawn Williams, Connor Norman, Marc Deas, Corey Moore

FS Sanders Commings, Bacarri Rambo

Special Teams

P Drew Butler, Blair Walsh

PR Branden Smith or Brandon Boykin

PK Blair Walsh, Brandon Bogotay

KR Brandon Boykin, Branden Smith

SN Ty Frix, Nathan Theus

H Drew Butler


----------



## Danuwoa

Nice avatar Georgia Boy.


----------



## Danuwoa

DSGB said:


> Here's the depth chart for the Boise State game. Neither Ray Drew nor Christian LeMay are listed. I'm guessing that means a red shirt for LeMay, but Drew?
> 
> Depth Chart
> 
> Offense
> 
> X (split end) Marlon Brown, Michael Bennett, Malcolm Mitchell, Israel Troupe
> 
> LT Cordy Glenn, Austin Long
> 
> LG Kenarious Gates, Dallas Lee
> 
> C Ben Jones, David Andrews
> 
> RG Chris Burnette, Dallas Lee
> 
> RT Justin Anderson. Watts Dantzler
> 
> TE Orson Charles, Aron White, Arthur Lynch
> 
> QB Aaron Murray, Hutson Mason, Parker Welch
> 
> FB Bruce Figgins or Zander Ogletree
> 
> TB Richard Samuel IV, Isaiah Crowell, Brandon Harton
> 
> Z (flanker) Tavarres King, Rantavious Wooten, Taylor Bradberry
> 
> Defense
> 
> DE Abry Jones, Garrison Smith
> 
> N Kwame Geathers, Jon Jenkins
> 
> DE DeAngelo Tyson, Derrick Lott
> 
> OLB Jarvis Jones, Chase Vasser, T.J. Stripling
> 
> OLB Cornelius Washington, Reuben Faloughi, Ramik Wilson
> 
> ILB Christian Robinson, Michael Gilliard
> 
> ILB Alec Ogletree, Amarlo Herrera
> 
> CB Branden Smith, Sanders Commings, Derek Owens, Chris Sanders
> 
> CB Brandon Boykin, Jordan Love, Damian Swann
> 
> SS Shawn Williams, Connor Norman, Marc Deas, Corey Moore
> 
> FS Sanders Commings, Bacarri Rambo
> 
> Special Teams
> 
> P Drew Butler, Blair Walsh
> 
> PR Branden Smith or Brandon Boykin
> 
> PK Blair Walsh, Brandon Bogotay
> 
> KR Brandon Boykin, Branden Smith
> 
> SN Ty Frix, Nathan Theus
> 
> H Drew Butler



Red shirt for Lemay.  Ray's shoulder is still pretty sore.


----------



## DSGB

South GA Dawg said:


> Nice avatar Georgia Boy.



Thanks! I had to use it after seeing it on Crowell's hat when he announced.



South GA Dawg said:


> Red shirt for Lemay.  Ray's shoulder is still pretty sore.



10-4, I forgot Drew is still recovering.


----------



## westcobbdog

Nobody is giving our kicking game any respect..I think it could be the difference maker, Butler and Walsh are both terrific College kickers. 

Also, where is our leadership on D gonna come from? Not Rambo. We need a Terry Hogue, Jeff Sanchez, Sean Jones type leader who can pick anything near him and make a big play when needed. Not play with his mouth.


----------



## Danuwoa

westcobbdog said:


> Nobody is giving our kicking game any respect..I think it could be the difference maker, Butler and Walsh are both terrific College kickers.
> 
> Also, where is our leadership on D gonna come from? Not Rambo. We need a Terry Hogue, Jeff Sanchez, Sean Jones type leader who can pick anything near him and make a big play when needed. Not play with his mouth.



His name is Jarvis Jones.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> His name is Jarvis Jones.



Yep and he has taken Ogletree under his wing. I cant wait to see them boys get after it. Speed, and strength. They can get from sideline to sideline quick, and make you pay when they get to you.


----------



## westcobbdog

Hope it's Jones..but I can remember the days of these special players..we ain't had one in awhile, imo.

Just reviewed the Boise depth Chart..

a few things jumped out at me. I know they have 4 Sr D Lineman going vs the Dogs..

the blue turfsmans' center is   5-11   290lbs.
                            vs
Kwame Geathers, starting NG    6-5  350lbs and po'd. 

boise starter @ 1 corner 5-11 196lbs ok... 

the other starting cb...5-9 167lbs.   

Point is can't we block (crush) this little dude and certainly post him up all day long?   He must cover the short side of the field. Could he tackle Figgens out there all alone?


----------



## brownceluse

westcobbdog said:


> Hope it's Jones..but I can remember the days of these special players..we ain't had one in awhile, imo.
> 
> Just reviewed the Boise depth Chart..
> 
> a few things jumped out at me. I know they have 4 Sr D Lineman going vs the Dogs..
> 
> the blue turfsmans' center is   5-11   290lbs.
> vs
> Kwame Geathers, starting NG    6-5  350lbs and po'd.
> 
> boise starter @ 1 corner 5-11 1901bs ok...
> 
> the other starting cb...5-9 167lbs.
> 
> Point is can't we block (crush) this little dude and certainly post him up all day long?   He must cover the short side of the field. Could he tackle Figgens out there all alone?



Or Samuel. Ther right ther together on weight. I think Samuel is around 240


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> Or Samuel. Ther right ther together on weight. I think Samuel is around 240



Nah man Bruce is like 265/270 range now.  And he aint fat.

I agree with yall.  We have got to run on these guys.  If we can't establish the run on them then we are in for another long season.  I know they are talented on the D line and I know they are experienced.  But we have the size and strength advantage and should be able to just flat overpower them.  I say give them a heavy dose of the run and put Marlon out there and lob it to him over those little short guys' heads.  But beat them up with the run if we can.  There is no need to force Murray to throw the ball 35 times if it isn't necessary.  Crush them with the ground game if it can be done.

Kwame should absolutely crush their center.  I say just keep shuffling him and Jenkins in and out.  That guy will have a rested 350 guy to deal with all night and he won't be getting any rest.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah man Bruce is like 265/270 range now.  And he aint fat.
> 
> I agree with yall.  We have got to run on these guys.  If we can't establish the run on them then we are in for another long season.  I know they are talented on the D line and I know they are experienced.  But we have the size and strength advantage and should be able to just flat overpower them.  I say give them a heavy dose of the run and put Marlon out there and lob it to him over those little short guys' heads.  But beat them up with the run if we can.  There is no need to force Murray to throw the ball 35 times if it isn't necessary.  Crush them with the ground game if it can be done.
> 
> Kwame should absolutely crush their center.  I say just keep shuffling him and Jenkins in and out.  That guy will have a rested 350 guy to deal with all night and he won't be getting any rest.



Good lord I didnt realize he was that big. Thats a train rolling down hill coming at you. Then Samuel behind him. If we can establish the run it will keep Moore looking from sidelines. Thats what we need. Then the D comes in well rested, and getting after it hard.


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> Good lord I didnt realize he was that big. Thats a train rolling down hill coming at you. Then Samuel behind him. If we can establish the run it will keep Moore looking from sidelines. Thats what we need. Then the D comes in well rested, and getting after it hard.



In my opinion that is the key.  Beat them up on the ground and chew up clock.  if horse teeth is on the sideline he can't do his little razzle dazzle and the ESPN folks will be left to whine about how he didn't get his moment in the spotlight.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> In my opinion that is the key.  Beat them up on the ground and chew up clock.  if horse teeth is on the sideline he can't do his little razzle dazzle and the ESPN folks will be left to whine about how he didn't get his moment in the spotlight.



They might be able to play alittle while. But with that size difference they will be wore down quick. The second half should suck the life right out of them. If and only if we dominate the LOS. But I think we will


----------



## DAWG1419

can't wait till sat. night


----------



## WickedKwik

I am a little worried about Samuel.  He hasn't practiced full speed in 2 weeks.  CMR said yesterday, if Samuel can't go, Crowell would get the start.  I hope he is ready!!!


----------



## huntindawg

Heard Robert Smith (of ESPN) talking yesterday about how no one is really saying much about the talent that Boise lost this past year.  

He was talking about how Young and Pettis were incredible gets for BSU in the first place and were really good players (3rd and 4th rounders) and the fact that they were gone would definitely be noticed when Moore wasn't throwing the ball to perfectly ran routes.

He was also talking about them losing the 3 best players in their secondary, so I'm really looking for AM to have a huge game and to have a receiver step into AJ's shoes quickly.  

I do think we need to run the ball, but I could also see us just throwing 30 yard go routes like we did on LSU back in the day.  The only wild card in my mind is whether Bozo the offensive coordinator clown (BOCC) can actually formulate a game plan and adapt when Peterson adapts.


----------



## DSGB

Hopefully Samuel will play and Crowell doesn't have to carry the load in his first game. He's got enough pressure as it is, but he seems to be ready.

I'm ready to see these guys play and erase those memories of Jasper Sanks. http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blog/2011/08/30/georgias-columbus-connections-paying-dividends-for-season-opener/?cxntfid=blogs_uga_sports_blog

Scout had an interesting take on the game yesterday, giving accolades to both defenses, especially their run defense and our secondary. 

http://cfn.scout.com/2/1096739.html


----------



## westcobbdog

If we have to rely on Samuel running the ball it could be very bad..he is not any kind of game breaker back. Big hoss, yes. Hope I am wrong. 

One boise corner is small..5-9 167lbs. we should def run his side alot.


----------



## brownceluse

Hit Moore hard and hit him often. Run the ball. Run the ball. Run the ball. Run the ball. Run the ball. Did I say run the ball!


----------



## MudDucker

With the new strength and conditioning program and the huge MEN that have been added to the rooster, the Smurfs are going to need a LOT of ben gay when this game is over.

Bringing the Pain Train is the DAWGS new motto!


----------



## WickedKwik

2 more days fella's, can't wait.  This week is dragging by.  

Little info on the injury to Branden Smith, it was said to be Plantar Fasciitis, he will play Saturday, but this is not something to mess with.  For those of you like me, that have never heard of such a thing, here is a write up on the specific injury:

Plantar fasciitis

Last reviewed: February 19, 2011.

Plantar fasciitis is inflammation of the thick tissue on the bottom of the foot. This tissue is called the plantar fascia. It connects the heel bone to the toes and creates the arch of the foot.
Causes, incidence, and risk factors

Plantar fasciitis occurs when the thick band of tissue on the bottom of the foot is overstretched or overused. This can be painful and make walking more difficult.

Risk factors for plantar fasciitis include:

    *

      Foot arch problems (both flat feet and high arches)
    *

      Obesity or sudden weight gain
    *

      Long-distance running, especially running downhill or on uneven surfaces
    *

      Sudden weight gain
    *

      Tight Achilles tendon (the tendon connecting the calf muscles to the heel)
    *

      Shoes with poor arch support or soft soles

Plantar fasciitis most often affects active men ages 40 - 70. It is one of the most common orthopedic complaints relating to the foot.

Plantar fasciitis is commonly thought of as being caused by a heel spur, but research has found that this is not the case. On x-ray, heel spurs are seen in people with and without plantar fasciitis.
Symptoms

The most common complaint is pain and stiffness in the bottom of the heel. The heel pain may be dull or sharp. The bottom of the foot may also ache or burn.

The pain is usually worse:

    *

      In the morning when you take your first steps
    *

      After standing or sitting for a while
    *

      When climbing stairs
    *

      After intense activity

The pain may develop slowly over time, or suddenly after intense activity.


Hope Branden can shake this thing and be the player we all think he could be.  He has had an outstanding camp!
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## bam_bam

I have had Plantar Faciitis before and it hurt like a son of a gun. Specialy right when you get up first thing in the morning.


----------



## Ryan1980

Heard today on 680 the fan that ray drew will play saturday


----------



## brownceluse

It's just about here!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker

bam_bam said:


> I have had Plantar Faciitis before and it hurt like a son of a gun. Specialy right when you get up first thing in the morning.



Makes two of us ... a nasty painful condition for sure!


----------



## Bitteroot

Tick..... tick........tick.........tick..........


----------



## DSGB

Gonna be a long day today and hard to get anything productive done.


----------



## BSFR98

These are my picks for who scores touchdowns tomorrow night.  IC, Samual, King, Mitchell and Boykin.  One kick by Walsh.  
Don't put it past Smith to possibly do some damage on Punt Return!

Not worried at all by our Denfense. 

 Let me be right  

Go Dawgs!


----------



## david w.

It will be a close game,but Georgia should be able to win it.


----------



## Danuwoa

Killing you not being able to post here isn't it joey?


----------



## WickedKwik

I am hearing that 3 Boise State players have been ruled ineligible by the NCAA.  Starting safety, their fastest receiver, and a back-up D-Lineman.  Anyone else hearing this???


----------



## deerbandit

Yep all over ESPN and Boise website.


----------



## harper

(In your best Larry Munson voice) 

Now get the picture. The Dawgs are wearing red shirts and red pants with the dark numbers and silver helmets, the Georgia 'G' is very clear to me on the helmet and about all I can see from here. Boise's in all white with the blue numbers, some orange trim. We are moving right to left in the dome, and the dome is really rocking, I mean really rocking, it's very noisy here. I can hear the student section chanting 'SEC SEC SEC' from the endzone. Georgia's got 2 to the right 1 on the left, Crowell is in the backfield standing next to Murray in the shotgun. Boise is in what amounts to a 3-4. Mitchell is the man in motion. Here's the snap to murray, he's looking, looking, it's a long pass... and he's got a man! It's Mitchell!, to the 30-25-15, he got a block! 10-5 TOUCHDOWN! My God a Touchdown! Mitchell shook his man caught the ball and got a great block, who was that man?, where did he come from? Lauren, what do you got?

It's time boys....... GO DAWGS!


----------



## erniesp

harper said:


> (In your best Larry Munson voice)
> 
> Now get the picture. The Dawgs are wearing red shirts and red pants with the dark numbers and silver helmets, the Georgia 'G' is very clear to me on the helmet and about all I can see from here. Boise's in all white with the blue numbers, some orange trim. We are moving right to left in the dome, and the dome is really rocking, I mean really rocking, it's very noisy here. I can hear the student section chanting 'SEC SEC SEC' from the endzone. Georgia's got 2 to the right 1 on the left, Crowell is in the backfield standing next to Murray in the shotgun. Boise is in what amounts to a 3-4. Mitchell is the man in motion. Here's the snap to murray, he's looking, looking, it's a long pass... and he's got a man! It's Mitchell!, to the 30-25-15, he got a block! 10-5 TOUCHDOWN! My God a Touchdown! Mitchell shook his man caught the ball and got a great block, who was that man?, where did he come from? Lauren, what do you got?
> 
> It's time boys....... GO DAWGS!



That is about spot on....
Go DAWGS.....


----------



## Danuwoa

harper said:


> (In your best Larry Munson voice)
> 
> Now get the picture. The Dawgs are wearing red shirts and red pants with the dark numbers and silver helmets, the Georgia 'G' is very clear to me on the helmet and about all I can see from here. Boise's in all white with the blue numbers, some orange trim. We are moving right to left in the dome, and the dome is really rocking, I mean really rocking, it's very noisy here. I can hear the student section chanting 'SEC SEC SEC' from the endzone. Georgia's got 2 to the right 1 on the left, Crowell is in the backfield standing next to Murray in the shotgun. Boise is in what amounts to a 3-4. Mitchell is the man in motion. Here's the snap to murray, he's looking, looking, it's a long pass... and he's got a man! It's Mitchell!, to the 30-25-15, he got a block! 10-5 TOUCHDOWN! My God a Touchdown! Mitchell shook his man caught the ball and got a great block, who was that man?, where did he come from? Lauren, what do you got?
> 
> It's time boys....... GO DAWGS!


----------



## ambush77

America's true past time. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Muddyfoots

I sure wish this was a 3:30 game, at Sanford. 100% humidity and 96 degrees.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> Killing you not being able to post here isn't it joey?


Him and a few more


----------



## MCBUCK

Muddyfoots said:


> I sure wish this was a 3:30 game, at Sanford. 100% humidity and 96 degrees.



Absofloggin-loutely!!  And CMR had one thing on his mind.....R.T.D.B. (hope he has that on his mind anyway)


----------



## Greg Tench

Its time......Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## copecowboy84

GO DAWGS, its awesome that AFN will be showing the game here in iraq, will be on at 0200 which is perfect, i go to shift at 0100. AWESOME, GO DAWGS.


----------



## Danuwoa

copecowboy84 said:


> GO DAWGS, its awesome that AFN will be showing the game here in iraq, will be on at 0200 which is perfect, i go to shift at 0100. AWESOME, GO DAWGS.



God bless you for serving brother.  Lord knows that AFN is awful most of the time.  When I was over there college football kept us sane.  It was almost like being at home for a few hours.  hard getting used to Game Day coming on at 6:00pm though.  Thanks again and stay safe.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## WickedKwik

i didn't sleep a wink last night, been up since 6.  Christmas morning for me is here.  GO DAWGS and GATA!!!!!


----------



## DSGB

Saw this on another site from one of the Bulldog Club meetings. Thought it was fitting for game day.



> Tonight our Lord we are gathered as members of the Bulldog Nation and we thank you for the blessings of being a Bulldog.
> We thank you for fall afternoons between the hedges, we thank you that we are blessed to hear the Redcoats playing “Glory, Glory,” and we give thanks for the chills we get when the trumpet tones the battle hymn. We give thanks for the smell of ribs cooking on the grills of campus tailgates and we gave thanks for the chapel bell ringing after a victory, and are grateful  for the sheer joy of wearing red and black.
> We thank you for those moments that we treasure, Tarkenton to Herron, the flea-flicker versus Bama, Appleby to Washington, that kid outa Johnson County running through two men, run Lindsey run, sugar falling from the sky, Butler kicking it a million miles, hobnailed boots  that still hurt in Knoxville and Johnson in the end zone.
> Tonight we thank you for Aaron Murray, a fine young man who did not charge us $180,000 to play quarterback.
> Tonight we thank you that Mrs. Geathers and Mrs. Jenkins allowed their sons to discover biscuits and pound cake at an early age so that we might have a nose guard for the 3-4 defense.
> Tonight we thank you Lord for the potato industry in Idaho so that the boys from Boise will have something to do after they learn they know nothing about football.
> Tonight we thank you for the new Nike uniforms. We may not like them but we know they look better than a Gator in a tank top and jean shorts.
> Tonight we thank you that as we gathered here that we have been blessed, we have been blessed to live in land that stands for freedom, for those who have given of themselves to defend our freedom. We thank you for the blessings of life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness and we pray for your blessings to continue on we who are gathered here this evening that may truly understand that it is great to be a Georgia Bulldog.
> Amen.



GO DAWGS!! GATA!


----------



## erock

GATA!


----------



## Danuwoa

WickedKwik said:


> i didn't sleep a wink last night, been up since 6.  Christmas morning for me is here.  GO DAWGS and GATA!!!!!



I hear ya.  It was hard for me to get to sleep last night too.  man this is gonna be a long day.


----------



## erock

Aaron Murray...Sharks Have a week dedicated to him.


----------



## brownceluse

It's here boy's! Today is the day!! Cant wait to see Boise BLOWN off the fb!! TCU went down last night. Boise tonight! No more cinderella story!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## david w.

I wonder what horse taste like?


----------



## Muddyfoots

david w. said:


> I wonder what horse taste like?



Much better than crow.


----------



## erock

Lets hope so..lol


----------



## Danuwoa

Guys this, to me, states perfectly what we are all feeling leading up to this game and what we have all been thinking since the final seconds ticked off the clock against Central Florida.



I had a chance to speak to Mark Richt for a few minutes this summer at the annual Peach State Pigskin Preview. Well, a lot of bloggers and reporters had a chance to speak to him. But I had a chance to stand around talking to him while we were waiting in line for lunch. We were away from the television cameras, the microphones, the sports information staff rushing him from one place to another and wordlessly imploring him not to answer that question about oversigning (which he did, by the way). It was a chance for two guys to hang around and chew the fat. It just so happened that one of us was the coach of the football team on whose performance an unnatural and unhealthy portion of the other’s psychic health rests. I think you can figure out which of us was which.

I’ve seen Coach Richt at a number of these type of get togethers over the years. Bulldog Club Meetings, FCA meetings and media events. Make of it what you will, but one thing was unmistakably different this time: Mark Richt looked tired. Not in the sense that he might have gotten 6 hours of sleep the night before rather than his customary 7. Not in the sense that he had been in the car too long on a roadtrip, or that he had a stubborn head cold that was keeping him a smidge off his game. No, Coach Richt looked weary, like a man who had endured a really hard few months. The quick grin and twinkle in his eye usually displayed at those sort of events just wasn’t there. He mentioned at least twice in the few minutes we shuffled together toward the barbeque and banana pudding (both provided by Satterfield’s of Macon and delicious as always, by the way) how much he was looking forward to the family vacation/mission trip he was going on the next week.

I don’t want this to come out the wrong way. And there’s a substantial chance that it might despite my intentions. But I was glad to see Mark Richt a little worn down. A little frazzled. Not because I want to see him struggle or fail. Heaven knows I want nothing more than for Mark Richt to be the coach of the Georgia Bulldogs for the next 20 years and to retire as the winningest coach the Classic City has ever seen. No, I was glad to see Mark Richt a little beaten down because it showed me that the events of the past two seasons had really hit him personally. It indicated to me that Mark Richt, usually affable and tanned and looking like he just finished 18 holes and is about to hit the beach for some volleyball, has been sitting in darkened film rooms and late night strategy meetings and generally doing the tedious work required to get the Georgia Bulldogs back to the upper echelon of SEC football. When Mark Richt came from Florida State that was what we expected and what we got. A guy known for his command of the X's and O's. The architect of a high octane offense that played for national championships.

I have assiduously avoided the hype surrounding Bulldog football this offseason. Not because I don’t want to believe that things are different now than they were a year ago. I do want to believe that we are better conditioned. I do want to believe that the malcontents and ne’er-do-wells have been expunged and that everyone is singing from the same page in the hymnal (the one displaying Glory Glory, naturally). I do want to believe the players’ assertions that their teammates are buying in, that they’re playing faster now that they know the defense. That Marlon Brown is ready for a breakout season. That Isaiah Crowell is ready. That David Andrews and Watts Dantzler can hold the line if we need them to. I want to believe it all.

However, I cannot bring myself to do so until I see it on the field. That’s the legacy of two seasons of talk about what a great natural leader Joe Cox is and how Cornelius Washington runs a 4.02 forty yard dash at 265 pounds. How everybody is working harder at everything than they've ever worked before. I don’t necessarily  have to see the Georgia Bulldogs beat Boise State on Saturday night to believe this team is on its way back. But I do have to see a team that plays like it gives a rip. I didn’t see that in Memphis on December 31, 2010. I saw a team that had, by the time the final gun sounded, had all it wanted of football season 2010. Until I see a team that fights on the first snap of the game, the last snap of the game, and every snap in between, it’s all just so many pretty words and nice men standing in front of microphones and urinating on my lower extremities while marveling at  this infernal precipitation we’re having.

But admittedly, it feels different this time. Or it feels the same, depending on your perspective. It feels like this team has a quiet confidence. The kind of confidence we saw in 2005. The confidence that comes from knowing that you've put in the preparation time. That the hay is in the barn, so to speak. I saw it in Christian Robinson when I talked to him the same day I talked to Mark Richt. I’d ask him a prying question about the offseason strength and conditioning program. He’d get this far off look in his eyes and evade the question like Knowshon Moreno deadlegging a defender in the open field. He never would say "we’re doing more squats" or "Bean Anderson has permission to eat the stragglers alive" or anything like that. But he gave me the distinct impression that no one is playing around. It was enough for me that he clearly didn’t want to talk about it, or more likely (given C-Rob's generally loquacious nature) had been instructed not to talk about it.

During fall camp we saw the return of two-a-days designed to get in the maximum of 29 practices before opening weekend. We didn’t see photos of horseplay around the swimming pool or relaxed watermelon parties. We also read about a lot of players getting banged up and bruised from the amount of contact going on during August. I cannot tell you how much this pleases me, not to mention Gridskinivus, the Hindu god of American football. He’s very real, by the way. Has 8 arms, throws a mean 12 yard out route. Many representations show Gridskinivus with the face of Bill Walsh and the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- of Bill Parcels, except around Clemson, South Carolina where his face and Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- are both hidden by various small nonsequential bills he got from his uncle the ATM repairman. But I digress. If I didn’t know better, the tea leaves would be telling me that serious, grownup football is once again being played in Athens, Georgia.

I usually stay away from predictions for the season as a whole. Too much can happen for such predictions to be at all useful. Players get hurt, suspensions get handed down. Coaches get fired and their teams quit on them. Players step up who you never expected to and take steps back when their teams need them the most. It’s all very fluid and messy and generally the reason college football is so Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- fun to watch and write about in the first place.

But everyone and his brother has asked me how this season is going to turn out, so I’m giving it a shot. Pressed for an answer here’s my response. I think the most likely regular season record is 9-3. I think we start the season 1-1, I’m just not certain which is the win and which the loss. Tennessee in Neyland worries me this year because they’ll be looking for the same 2nd year bounce from their whole squad that we’re counting on from our defense. I believe Auburn will be a much better football team by the time we see them than some seem to be giving them credit for. Gus Malzahn’s offenses seem to always be much better in the latter half of the season than the beginning, and that worries me. I think Mississippi State will beat us if we don’t hold onto the ball and if we still haven’t figured out a way to stop Chris Relf on 3rd and 12. Not to mention the checkered past of Georgia football the week after coming back from late games on the conference's western fringes (we play Ole Miss the week before in Oxford, it what might well be a 7:00 or 8:00 p.m. eastern kickoff).

However if, and I mean if, some things break our way early, the Bulldogs start 2-0, and this team picks up some momentum, we could be playing for high stakes the latter half of the season. The schedule sets up pretty well with breather games against Coastal Carolina and New Mexico State and an open week before Florida. But we have to get there in one piece. We need the team to get some early affirmation that all the offseason work actually works. That's where these first two games come in.

In other news, I suspect that John Brantley is not quite the walking punch line many (including yours truly) have made him out to be. The World’s Largest Outdoor Cocktail Party will go down as a likely loss in my book until I see otherwise, though I have to admit Will Muschamp has never really impressed me as a tactician. Neither has Charlie Weis, at least in the college ranks. So there’s a very real chance that Florida finishes 8-4 and Gator fans go off the deep end. I would enjoy that very, very much. I don't know if Mark Richt would. I didn't ask him. I figured that even if he saw the potential for schadenfreude, he wasn't going to admit it. Besides, the last time I thought a chace had come for Georgia to ascend above the Gators in the SEC East pecking order, things didn't quite turn out like I would have liked.

As Coach Richt and I parted company that afternoon, I suppose I could have thrown in something about how we’re all pulling for him. But frankly I don’t know that all of "us" are. And even if we are, I don’t think that’s necessarily anything he didn’t know. Saying those kinds of things to sports figures reminds me of a story about golfing great Jimmy Demaret. As Demaret was approaching a putt to win a tournament once a spectator screamed from the gallery "Knock it in Jimmy! I’ve got 5 bucks riding on you!" Demaret, obviously annoyed replied, "You don’t say! ‘Cause I’ve got $5000 on me!" No one wants Mark Richt’s Georgia Bulldogs to succeed more than Mark Richt. So instead, I once again shouted to him that I hoped his vacation was relaxing. He gave me a wan sort of smile, thanked me for the sentiment, and said he was sure he would. And then we both went back to preparing for the start of football season, each in his own way.


----------



## brownceluse

Good read Brad!


----------



## Les Miles

Almost 5 hours till game time. I hope that Georgia whips Boise State like a rented pack mule. You boys handle business here in Atlanta while we go blast some ducks out of the sky in Dallas. 

Geaux Dawgs!!!


----------



## david w.

Les Miles said:


> Almost 5 hours till game time. I hope that Georgia whips Boise State like a rented pack mule. You boys handle business here in Atlanta while we go blast some ducks out of the sky in Dallas.
> 
> Geaux Dawgs!!!


----------



## copecowboy84

Man I'm getting all hyped up. Just ordered a huge G flag to hang in my houch, my roomie is a south carolina fan, next week is gonna be fun in my houch. 

GO DAWGS, SIC EM


----------



## DSGB

Less than four hours! Almost game time boys!


----------



## Dutch

Lets get it fired up! 

GO DAWGS...GATA!


----------



## Danuwoa

I've been nervous all day.  Doing a lot of pacing.  I feel like I'm playing.  LOL.  All I'll be doing is watching and holding on to a beer.


----------



## Buck

Got home from the 8th grade game about 30 minutes ago.  Dang is it hot out there.    I sucked down a 420 in about 3 minutes and working on the next.  

I'm stoked and ready for this game, big time!!!  

BTW, good read up there Brad...


----------



## westcobbdog

copecowboy84 said:


> Man I'm getting all hyped up. Just ordered a huge G flag to hang in my houch, my roomie is a south carolina fan, next week is gonna be fun in my houch.
> 
> GO DAWGS, SIC EM



cheer the dogs on and be careful Cowboy!


----------



## DSGB

Good read SGD! 

I'm pumped! Like I'm sure most of ya'll are, I'm cautiously optimistic. I want to see them get back to playing hard-nosed football for four quarters. 

Time to make the dream a reality!


----------



## david w.

Almost time to have us a new chew toy.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> I've been nervous all day.  Doing a lot of pacing.  I feel like I'm playing.  LOL.  All I'll be doing is watching and holding on to a beer.



I had to work, and i'm on call tonight. But since i've got home it cant get here soon enough..... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## toolmkr20

I think this is the longest 8 hrs I have had to wait for anything. At least there has been some decent games on to occupy my time. GO DAWGS!!! GATA!!!


----------



## david w.

Hour and ten minutes left.


----------



## brownceluse

david w. said:


> Hour and ten minutes left.



45 min left!!!!


----------



## david w.

get the beer and nacho's ready.


----------



## david w.

Now that i see the uniforms on tv,They don't look that bad.I kinda like them.


----------



## nickel back

david w. said:


> Now that i see the uniforms on tv,They don't look that bad.I kinda like them.



Iv said all along that I like them


----------



## toolmkr20

Man these guys better wake up and play some football!!


----------



## Arrow3

Mark Richt sure has them prepared...


----------



## david w.

Keep the fence up.


----------



## toolmkr20

Defense is looking good.


----------



## fireman401

Give them time to settle down...then the chewing will begin!


----------



## whiskers

Those new dawg uniforms look like crap


----------



## fireman401

david w. said:


> get the beer and nacho's ready.



Boiled peanuts and Pepsi for me.....Go Dawgs!


----------



## david w.

dang stop falling.


----------



## toolmkr20

Looking like Butler is gonna get a workout tonight if they keep this up.


----------



## crbrumbelow

D looks real good.  Wow what a lick!!!


----------



## david w.

Keep this up D.


----------



## SGADawg

D came to play!  Time for the O to step up!


----------



## david w.

Look at that!!!


----------



## fireman401

Td!!!!!!


----------



## fireman401

Now that what I like to see!!!


----------



## Arrow3

Boooooooooooom!


----------



## SGADawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## BSFR98

There my first prediction  go dawgs!


----------



## david w.

Good stop.


----------



## fireman401

Good stop on that drive


----------



## toolmkr20

Man they just leveled Moore!!


----------



## david w.

Come on murray.Complete your first pass.


----------



## K80

I haven't missed my big screen that went out a few weeks ago until to night.  All I see is a bunch of red and white dots!


Lets go Georgia!


----------



## david w.

hold em to 3.


----------



## david w.

Good effort.


----------



## toolmkr20

Our O-line needs to create some gaps for Crowell to run through.


----------



## Dutch

Newsflash Bobo....straight up the middle IS NOT WORKING!


----------



## david w.

Tied end of 1st.


----------



## Dutch

maybe if I get drink more than watching this goat rope of a game will not be as painful


----------



## tcward

Extension of last year, no pass rush, no tackling, no coaching! Good nite Irene!


----------



## riprap

tcward said:


> Extension of last year, no pass rush, no tackling, no coaching! Good nite Irene!



Just what I came on here to post. More of the same. All I can add is no blocking. I don't see Boise rolling on the field with injuries and cramps.


----------



## Buck

Don't see Boise players coming up lame with cramps.  What gives?  

Tighten up and get after'em Dawgs!!!


----------



## david w.

We're only down by 7.We can still do this.


----------



## tcward

And what gives with" We can't afford to lose this player" just half way through the second quarter of the first game? Are we that shallow? Come on Richt!


----------



## Dutch

david w. said:


> We're only down by 7.We can still do this.



Yeah if go and get one of the local HS teams to come in and sub.


----------



## david w.

Well im not gonna give up on them yet.


----------



## marknga

Can we let Herschel put on some pads and one of those Power Ranger costumes for the second half?
Freaking Tailback U and we are down to 1 tailback after 2 quarters of football.
Oh well..... Go Dawgs... Woof Woof Woof!!


----------



## toolmkr20

Both lines are gonna have to step up if we are going to stay in this game!


----------



## Dutch

david w. said:


> Well im not gonna give up on them yet.



its not a matter of giving up....this team looks and acts lost


----------



## Arrow3

Im far from giving up on them but they look exactly like they did last year. No fire...


----------



## BSFR98

We are cramping because of the hurry up offense.  There not because we run the clock down every time. We have always been slow running plays.


----------



## hotdawg

i wont give up on them either, but the uniforms wern't what needed replacing!!!


----------



## SFStephens

So far, I'd agree we look lost. And the playcalling has been horrible, absolutely horrible. A lot of football to be played, but its looking doubtful.


----------



## jbird1

I really have come to terms with my feelings towards the Richt offense...reminds me of Bill Murray in the move "Groundhog Day" when he comes to terms with living the same day everyday.  I want to casualy run a tub and set the toaster and drop it in.


----------



## toolmkr20

This game is about to get ugly! At least its not a conference game.


----------



## retired335

My sons middle school team is available for the fourth quarter.  I think they would do better than what I have seen so far.


----------



## david w.

It aint over yet.


----------



## brownceluse

We suck


----------



## toolmkr20

For this to be UGA's biggest line ever they sure are folding like a wet napkin.


----------



## SuperSport

Bobo still sucks and Murray well go put Mason in!!!
This game has turned into a sickening game!


----------



## tcward

david w. said:


> It aint over yet.



Yeah it's over-so is the season and everybody knows it.


----------



## SuperSport

david w. said:


> It aint over yet.


True but..... 

what he said 


brownceluse said:


> We suck


----------



## egomaniac247

It's a shame the defense came out with such fire but the offense has yet to answer the bell outside of the one 80 yard rush.  The Ga offense is offensive.


----------



## SuperSport

This game makes me want to cuss real bad! We SUCK!!!
New jerseys, but same ole Georgia team, same play calling, same play execution or lack of, same disgusting feeling.


----------



## Dutch

well another td....and the meltdown continues.


----------



## david w.




----------



## toolmkr20

We'll this game is pretty much over. Good night fellas not worth staying up to watch.


----------



## PaDawg

WOW!  We are one lost group of ugly puppies.


----------



## david w.

King can't catch.


----------



## John Cooper

I have been sitting here watching since the beginning of the game and all our player's.... offence and defence just look plain flat!!!!!! There is no drive in them..... no heart...... our offence is the some ol same ol that has become the norm....... our defence came out of halftime and after 4 no huddle plays looked like they were lost on the field .......


----------



## tcward

One bright spot...







We got Coastal Carolina on the horizon.


----------



## nickel back

hunker down boys,its going to be a long year.


----------



## SuperSport

Is it just me or is that the dumbest call, to run a draw on 3rd and long? Especially when you losing by 21???
Really is it just me?


----------



## PaDawg

3rd and 16!  I know, let's run it.


----------



## brownceluse

tcward said:


> One bright spot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got Coastal Carolina on the horizon.


----------



## John Cooper

it's a sad day in the Dawg Nation....... we are going to be facing a lot of tougher and more physical teams in the SEC than what we are facing tonight....... this is gonna be a long year!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickel back

david w. said:


> King can't catch.



you said that right....


----------



## brownceluse

SuperSport said:


> Is it just me or is that the dumbest call, to run a draw on 3rd and long? Especially when you losing by 21???
> Really is it just me?



Same ol O!


----------



## SuperSport

I'll be, Touchdown Georgia!!!


----------



## david w.

Td!


----------



## SuperSport

brownceluse said:


> Same ol O!



Bobo is stupid!!!!


----------



## Buckaholic2000

bought freaking time Murray made a good throw and then someone on our team caught it......still got a shot maybe....


----------



## david w.

Now we need D to make a stop.


----------



## Dutch

Finally a TD!!!!


----------



## SuperSport

If the Defense will get a stop or a turnover it could change... Big IF I know but this Dawg still has hope that this terrible team could pull it off!


----------



## Buckaholic2000

would be great if we could put a little pressure on them and if we could make accurate throws when recievers are open.


----------



## nickel back

I really thought that the DAWGS was going to play better than what they are


----------



## david w.

Woud be nice if we could pull a win out of our hat.


----------



## SuperSport

How about stripping the ball, causing a turnover, or hey how about getting pressure on the QB... Have we sacked him tonight? If so I don't remember it!


----------



## NWS

Where did UGA get those hideous new uniforms????
Looks like a bunch of "B" grade bad guy wrestling outfits...
Talking about a way to JINX yourself.
They are also playing like a bunch of "B" players tonight.
If I have to watch the Dogs in these same new sickening uniforms again I just might lose my lunch.
Why change the classic UGA uniform.
They must have way too much money from donors and alumni to spend.


----------



## nickel back

Boise is playing a great game got to give them that and them boys are tuff.....


----------



## K80

I miss Green!  We need a play maker bad!

It really shows why they are 5th and we are ranked 19th.


----------



## SuperSport

NWS said:


> Where did UGA get those hideous new uniforms????
> Looks like a bunch of "B" grade bad guy wrestling outfits...
> Talking about a way to JINX yourself.
> They are also playing like a bunch of "B" players tonight.
> If I have to watch the Dogs in these same new sickening uniforms again I just might lose my lunch.
> Why change the classic UGA uniform.
> They must have way too much money from donors and alumni to spend.



The jerseys isn't why they are losing this game, they are losing because we suck from the play calling to the playing!!! We suck!


----------



## lab

lets see can't run or pass the ball and can't stop the pass, yep same as the last 3 yrs.


----------



## david w.

Dang,I dont want a boise avatar.


----------



## nickel back

NWS said:


> Where did UGA get those hideous new uniforms????
> Looks like a bunch of "B" grade bad guy wrestling outfits...
> Talking about a way to JINX yourself.
> They are also playing like a bunch of "B" players tonight.
> If I have to watch the Dogs in these same new sickening uniforms again I just might lose my lunch.
> Why change the classic UGA uniform.
> They must have way too much money from donors and alumni to spend.



Ummm yea,the uniforms,they are by Nike and UGA did not buy them.....


----------



## SuperSport

Well there is one good thing to it tonight, atleast I didn't pay a couple of hundred bucks to go watch this pathetic game!


----------



## david w.

0-1


----------



## SuperSport

david w. said:


> Dang,I dont want a boise avatar.



You've got one already right?


----------



## SuperSport

david w. said:


> 0-1



the way they are playing last year might be something to shoot for!


----------



## SFStephens

Just plain out coached and out played.


----------



## david w.

SuperSport said:


> You've got one already right?



The bet was he gets to pick it out.


----------



## t8ter

Out coached out conditioned.Hate, it gotta make a change.


----------



## jbird1

Jarvis Jones is a player...no quit in that dude.  He brings the wood for sure.  Def. game ball to him for sure.


----------



## Buckaholic2000

well on the bright side this could be a national championship caliber team they are playing, I don't think so but they will be there come end of Nov at 12-0 like they always are.


----------



## Arrow3

Basically the same team as last year....They are no more prepared to play football as I am to run the Boston Marathon.


----------



## SuperSport

Thats just kinda sickening to start playing now... Glad we scored but is it a little to late, we can't stop them!!!


----------



## BSFR98

Mitchel my second prediction.  I'm not giving up on these young men


----------



## t8ter

At least we can score on there second string.I like the new uni's.


----------



## david w.

Back and forth back and forth.


----------



## SuperSport

david w. said:


> The bet was he gets to pick it out.



Never do them lol! 
Always have a clause in there!

btw was it just a UGA hater or is there actually a real Boise State fan on here?


----------



## SuperSport

david w. said:


> Back and forth back and forth.



except we're down by 14 and they are just killing time!


----------



## SFStephens

Can we have their OC? Always one step ahead......and we're stuck with a moron.....


----------



## nickel back

SFStephens said:


> Can we have their OC? Always one step ahead......and we're stuck with a moron.....



yea,we been saying now for a few years that BoBo sucks.....


----------



## t8ter

I feel for the players.They got some talent.


----------



## SuperSport

SFStephens said:


> Can we have their OC? Always one step ahead......and we're stuck with a moron.....





nickel back said:


> yea,we been saying now for a few years that BoBo sucks.....



Why is that the we can see that but they can't?

Oh btw I think that was the 1st pressure we have had in awhile!!!


----------



## gaspur1

We have been out coached and out conditioned as usual.


----------



## david w.

If we dont score on this drive its pretty much over.


----------



## riprap

Wait till next year.


----------



## Buckaholic2000

wow trick play where did that come from


----------



## Buckaholic2000

david w. said:


> If we dont score on this drive its pretty much over.



now pretty much to it, its over if we don't score


----------



## tcward

We need some big ol' tough farmboys on our team instead of so many skinny speed demons! Remember David Pollack and Terry Hoage!


----------



## Buckaholic2000

yep over


----------



## Dutch

Game over....0-1 woot!

Night fellas...going to kill a few tree rats in the morning and relieve some of the frustrations from watching this game.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

riprap said:


> Wait till next year.



No, get a new coaching staff by next year


----------



## brownceluse

Good lawd!!! We stanked it up bad! Go dawgs!


----------



## timothyroland

Most seasons I would skip hunting to watch the game. Not this year. I have a better chance of killing a monster buck then they do of having a good season. I just hope they make a lot of changes after the season and we have something to look forward to next year.


----------



## SFStephens

I think Boise's coach would look nice in red and black........


----------



## nickel back

maybe this game will open some eyes?


----------



## david w.

Richt is gone.


----------



## SuperSport

riprap said:


> Wait till next year.



again??? :/


----------



## SuperSport

Well what a sad day for Georgia football!
Go Dawgs I guess!


----------



## nickel back

they was the better team and more experience.....


----------



## tcward

brownceluse said:


> Good lawd!!! We stanked it up bad! Go dawgs!



You are not keeping your avatar are you?


----------



## riprap

SuperSport said:


> again??? :/



Any other positive thoughts?


----------



## fishnguy

nickel back said:


> they was the better team and more experience.....



I don't know, Richt and company have quite a bit of experience at losing the last few years.


----------



## toolmkr20

Is it too late to fire the entire coaching staff and start over before next Sat?


----------



## nickel back

fishnguy said:


> I don't know, Richt and company have quite a bit of experience at losing the last few years.



yea,but I was talking bout the players and it showed up


----------



## egomaniac247

non-SEC native here, transplanted to Ga.....just wanted to say that college football is a lot more fun when UGA is good 

Defense started out hopeful but the offense couldn't get it going until it was too late in the game.  Might be a long season.


----------



## SuperSport

Same thing every year! 

Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. Albert Einstein


----------



## fishnguy

nickel back said:


> yea,but I was talking bout the players and it showed up



I know you were. I'm just frustrated at their performance and I'm not a "homer". When was the last time Richt had a team, "ready"?


----------



## toolmkr20

I was surprised at Murry's touch. He just could not put the ball where it needed to be. Im sure it had a lot to do with our disgusting O-line folding every other snap.


----------



## BowtechDan

Good try dawgs.  Good try.


----------



## jbird1

BowtechDan said:


> Good try dawgs.  Good try.



Thanks


----------



## copecowboy84

Man that was a rough game, Boise State had a lot of seniors, but i didnt expect there d-line to be that tough. Coach better do something fast or he might be out a job. Hopefully we can still have a good season


----------



## MudDucker

The line play on both sides of the ball sucked.  Murray was off and King needed to warm the bench.  Mitchell should be the starter from here on out.


----------



## kingdawg

Dang, I'm so disappointed...It's one thing to lose to a great team when you play your butt off but the dawgs just looked flat to me. What about all the talk of Joe T's conditioning program and how physical the dawgs were gonna be???? Looked real physical watching Boises TE drag 3 ga defenders across the goal line...Hope they have a great week of practice and are better prepared for the cocks...


----------



## K80

nickel back said:


> they was the better team and more experience.....


It showed big time.  I hope our freshmen start showing out once they get  a few games under their belt.  


toolmkr20 said:


> I was surprised at Murry's touch. He just could not put the ball where it needed to be. Im sure it had a lot to do with our disgusting O-line folding every other snap.


I was most disappointed in Murry.  Last year he was a go getter that wasn't afraid to run but I don't recall seeing him try to run one time last night.  I gotta feeling Mark is to blame for that.  His passing was also way off from last year.  Hopefully he just had the jitters and will be better from here on out.


kingdawg said:


> Dang, I'm so disappointed...It's one thing to lose to a great team when you play your butt off but the dawgs just looked flat to me. What about all the talk of Joe T's conditioning program and how physical the dawgs were gonna be???? Looked real physical watching Boises TE drag 3 ga defenders across the goal line...Hope they have a great week of practice and are better prepared for the cocks...



I was not impressed with JT's conditioning last night.  The D was sucking wind during the first possision of the second half.  Did they not have plenty of time to catch their wind during half time?


I was not overly impressed with Crowell however it was his first game so I'll give him some slack.

I hope him and Mitchell become play makers by the end of the year otherwise this will be another lost year.


----------



## westcobbdog

Our offensive line, #71 and 79, jumped off sides about 4 times between them, one being first play from scrimmage. We got our tails whipped on both lines..but more surprising..NO AJUSTMENTS from the sidelines. That offensive play calling was very mediocre. Nothing to keep them of balance. Boise dictated things.  How about a quick pitche to a rb out of the backfield? Murray has proven to be decent, not much more. I am still dealing with the play where he decided to go down the sideline to a tightly covered receiver and threw a pic..when it was like 3rd and 2!! Are you kidding me? Yeah, Crowell missed a block..BUT why in the heck would you throw it 15 yards down the sideline when their man was totally smothering our guy and was clearly inside in position wise? How come we couldn't dink and doink them to death? The scheming, adjustments and play calling by Boise was so much smoother, so much more confidently called and executed, they were a step ahead of us..heck we got sliced and diced, felt like I was watching Drew Breese and that short rhythm passing game. Our tackling was bad, still a lot of standing around,too, bad angles and bad form there,too.  We were tired and confused late, they trot out 3 men wide, we break the defensive huddle late and confused and don't even have the same number of men out wide to cover this set. We look befuddled and like freshmen. I am concerned with Grantham..why do we stay in a soft zone most of the game with three guys around the receiver but nobody actually covering the guy..JEEZ! Time after time we had a wide open dude with two three people nearby but not actually running WITH the man! We are a mediocre team with the same quality of Coaching. 

With that being said, still love the Dogs and will cheer for em' no matter how they do or who coaches em'.


----------



## t8ter

Who would we like to see coach em.I mean I want Mark to succeed but it ain't happening.Sad thing is when we let him go I bet he does good.
What about John gruden?


----------



## elfiii

Last night was awful. It started with the false start first play from scrimmage and went downhill from there.

I'm sure we have had worse starts, but I can't remember them. If we had lost playing with passion it wouldn't be so bad. As it was we couldn't get out of our own way until the game was on ice.


----------



## ryork

The lackluster performance on display last night is just a continuation of what has been going on for several years.  This issue is too deep in my opinion to point at the OL, the DL, freshmen here and there, play calling etc.  There is just a general malaise over that entire program, and like it or not, the buck stops at the top.  Just like a CEO for a company. Sloppy play, missed assignments, play calling, etc can be blamed on the players and the assistants.  However, there is only one person with the responsibility to turn this around by doing whatever it takes to get it done, and that is Mark Richt.   I agree that this is just one game and it is not out of the question that the 2011 UGA team can go on a run. However, it's really not just one game, it's just more of the same and there isn't really any indication anything is going to change.  I hope as much as anyone that it does, but based on at least three years of this I believe it is unlikely.

Next week's game will prove a lot.  I'm scared that after that manhandling at the line of scrimmage by Boise, next week ain't looking to promising.  Hope I'm wrong, or that somebody lights a fire under somebody's hind quarters.


----------



## deerbandit

How is our o-line going to handle South Carolina's d-line? What's the extent of the injuries to Tree and Gates?


----------



## riprap

I wish we would have made it closer to the endzone. I had Bobo's 1st and goal from the two game plan. 

1st down: up the middle 
2nd down: fade in the corner
3rd down: Fade in the other corner
4th down: field goal


----------



## RipperIII

riprap said:


> I wish we would have made it closer to the endzone. I had Bobo's 1st and goal from the two game plan.
> 
> 1st down: up the middle
> 2nd down: fade in the corner
> 3rd down: Fade in the other corner
> 4th down: field goal



Bobo stated that ..."we had some good stuff ready, but we just couldn't get it into the game"
-translation: ...we could not execute well enough to get Boise to over commit...


----------



## riprap

RipperIII said:


> Bobo stated that ..."we had some good stuff ready, but we just couldn't get it into the game"
> -translation: ...we could not execute well enough to get Boise to over commit...



That proves he is a good coach. He is just waitin for the HC job so Richt wont take the credit.


----------



## Danuwoa

Rip Rap you didn't get it just right.  If Bobo throws in on first down for a short gain or an incomplete pass.  We run up the middle on second down.  Every.  Single.  Time.  Watch next week.  He does this every time.


----------



## riprap

South GA Dawg said:


> Rip Rap you didn't get it just right.  If Bobo throws in on first down for a short gain or an incomplete pass.  We run up the middle on second down.  Every.  Single.  Time.  Watch next week.  He does this every time.



My plan is for 1st and goal. You are dead on the rest of the time.

 Bobo's mind set is they are thinking run I'll pass. They're thinking pass I'll run. Yea, that'll get em. Then when it doesn't work, "Well we got the top punter in the country, it will work next time."


----------



## rshunter

SFStephens said:


> I think Boise's coach would look nice in red and black........



I've thought the same thing for three years

Last night was a showing of the same ingredients to failure.

1) No pressure on the opposing QB. 
2) No ball control, leading to 
3) Defense on the field all night and worn out 
4) Horrible offensive play calling and NO adjustments by the coaches.
5) Penalties
6)An O-line that under performs, seemingly every time they take the field.
7) No killer instinct, just apparent apathy and finger pointing. 

CMR is the chef and never changes the recipe .

Boise is not a national contender and they beat us, bad. The state of the football program is embarrassing.


----------



## LEGHORN

And now taking the field....The UGA Three-n-out Bulldogs.

BTW What was up with those helmets coming off every few plays???


----------



## riprap

LEGHORN said:


> And now taking the field....The UGA Three-n-out Bulldogs.
> 
> BTW What was up with those helmets coming off every few plays???



Too much hair.


----------



## LEGHORN

riprap said:


> Too much hair.



That's what I figured, coach needs to change that - in fact, we could use more discipline all around. Get back to some real football, not this flashy/hollywood/what's in it for me/I'll get mine mess.  Wait a minute, I just described the majority of America - oh well, hopeless.


----------



## Danuwoa

LEGHORN said:


> It was fun last night to amaze my wife predicting almost every off play the dawgs ran - she thought I was pyschic.  I eventually told her how predictable Bozo is and it has been the same for years.
> The bigger/stronger didn't work too well last night - we looked gassed.  I think UGA is in for a long year.



I don't know that I agree that we looked gassed.  The offense just looked ineffectual.  Not tired.  Heck they were rarely on the filed long enough to get tired.  The defense did start to look winded but that is going to happen when your offense goes three and out over and over.  Regardless of how in shape you are.


----------



## Danuwoa

rshunter said:


> I've thought the same thing for three years
> 
> Last night was a showing of the same ingredients to failure.
> 
> 1) No pressure on the opposing QB.
> 2) No ball control, leading to
> 3) Defense on the field all night and worn out
> 4) Horrible offensive play calling and NO adjustments by the coaches.
> 5) Penalties
> 6)An O-line that under performs, seemingly every time they take the field.
> 7) No killer instinct, just apparent apathy and finger pointing.
> 
> CMR is the chef and never changes the recipe .
> 
> Boise is not a national contender and they beat us, bad. The state of the football program is embarrassing.



The false starts were what really puzzled me.  I don't understand how that happens over and over.  You know the snap count.  And to make matters worse we weren't even playing ona hostile field so crowd noise wasn't an issue.  It's either more lack of concentration which we've seen plenty of over the years or it is just plain stupidity.


----------



## Buck

Lot in that game last night to be upset about.  Downward trend for CMR & Co. is about all that's consistent as far as I could tell.  Other than players cramping, showing symptoms of being gassed, poor blocking, poor execution, unprepared, poor game planning,  poor play calling, you name it...  Same as last year and some the previous years.  Tired of it already and we've only played one game.

O-2 after next week and suddenly what was supposed to be an easy schedule for the dawgs, ain't so easy.  

Painful, downright painful...


----------



## LEGHORN

Yea I was more speaking of the D, the O really had no reason to be tired. The D looked fast and flied to the ball on many plays when they were fairly fresh, but like you said if you play that much, it doesn't matter how in shape you are.  I really think Bobo is/has been a huge problem for some time now.


----------



## Murphy

I guess Granthams pressure theory has went out the window  He talked a good game when hired 

"We’ll play one gap defense and have a very aggressive style of defense,” Grantham said. “But we’ll also be multiple in that we’ll always have the ability to match personnel. We want to develop some really good pass rushers.”

“To the fans and boosters who are so passionate about football, I want them to know we’ll have an aggressive type of defense that’ll be fun to watch,” Grantham said.

“an aggressive, physical, attacking-style defense.”

Although the 3-4 will become the base defense, Grantham said the Dogs will use “multiple” defenses “to have the ability to match [the offense's] personnel.

We’ve got to develop a rotation up there, and those guys have to be relentless. DeAngelo Tyson will start out at nose, and Kwame Geathers is behind him. We also have Justin Anderson moving over from the offensive line. If those other two guys come on, it might give us a chance to move DeAngelo around and see what we can do with him at end. I just believe you have to play a lot of guys up there. You expend so much energy playing in the defensive line. If a guy feels like he has to play 60 plays, he’s going to coast. But if he knows he only has to play 35, he will give you more and knows when he gets tired that he’s going to come out and the next guy’s going in. We’ve got to find a way to develop that kind of rotation. If you don’t, when the fourth quarter comes around and it’s time to win the game, your best guys are going to be tired. 


What do you hope the Georgia fans see in this defense?

TG: What I want them to see is improvement and that we’re aggressive, fundamentally sound and relentless in our pursuit of the ball. I want them to see a defense that doesn’t give up explosive plays, a defense that plays with a swagger. I know this, that the Georgia fans have a passion for defense, the “Junkyard Dawg” defense that is so famous around here. I anticipate working toward giving them the things they have a passion for.


----------



## LittleHolder

Don't fire Richt now.  If you were going to do it, it should have been after last year.  Season has started and we stick with him and crew.  The kids deserve that at least.  Grantham looks lost on the sideline holding his two "Waffle House menus" trying to figure out what to do.  I will not even speculate on Bobo when he (we) do not have an offensive line.  (For the 4th straight year?)  Can't run, can't protect QB.  I did not read all the posts on here so if I am repeating what others have already said, sorry.  But the biggest scam I am guilty of buying into is the strength and conditioning one.  First drive by BSU of the second half and we have to call timeout because we are tired, gassed?  REALLY???!!!!  I am the last person that should be running a major college football program, like most of you.  However, something is bad wrong in Athens.  Very wrong.


----------



## creekbender

LittleHolder said:


> Don't fire Richt now.  If you were going to do it, it should have been after last year.  Season has started and we stick with him and crew.  The kids deserve that at least.  Grantham looks lost on the sideline holding his two "Waffle House menus" trying to figure out what to do.  I will not even speculate on Bobo when he (we) do not have an offensive line.  (For the 4th straight year?)  Can't run, can't protect QB.  I did not read all the posts on here so if I am repeating what others have already said, sorry.  But the biggest scam I am guilty of buying into is the strength and conditioning one.  First drive by BSU of the second half and we have to call timeout because we are tired, gassed?  REALLY???!!!!  I am the last person that should be running a major college football program, like most of you.  However, something is bad wrong in Athens.  Very wrong.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Ok, we've eaten crow. Next bird on the list is chicken.


----------



## DDD

I will be honest guys, I blame Granthem more than anyone last night.  Yes, Bobo is a predictable schemer.  I don't deny that, but Granthem does not have his defense ready and on top of that, the defense Granthem runs out there is not sustainable for 4 quarters of play.

Go back and look at last years games.  The wheels came off in the 3rd and fourth quarters.  Think about the Auburn game from last year.  We jumped up on them 21-0.  21-0!!!  and then we couldn't hit water if we fell out of a boat on defense.

Same thing Saturday night.  All the blitzing and covering and assignments is hard to maintain physically for 4 quarters.  So you send in 2nd string guys on D and they are confused because quite frankly the defensive scheme is deep.  Thats why the defensive coach himself has 2 waffle house menus to show all the looks it has.  It's great on paper, but in reality its not sustainable for 4 quarters.

It shows me how much we lost when Van Gorder left.

As someone said, the only saving grace we might have is that a lot of the other SEC teams suck too.  However, anyone see the Florida high lights?  It scared me.  

Also, Ogeltree is out at least half the season.  Maybe returning by the Florida game.  Huge blow to the team.  ugh.


----------



## deerbandit

DDD said:


> I will be honest guys, I blame Granthem more than anyone last night.  Yes, Bobo is a predictable schemer.  I don't deny that, but Granthem does not have his defense ready and on top of that, the defense Granthem runs out there is not sustainable for 4 quarters of play.
> 
> Go back and look at last years games.  The wheels came off in the 3rd and fourth quarters.  Think about the Auburn game from last year.  We jumped up on them 21-0.  21-0!!!  and then we couldn't hit water if we fell out of a boat on defense.
> 
> Same thing Saturday night.  All the blitzing and covering and assignments is hard to maintain physically for 4 quarters.  So you send in 2nd string guys on D and they are confused because quite frankly the defensive scheme is deep.  Thats why the defensive coach himself has 2 waffle house menus to show all the looks it has.  It's great on paper, but in reality its not sustainable for 4 quarters.
> 
> It shows me how much we lost when Van Gorder left.
> 
> As someone said, the only saving grace we might have is that a lot of the other SEC teams suck too.  However, anyone see the Florida high lights?  It scared me.
> 
> Also, Ogeltree is out at least half the season.  Maybe returning by the Florida game.  Huge blow to the team.  ugh.



Did they finally say he was out that long? Last I saw he was only out next week.


----------



## westcobbdog

Tree has a broken bone in his foot. Out at least 4 weeks.


----------



## brownceluse

westcobbdog said:


> Tree has a broken bone in his foot. Out at least 4 weeks.



Yep that hurts bad.......


----------



## DSGB

*My thoughts*

Our defense came out looking like they were ready to play, but when the offense is on and off the field in less than 2 minutes over and over again, they weren't getting much rest. Why are they trying to establish the run up the middle from the shotgun formation? The OL didn't create ANY room for the running backs. Poor execution killed some plays that otherwise would have given us something to build off of. Someone missed a block on the 4th-and-1 when we went for it, instead of taking three points. Their OLB went unblocked - killing our best drive. Crowell missed his block on the interception.
King only caught one pass and dropped two. I was impressed with Mitchell and think he will see more playing time.
The D did a good job stopping the run, but got picked apart with short passes over the middle. I don't believe Moore had a pass longer than 20 yards, but racked up 261 yards. I know you can't expect our D to play man coverage as often as they were on the field, but the zone was picked apart time and time again. 
I place most of the blame on the OL, both run-blocking and pass protection were not very good.

Once Boise State got things going, they were running like a well-oiled machine. Their experience showed. They exploited our weeknesses and made adjustments when needed.


----------



## riprap

As for the fans that say we cry all the time: There is NOTHING wrong with wanting to WIN and if we complain about the coaches and players it's because we want to see the BEST we can get. I love it when fans are other teams cheer for the team the dawgs are playing. It means they have to live out their dreams through another team. 
Maybe we can greatly improve this season. Maybe it will take a few years with another coach. Whatever happens, It's Great To Be A Ga Bulldog.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> As for the fans that say we cry all the time: There is NOTHING wrong with wanting to WIN and if we complain about the coaches and players it's because we want to see the BEST we can get. I love it when fans are other teams cheer for the team the dawgs are playing. It means they have to live out their dreams through another team.
> Maybe we can greatly improve this season. Maybe it will take a few years with another coach. Whatever happens, It's Great To Be A Ga Bulldog.



Great post rip. The only thing for certain is we are just fans. We can say what we think, and there is nothing wrong with that. We ALL want to see our team win. Thats right! As ugly as it has gotten, it's still great to be a Bulldawg!!!! It sucks to lose, but all we can do is stand behind our team!


----------



## brownceluse

DSGB said:


> Our defense came out looking like they were ready to play, but when the offense is on and off the field in less than 2 minutes over and over again, they weren't getting much rest. Why are they trying to establish the run up the middle from the shotgun formation? The OL didn't create ANY room for the running backs. Poor execution killed some plays that otherwise would have given us something to build off of. Someone missed a block on the 4th-and-1 when we went for it, instead of taking three points. Their OLB went unblocked - killing our best drive. Crowell missed his block on the interception.
> King only caught one pass and dropped two. I was impressed with Mitchell and think he will see more playing time.
> The D did a good job stopping the run, but got picked apart with short passes over the middle. I don't believe Moore had a pass longer than 20 yards, but racked up 261 yards. I know you can't expect our D to play man coverage as often as they were on the field, but the zone was picked apart time and time again.
> I place most of the blame on the OL, both run-blocking and pass protection were not very good.
> 
> Once Boise State got things going, they were running like a well-oiled machine. Their experience showed. They exploited our weeknesses and made adjustments when needed.



The only thing that I thought would be better was our pressure. It was not. They built a wall around Moore the whole game. Not one sack. That is unaceptable! I know he get's rid of the ball quick, but there were a few times that he had all day to throw the ball. Our secondary still aint all that. Maybe Boise and Moore are just that good. Not sure.


----------



## Danuwoa

Yeah Miguele Cervantes thinks I'm crazy because I don't want to talk about who we might replace Richt with one week into the season.  Seriously?  Football makes otherwise reasonable people act like children sometimes.  One game.  I'm not happy either.  But what good possibly comes with talking about firing people after the first freaking game?  Guys it is exactly what these other fans want to hear.  They love it.  They want to see us bickering and calling for people to be fired.  Don't give it to them.  I thought our offensive line played like a bunch of fat, out of shape, girlie men.  And I thought Bobo's play calling was bizzare at times and just awful at others.  But if we beat the chickens Saturday, all the firing talk looks as stupid as it really is.  There's plenty of time for that later.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Thats right I see two or three of them haters viewing this page right now!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## deerbandit

If you go back and watch most of the over the middle passes right behind the line backers was once Tree came out and the times when Robinson was on the bench. Crowell will miss blocks here and there part of the learning curve. What ticks me off is how slow our line moved around our tackles looked like their feet were concreted in the ground.


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> Thats right I see two or three of them haters viewing this page right now!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!



Yeah I see sandhillmikey has checked in.  About to bust wanting to post so badly.


----------



## rshunter

I believe CTG is the only one(coach) on the sidelines that has winning as his main focus for the program. I honestly believe that CMR has reigned him in from being himself (hardnosed ). I know I saw that last year and it definitely seems to have carried over. 

Earlier in the thread I intentionally  left the poor tackling off my list because I feel that one falls only on the player. I would need a calculator to count up all the missed tackles from Saturday night. Just like a lot of last years play, the defender would be in the correct position to make the play and simply miss the tackle, over and over and over again.

Bobo needs to get a "bigger" picture of the game. I do not think he has a clue what a 5 or 7 yard crossing route is or any other type of "possession" pass play. MOVE THE CHAINS, MOVE THE CHAINS Jackleg. Sustain a drive. Let the defense rest a minute. It seems as though that chapter never got into his playbook, but stretch the field plays are listed 1-1000 on his waffle house menu. Murray's INT was a perfect example if memory serves. It is 3rd and 3, and we are throwing to mid-field on a jump ball. Instead, how about a new set of downs? I know Crowell missed a blocking assignment, but how long does a two step drop, 5 yard route take?

If we could simply control the clock, results would reverse. With Bobo's play calling, we are off the field with 6 points in 2 minutes or 3 and out in 1 minute. Either way the results are the same, tired D by halftime.

Let the defense rest on the sidelines, then lay their ears back, play man covereage and go after the QB with whatever it takes to get there and knock him off his game. When the opposing QB doesn't even need to wash his uni after the game, chances are you've had a long day and unfortunately it appears, a long season.


----------



## DSGB

I thought we'd get more pressure, as well. Moore had plenty of time to pick us apart.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker

Its not time to throw the team under the bus.  We need to get up and help these boys skin a chick'n!

I think we know Saturday if Boise was that good or we are that bad.  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bam_bam

I will be rootin our dawgs on come saturday. To say I was sorely disappointed last weekend would be an understatment.


----------



## nickel back

rshunter said:


> I believe CTG is the only one(coach) on the sidelines that has winning as his main focus for the program. I honestly believe that CMR has reigned him in from being himself (hardnosed ). I know I saw that last year and it definitely seems to have carried over.
> 
> Earlier in the thread I intentionally  left the poor tackling off my list because I feel that one falls only on the player. I would need a calculator to count up all the missed tackles from Saturday night. Just like a lot of last years play, the defender would be in the correct position to make the play and simply miss the tackle, over and over and over again.
> 
> Bobo needs to get a "bigger" picture of the game. I do not think he has a clue what a 5 or 7 yard crossing route is or any other type of "possession" pass play. MOVE THE CHAINS, MOVE THE CHAINS Jackleg. Sustain a drive. Let the defense rest a minute. It seems as though that chapter never got into his playbook, but stretch the field plays are listed 1-1000 on his waffle house menu. Murray's INT was a perfect example if memory serves. It is 3rd and 3, and we are throwing to mid-field on a jump ball. Instead, how about a new set of downs? I know Crowell missed a blocking assignment, but how long does a two step drop, 5 yard route take?
> 
> If we could simply control the clock, results would reverse. With Bobo's play calling, we are off the field with 6 points in 2 minutes or 3 and out in 1 minute. Either way the results are the same, tired D by halftime.
> 
> Let the defense rest on the sidelines, then lay their ears back, play man covereage and go after the QB with whatever it takes to get there and knock him off his game. When the opposing QB doesn't even need to wash his uni after the game, chances are you've had a long day and unfortunately it appears, a long season.



yep,what he said


----------



## brownceluse

We need to do a better job of keeping this at the top.


----------



## brownceluse

Again i'm the one keeping this thread going!


----------



## bam_bam

http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/090811aac.html#


----------



## brownceluse

bam_bam said:


> http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/090811aac.html#


----------



## Danuwoa

It;s almost time to eat some chicken boys.  Somebody bring biscuits.


----------



## DSGB

Will we see Jarvis Jones move to ILB and Drew playing outside?


----------



## bam_bam

HEard and interview with Coach and he said Jarvis was doing well at OLB and liked the position so he would be staying there. Either Armarlo Herrera and some other were competein for the ILB spot.


----------



## DSGB

Walk-on Jeremy Sulek got most of the snaps after Ogletree left the game. Obviously Herrera was not ready. They could possibly slide Gilliard over from the other side. There is more depth at OLB, with Drew, Faloughi, Vasser, and Ramik Wilson. It would just make sense to move Jarvis to ILB since he practiced there most of last season.


----------



## RipperIII

I hate that tree is out, was really looking forward to seeing this kid develop.
UGA has some talented kids on the field, and if they are motivated they could smack the cocks around early...and with a vocal crowd behind them an upset could be very likely.


----------



## Cletus T.

Let’s get this train back on track DAWGS and remember what playing football at UGA is suppose to look like!!!!!

Do you have any fire left in you???????  I believe you do boys……so BRING IT on Sat!!!


----------



## DDD

RipperIII said:


> I hate that tree is out, was really looking forward to seeing this kid develop.
> UGA has some talented kids on the field, and if they are motivated they could smack the cocks around early...and with a vocal crowd behind them an upset could be very likely.



I think you hit on a key.  UGA needs to strike early.  3 and out only kills Uncle Mo.  We need all the momentum we can get.


----------



## DSGB

Line up in the I-formation and play smash-mouth football! If the O-line can't create holes, let Figgins clear the way. Mix in some screen passes also - he used to be a tight end!


----------



## bam_bam

DSGB said:


> Walk-on Jeremy Sulek got most of the snaps after Ogletree left the game. Obviously Herrera was not ready. They could possibly slide Gilliard over from the other side. There is more depth at OLB, with Drew, Faloughi, Vasser, and Ramik Wilson. It would just make sense to move Jarvis to ILB since he practiced there most of last season.



Sulek was the guy I was thinking about not Herrera...my bad.


----------



## brownceluse

Cant wait! Would love more than alot of you know to see the upset here!!!! It would just make this place alot more fun!!


----------



## bam_bam

brownceluse said:


> Cant wait! Would love more than alot of you know to see the upset here!!!! It would just make this place alot more fun!!



I think a few would blow a fuse if they did win


----------



## toolmkr20

Do any of y'all think they'll put Boykin in on offense this weekend.


----------



## Danuwoa

bam_bam said:


> I think a few would blow a fuse if they did win



Blow a fuse?  Ginny might have to be talked off a ledge.


----------



## RipperIII

South GA Dawg said:


> Blow a fuse?  Ginny might have to be talked off a ledge.



No kidding,...that guy is the new "spots" on here, and what exactly has USCe done?


----------



## brownceluse

RipperIII said:


> No kidding,...that guy is the new "spots" on here, and what exactly has USCe done?



Had a what used to be a normal year for UGA and CMR... 9/5


----------



## Danuwoa

RipperIII said:


> No kidding,...that guy is the new "spots" on here, and what exactly has USCe done?



Duck!!!!


----------



## fireman401

Come on DAWGS!  Let's get this thread back to the top today!  We have a chicken slaying this afternoon.


----------



## fireman401

I can't believe that I am the only one that has posted in this thread since the game began.  While not exactly our best, I like what I see a lot better than last week.  Come on DAWGS, lets rule the second half!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

We're all nervous at the moment! I have a big box of Pizza Hut buffalo wings sitting next to me and I've only eaten 3 or 4, and that was at the beginning of the game. So, give us time to get ourselves together. Of course, Georgia will have to go up by 3 touchdowns for me to relax a little. 

I'm pulling for Richt and this makes things even more nerve-racking.

Hopefully we'll get the offense going in the second half.

GOOOOOOOO DAWGS!!


----------



## fireman401

I think they did well, even though it doesn't go in the win column for us.  Improved from last week for sure.  Lets see what the season holds as we move forward.


----------



## brownceluse

Man it hurts, but they had our team ready to play. What a difference a week made. Not in the win collum though! They gave us 4 quarters of FB. Them boys never quit!


----------



## DDD

I am sorry, but Granthem and Bobo need to be fired tonight.  

We gave them 28 points.  Yes, we played better, but yet again we come up short.

The D can not play 4 quarters of ball.  They are toasted by the 8 minute mark in the 3rd quarter. 

The only positive I see, is the schedule is somewhat weak minus Florida.


----------



## big A 235

DDD you left out the CMR needs to be fired also.  He is the head leadership of the team and he sucks.  How long does it take for the UGA nation to wake up and smell the crap.  CMR anit done squat since he's been there.  UGA is much better than this, but ol CMR is a good guy can't git rid of him.  A win is a win and there is no changing that.  I don't care what the stats say.  You have team that has had all spring and summer to get ready and this is what they have to show for it at UGA.  Ya'll keep thinking that crap and GA will be on the bottom fast if not already there.  CMR is the leader of the team and there is no leadership in the coaching.


----------



## big A 235

Oh and by the way since Good Ol CMR has been there they should have had two national champion titles with the talent that he had to work with.  Think about this a school like UGA should not have to wait this long for a national champion title as much dang money is put in that football program.  Might as well be throwing it in the fire at least it will warm you up. Anyone can coach a great team and win, but only a great coach can coach a bad team and win.


----------



## nickel back

I knew it!!

When we was kicking for Field Goals and not punching it in for TDs.3 attempts for field goals and we come away with 6 points when it should have been 21 to nothing(you haft to capitalize when given the chance to)The DAWGS!! looked good just made some mistakes that we could not over come,like the fumble by Murry,he should have just tuck the ball and took the sack instead of trying to throw it away,losing the football that close to the end zone with only min. left in the 4th killed us.

I'm proud to be a DAWG!!! 

GO!! DAWGS!!!!


----------



## big A 235

Looking good does not win games.  Leadership and Coaching wins games.  UGA should have cream of the crop players that don't make a whole lot of mistakes.  It should not take the first part of a season for them to figure it out.  These guys should know how to play ball.  This crap about , " well we just made some mistakes"  this is not some highschool team, it's the SEC.  The rest of ya'll in the dawg nation and keep making excuses with good ol CMR, because he is a good man.  Being a good man doesn't win games.  I think he is a great person, but he and the others have a job to do and that is win games.


----------



## nickel back

big A 235 said:


> Looking good does not win games.  Leadership and Coaching wins games.  UGA should have cream of the crop players that don't make a whole lot of mistakes.  It should not take the first part of a season for them to figure it out.  These guys should know how to play ball.  This crap about , " well we just made some mistakes"  this is not some high school team, it's the SEC.  The rest of y'all in the dawg nation and keep making excuses with good ol CMR, because he is a good man.  Being a good man doesn't win games.  I think he is a great person, but he and the others have a job to do and that is win games.



some mistakes are just that and no matter how good of a coach you have he can not control them all,I'm taking up for nobody or blaming nobody right now.I seen a team come out to play and with the desire and heart to want to to win,that's all asked for.(Heck even Rambo played a good game and that was good to see)


----------



## big A 235

CMR has been there for 11 years with not much to show for it.  He should have that place running like a fine oiled machine.  It does not and has not.  What if any reason should he stay. Even Tenn. had to change up HC. That boy is fixing to have him a team up there and they looked good too. We got our butts out Coached and Played yesterday.


----------



## nickel back

big A 235 said:


> CMR has been there for 11 years with not much to show for it.  He should have that place running like a fine oiled machine.  It does not and has not.  What if any reason should he stay. Even Tenn. had to change up HC. That boy is fixing to have him a team up there and they looked good too. We got our butts out Coached and Played yesterday.



not sure which game you watched yesterday but,out coached,nope that did not happen. 

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## john.lee

We outplayed sc but that missed field goal and turnover killed us.


----------



## big A 235

Nickel look back at some of the plays that BOBO called on Off.  and tell me those did not make a diff.  Sometimes you have to suck it up and go for it to show those boys you trust them to get the job done.  Who walked away with a WIN it was not DAWGS.  SC took those mistakes and got the job done with a win.


----------



## nickel back

hey y'all who was the young kid that made a few good catches and had a catch for a TD,I know Mark Richt was giving him a big hug at one point late in the game...anyways that young man looked good


----------



## nickel back

big A 235 said:


> Nickel look back at some of the plays that BOBO called on Off.  and tell me those did not make a diff.  Sometimes you have to suck it up and go for it to show those boys you trust them to get the job done.  Who walked away with a WIN it was not DAWGS.  SC took those mistakes and got the job done with a win.



for once in a long time I think BoBo called a pretty good game but, I do agree we needed TD's not field goals


----------



## RipperIII

Bennett? good looking player


----------



## nickel back

RipperIII said:


> Bennett? good looking player



yea that was his name and yes,he did look good in the plays he was in....good hands!


----------



## sac1972

Georgia can't convert on 3rd. they can't stop an offence. they can't get in the end zone inside the 20. The list goes on. One question , if you surround yourself with new staff and still can't get it done then where is the problem . coaching is the main problem. just neede to vent!!!


----------



## nickel back

man the DAWGS play on pay per view this Saturday....what the heck


----------



## DSGB

Left too many points out there in the first half. Should have had at least two TDs instead of two FGs. They capitalized on our mistakes and we couldn't on theirs. I knew that missed FG would come back to haunt us.
Crowell looked good, minus the fumble. Mitchell is gonna be a great receiver! Bennett is good too! He reminds me of Kris Durham. 
Blocking up front was better for the most part, but man what a disaster on the play where Murray fumbled. Clowney split two linemen (Lee and Glenn, I believe) untouched. 
I don't know what Murray was thinking on the INT returned for a TD. I know they had man coverage on Charles, but he tried to force it in there. We had a man (Troupe, I think) wide open near the sideline. I guess he figured he had the matchup he wanted when they blitzed on that side. 
How the heck do they let a defensive lineman run down the field and score on a fake punt they should've seen coming? CMR even through his headset and play card on the field. LOL
The drive after SC went up 28-20 was a thing of beauty. Murray was 8-8 on nine plays for 85 yards. AND got the 2PT conversion to tie!
They played a lot better game than last week, but had too many mistakes. I like the improvement, but they have to stay focused for four quarters if they want to beat good teams. The defense couldn't stop Lattimore near the end and why did we not call a TO after they got the first down?
The good news is our schedule is looking a little friendlier from here on out.


----------



## nickel back

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Made you look! Ga Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Ahhite we might just get a victory today I hope they get going and build some confidence that will carry them through the rest of the year! I know it's C. Carolina, but we all know that anything can happen. GATA!!!


----------



## rshunter

Go dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

We won boys!!! The D only gave up 106 yards!!! We are turning the corner!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## nickel back

I'm really worried about IC,that young man seams to be hurt or get hurt in every game.I thought for sure they would use him 20 to 25 times and he would run for over 100 yards in this game.


----------



## riprap

Mark Richt for president. Go Dawgs.

Whoever makes up these schedules should be the one fired. A cupcake game or two to start the season would really get the confidence rolling.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Mark Richt for president. Go Dawgs.
> 
> Whoever makes up these schedules should be the one fired. A cupcake game or two to start the season would really get the confidence rolling.



I just seen where S. Carolina is ranked 10th. After last week if their 10th we should be 11th!!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I just seen where S. Carolina is ranked 10th. After last week if their 10th we should be 11th!!



I have seen UGA fall in the rankings after a win. This looks like a good time for it to happen to Carolina.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Where was Ken Malcome today?


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Where was Ken Malcome today?


He's got a groin injury..


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I have seen UGA fall in the rankings after a win. This looks like a good time for it to happen to Carolina.



I thought they would have fell back last week. They lost to UGA!


----------



## *~LilMissNugeFan~*

Alright so maybe this season is about to turn around! Didn't get to see the game today, but I kept up on my fancy iPhone... yep, there's an app for that. (it's called sportacular in case anybody needs it. up-to-date plays, standings, stats on players, etc for pretty much every sport).
My uncle refs a lot of their practices during the week and he was so fed up with all the nonsense between players that he didn't even go to the game today. So I hope this win brings their heads back in the game! GO DAWGS!


----------



## john.lee

What kinda nonsense bw players?


----------



## bam_bam

*~LilMissNugeFan~* said:


> My uncle refs a lot of their practices during the week and he was so fed up with all the nonsense between players that he didn't even go to the game today. So I hope this win brings their heads back in the game! GO DAWGS!





john.lee said:


> What kinda nonsense bw players?




Yeah what he sais


----------



## brownceluse

*~LilMissNugeFan~* said:


> Alright so maybe this season is about to turn around! Didn't get to see the game today, but I kept up on my fancy iPhone... yep, there's an app for that. (it's called sportacular in case anybody needs it. up-to-date plays, standings, stats on players, etc for pretty much every sport).
> My uncle refs a lot of their practices during the week and he was so fed up with all the nonsense between players that he didn't even go to the game today. So I hope this win brings their heads back in the game! GO DAWGS!


Dont hit and run. Gives us the goods!


----------



## gacowboy

[

Whoever makes up these schedules should be the one fired. A cupcake game or two to start the season would really get the confidence rolling.[/QUOTE]

Exactly! 
We need to build the confidence, we will get better.
Does anyone know the extent of Samuels injury? He did not play yesterday.


----------



## brownceluse

gacowboy said:


> [
> 
> Whoever makes up these schedules should be the one fired. A cupcake game or two to start the season would really get the confidence rolling.



Exactly! 
We need to build the confidence, we will get better.
Does anyone know the extent of Samuels injury? He did not play yesterday.

[/QUOTE]
They think he will be back by next week. Should play against ol miss.


----------



## Danuwoa

You can't throw something like that about the players out there and then run off without any details.  What do you mean?

I don't know that Crowell is hurt but I didn't understand using Thomas in the first quarter.  I can not understand why we insist on using him like he weighs 200 lbs.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> You can't throw something like that about the players out there and then run off without any details.  What do you mean?
> 
> I don't know that Crowell is hurt but I didn't understand using Thomas in the first quarter.  I can not understand why we insist on using him like he weighs 200 lbs.


I think the only reason they played him like that in the 1st was because Samuel was a no go. I wish Malcome would get better so we could see what he's got.


----------



## deerbandit

brownceluse said:


> I think the only reason they played him like that in the 1st was because Samuel was a no go. I wish Malcome would get better so we could see what he's got.



Got a question. If it is only Malcome's groin would it normally take this long to heal? They were saying last year his groin was bothering him. I would love to see him play but how much longer do you wait?


----------



## DSGB

Malcome did have one carry in the game. Not sure why he didn't have more, though.


----------



## Danuwoa

The guys on hedges to hardwood were talking about it this morning.  Malcomb is either in the doghouse for that tweet that he made after the Boise State game or he's hurt.  And if he's hurt again, is he that injury prone or is he a hypocondriac?


----------



## bam_bam

South GA Dawg said:


> The guys on hedges to hardwood were talking about it this morning.  Malcomb is either in the doghouse for that tweet that he made after the Boise State game or he's hurt.  And if he's hurt again, is he that injury prone or is he a hypocondriac?



I missed that tweet mind tellin me what he said to get him in that much trouble?


----------



## Danuwoa

bam_bam said:


> I missed that tweet mind tellin me what he said to get him in that much trouble?



Something about being lied to by the coaches.  I'm not on twitter but this was over on dawgbone and got lost in the shuffle of all the fall out after the Boise State game and questions about the state of the program.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> Something about being lied to by the coaches.  I'm not on twitter but this was over on dawgbone and got lost in the shuffle of all the fall out after the Boise State game and questions about the state of the program.



Yeh I missed it too. Probably will be next transfer!


----------



## brownceluse

Looking forward to our 1st SEC win this Sat.!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back

pretty good read on Rambo

http://www.macon.com/2011/09/23/1714682/name-change-works-for-rambo.html

and a good read on Bennett 

http://dogbytesonline.com/notebook-bennett-makes-most-of-playing-time-49115/

I really like this Bennett kid,think he is going to be a good one if they just keep playing him....


----------



## brownceluse

nickel back said:


> pretty good read on Rambo
> 
> http://www.macon.com/2011/09/23/1714682/name-change-works-for-rambo.html
> 
> and a good read on Bennett
> 
> http://dogbytesonline.com/notebook-bennett-makes-most-of-playing-time-49115/
> 
> I really like this Bennett kid,think he is going to be a good one if they just keep playing him....


I agree.


----------



## barry mooney

any one heard about 2 offense linemen not playing?


----------



## john.lee

Anybody have a live streaming link for the game im at work today????


----------



## Hut2

What network is showing the game? Thanks, a friend in Ga said dish showed espn3 but, down here its on a local channel.


----------



## westcobbdog

good conference win, we needed that. Defense looked much better, or is O Miss that weak? Giving up 36 yards rushing is a stat to be proud of. Special teams..jeez, I was watching with my son and said watch the onside kick..well, they had the same thought and pulled it off. Also, badly fooled us on the reverse punt. Heck, half our players went thru the motions and didn't try or took a terrible angle to the ballcarrier. Also, Bobo's play calling was ok..nothing great. Richts unwillingness to get a yard at their 40 or so cost us a missed fg..Walsh is struggling. I am ready to see someone else try it. Special teams and the Offensive play calling are both below par, imo. Happy for a win, but Miss is waayy down, we should have stomped a mudhole in them. 2nd half we got weaker,they got stronger.


----------



## DSGB

Yes, Ole Miss offense is bad. We were a couple trick plays away from a shutout, but instead let them hang around. Not sure what's up with Walsh. I can understand missing one of the 49 yarders, but to miss both and a 35 yarder?


----------



## brownceluse

Just happy to see afew sacks. 4 I think. Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

we played a JV team compared to what Miss St brings this week..I expect Mullen to fake us out badly a few times..fake punt, onside kick, reverse,ect..doesn't seem too hard to pull off. That huge qb scares me,too.


----------



## nickel back

The DWAGS better bring some fight,will,want to win,and a lot of intensity when they play Miss. State.


----------



## Danuwoa

The bizzaro dogs present a much tougher test than those two pitiful teams that we've beaten.  Big talk about how much better we've gotten is not going to win this game.

Relf worries me too.


----------



## gin house

UGA will walk the dog on the Miss Bulldogs....  You see that overtime win against La tech over the weekend?   Uga rolls and im in the wrong thread. LOL   Later Dawgs.


----------



## nickel back

2012 Not the Season to Fire Richt!!....(copy/past )just something I was reading thought I would post it over here.....

This past offseason at UGA was highlighted by major turnover on the roster. Washaun Ealey, Caleb King, A.J. Harmon, Marcus Dowtin, Nick Williams, Brent Benedict, and Logan Gray all left Athens with eligibility remaining. This season UGA has already seen Jakar Hamilton and Derek Owens announce that they will be leaving UGA. There are also unconfirmed rumors that Ken Malcome may be unhappy and contemplating a transfer from UGA. That is a minimum of 9 scholarship players who have left vacant openings. Therefore, in 2012 UGA is going to have room to sign a very large recruiting class.

With the list of available players like - RB Keith Marshall, ATH Nelson Agholor, RB Todd Gurley, WR Stefon Diggs, LB Kent Turene, OT Avery Young, TE Kent Taylor, OG Jordan Simmons, OLB Josh Harvey-Clemons, CB Yuri Wright, OG Vadal Alexander, WR D’Vario Montgomery (just to name a few) – still considering UGA, largely because of Mark Richt, now is not the time to make a change.

Also, UGA would risk losing recruits like OT Greg Pyke, OT John Theus, DE James Deloach, DT Jonathon Taylor, and OLB Leonard Floyd who are some of the country’s top rated recruits.

The cupboard will be full at UGA next season. There will be no excuses. UGA needs Richt for the 2012 season and Richt deserves to be in Athens in 2012 as long as there is not a monumental collapse over the season’s final 8 games!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse

I kinda heard the same thing about Boo. I'm pretty sure we got Marshall. I read something the other day when he was taking up for CMR loosing the first two. He is a CMR commit. He also likes the idea of sharing the load with Crowell. If we get him it could be one of the best one two punches we have ever had. If of course he is as good as Crowell has proved to be. Theus could go to any school he wants to, but he wants to be with his brother!


----------



## Danuwoa

This is the same thing we were told last year.  Recruiting has never been the problem.  Richt has always had the recruits.  If he craps the bed this season recruiting is the worst reason that I can think of to hang on to him.


----------



## Bitteroot

Win or be gone.....I said it last year.. if Bobo can't get it done on offense and CMR keeps him.. they should pack together.  I'm like you Brad.. I keep thinking they are showing signs of life, but am still very uneasy about what I do see during the games. And the pre game talk is just that... Talk..


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> This is the same thing we were told last year.  Recruiting has never been the problem.  Richt has always had the recruits.  If he craps the bed this season recruiting is the worst reason that I can think of to hang on to him.



I agree. I would hate to see what this class would look like if he left or was let go. I agree that is no reason to keep him if this season goes to pot. If thats the case we would lose a few more guys too, but we have been going through that already. As much as i'm tired of being embarrassed the only thing I can hope for is that he finds a way to win. It worries me about who we get if and when he leaves. Dont want to be the next UT. But something has got to change!


----------



## nickel back

brownceluse said:


> I agree. I would hate to see what this class would look like if he left or was let go. I agree that is no reason to keep him if this season goes to pot. If thats the case we would lose a few more guys too, but we have been going through that already. As much as i'm tired of being embarrassed the only thing I can hope for is that he finds a way to win. It worries me about who we get if and when he leaves. Dont want to be the next UT. But something has got to change!



well,I think change is right there at them.We have a good chance to finsh the year pretty good,maybe not the wins we would like but pretty good.

Next year's is looking like a good class for the DAWGS.

John Theus will be a DAWG so will Keith Marshall.

I have heard the talk of Marshall saying he would like to share the back field with IC,sounds like a good team player.


----------



## nickel back

*Keith Marshall - 2010 Junior Season Highlights*


----------



## westcobbdog

Today Coach Mullen is gonna try and spread us out, pick us apart as we play our extra soft zone and pound that monster rb Ballard at us. We better bring some pressure. Nervous about needing effecient one on one tackling on Ballard with everyone spread wide and him pounding the ball on the edges.


----------



## SarahFair

Is the game really only on pay per view?
Online anywhere?


----------



## Ryan1980

SarahFair said:


> Is the game really only on pay per view?
> Online anywhere?


.  Its on foxs sports south


----------



## SarahFair

Awesome! It says TBA right now..
The SO was ready to fight someone


----------



## K80

On dish I found it on 446.


----------



## K80

This is the first game I've gotten to watch since the first game and so far, other than that pic, I like what I'm seeing.


----------



## K80

What the heck was that!?!


----------



## toolmkr20

UGA needs to step up their offense in the second half of these games. The defense is what is keeping us in these games that we have won.


----------



## gacowboy

Our defense is playing well, getting better line play.
The offense is still not consistent, they show signs of getting better. We need to stay with the running game more.

Let's go beat those Vols!!! I believe that we Can!


----------



## brownceluse

gacowboy said:


> Our defense is playing well, getting better line play.
> The offense is still not consistent, they show signs of getting better. We need to stay with the running game more.
> 
> Let's go beat those Vols!!! I believe that we Can!


Yes sir. Thats is a rough place to play. We have gotten our tails handed to us up there. As I said in another thread I dont care if we win by 40 or 1 I just want to see this keep wining, and building this thing!!!


----------



## MudDucker

gacowboy said:


> Our defense is playing well, getting better line play.
> The offense is still not consistent, they show signs of getting better. We need to stay with the running game more.
> 
> Let's go beat those Vols!!! I believe that we Can!


----------



## Danuwoa

I'm feeling optimistic for some reason this evening.  Let's get ready to go to Knoxville and put a shameful beatin on them hillbillies daddy.  Had enough hard times.  They dealin with the dealer daddy!!


----------



## brownceluse

Yes sah Brad that should get them boys ready to play!!!!

This is what I grew up on. I used to love these comercials!!


----------



## brownceluse

If you dont dig this mess you at the wrong address!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Sorry guys. I still ain't feelin' the love. 2 INT's and 0 points scored in the second half.

The D has stepped up their game after their first two debacles and that's a good thing but our offense still has a long, long way to go.

If we beat the Vols and the Gators then I'm on the band wagon. Until then I'm just going to keep going into the woods at 3 and not worry about the scoreboard when I come out at dark.


----------



## MudDucker

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm feeling optimistic for some reason this evening.  Let's get ready to go to Knoxville and put a shameful beatin on them hillbillies daddy.  Had enough hard times.  They dealin with the dealer daddy!!



Ah nah ... you didn't have to pull out the hard times video.  Man, I needed a crying towel before Dusty got done.


----------



## nickel back

some info on IC

http://georgiabullblawg.blogspot.com/2011/10/richt-is-100-dead-on-about-crowell-but.html


----------



## nickel back

*Cornelius Washington is Out - Who Will Replace Him*

Reuben Faloughi (6-5 255lbs RFr.)

Chase Vasser (6-3 227lbs RSo.)

Ramik Wilson (6-2 218lbs Fr.)

Ray Drew (6-5 243lbs Fr.)


----------



## Danuwoa

nickel back said:


> some info on IC
> 
> http://georgiabullblawg.blogspot.com/2011/10/richt-is-100-dead-on-about-crowell-but.html



Yeah i read this too.  it's a good idea executed badly as far as I'm concerned.  I understand that they don't want to give him carries just to get a certain number and they worry about him wearing out later in the season but the fact is the offense just runs a whole lot better with him in the game.  We really need Keith Marshall.  Carlton had a nice little run but he has to be used sparingly.  Samuel just isn't a rb.  maybe a fullback.


----------



## nickel back

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah i read this too.  it's a good idea executed badly as far as I'm concerned.  I understand that they don't want to give him carries just to get a certain number and they worry about him wearing out later in the season but the fact is the offense just runs a whole lot better with him in the game.  We really need Keith Marshall.  Carlton had a nice little run but he has to be used sparingly.  Samuel just isn't a rb.  maybe a fullback.



I like Carlton,he shows up and plays hard with a lot of heart,
Samuel,they should try throwing the ball to him more are some pitches to him,he needs room to build some speed up.

if this is the game plan for IC I wish they would use him less in the 1st half and put him in more durning the 2nd half to see what happens...


----------



## DSGB

nickel back said:


> Reuben Faloughi (6-5 255lbs RFr.)
> 
> Chase Vasser (6-3 227lbs RSo.)
> 
> Ramik Wilson (6-2 218lbs Fr.)
> 
> Ray Drew (6-5 243lbs Fr.)



I'm guessing Vasser will start, as he did against Ole Miss, but share time with Drew.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah i read this too.  it's a good idea executed badly as far as I'm concerned.  I understand that they don't want to give him carries just to get a certain number and they worry about him wearing out later in the season but the fact is the offense just runs a whole lot better with him in the game.  We really need Keith Marshall.  Carlton had a nice little run but he has to be used sparingly.  Samuel just isn't a rb.  maybe a fullback.


Yes we do. You get that tandem going I think it could be Ingram, Richardson like.!!! But they have to figure out how to use him better.


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Sorry guys. I still ain't feelin' the love. 2 INT's and 0 points scored in the second half.
> 
> The D has stepped up their game after their first two debacles and that's a good thing but our offense still has a long, long way to go.
> 
> If we beat the Vols and the Gators then I'm on the band wagon. Until then I'm just going to keep going into the woods at 3 and not worry about the scoreboard when I come out at dark.



If we have been winning since you started that please keep going to your stand. I will send you scores if you need them!! I was thinking it might be my SCe avatar, but now i'm not so sure! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot

elfiii said:


> Sorry guys. I still ain't feelin' the love. 2 INT's and 0 points scored in the second half.
> 
> The D has stepped up their game after their first two debacles and that's a good thing but our offense still has a long, long way to go.
> 
> If we beat the Vols and the Gators then I'm on the band wagon. Until then I'm just going to keep going into the woods at 3 and not worry about the scoreboard when I come out at dark.





brownceluse said:


> If we have been winning since you started that please keep going to your stand. I will send you scores if you need them!! I was thinking it might be my SCe avatar, but now i'm not so sure! Go Dawgs!





yea... elfii... it ain't you're bad luck or nuttin.. but would mind waiting in the truck?


----------



## tell sackett

Like a lot of other fans, I'm still not "all in" on this year's team(this is a good place to thank some of you, sgd, brownceluse, and others for talking me off the ledge after the B-State game). They have made progress, but there's a long way to go.

 That being said, I was just wondering if anyone else saw what happened as the teams were leaving the field after pre-game warmups? Both teams gathered on the 50, then headed to the locker rooms. Some of the Dawgs followed the MSU team(apparently talking some smack), and one of the MSU players ran up behind one of our guys and blindsided him. I thought a football game was gonna break out at a fight. I was in the nosebleed seats and couldn't see any numbers, but I just thought it was a pretty low class thing to do, but maybe it lit a fire under our guys.


----------



## nickel back

tell sackett said:


> Like a lot of other fans, I'm still not "all in" on this year's team(this is a good place to thank some of you, sgd, brownceluse, and others for talking me off the ledge after the B-State game). They have made progress, but there's a long way to go.
> 
> That being said, I was just wondering if anyone else saw what happened as the teams were leaving the field after pre-game warmups? Both teams gathered on the 50, then headed to the locker rooms. Some of the Dawgs followed the MSU team(apparently talking some smack), and one of the MSU players ran up behind one of our guys and blindsided him. I thought a football game was gonna break out at a fight. I was in the nosebleed seats and couldn't see any numbers, but I just thought it was a pretty low class thing to do, but maybe it lit a fire under our guys.



have not heard this untill now....


----------



## brownceluse

tell sackett said:


> Like a lot of other fans, I'm still not "all in" on this year's team(this is a good place to thank some of you, sgd, brownceluse, and others for talking me off the ledge after the B-State game). They have made progress, but there's a long way to go.
> 
> That being said, I was just wondering if anyone else saw what happened as the teams were leaving the field after pre-game warmups? Both teams gathered on the 50, then headed to the locker rooms. Some of the Dawgs followed the MSU team(apparently talking some smack), and one of the MSU players ran up behind one of our guys and blindsided him. I thought a football game was gonna break out at a fight. I was in the nosebleed seats and couldn't see any numbers, but I just thought it was a pretty low class thing to do, but maybe it lit a fire under our guys.


Yeah I was there too. Looked like the MS players were too close to the G. I'll tell you this I personaly think that set the tone. The first time in a long time that they talked smack and backed it up. I like it. Looked like this team is getting a edge and that playing between the hedges means something. They let MS know whos house it was. When that happened I thought Oh Lawd here we go again, but they came out of the tunnel ready to play.


----------



## Danuwoa

Yeah there have been a few articles about this.  Christian Robinson took exception to some of their guys jumping on the G.  Mullen said in warm ups a punt went too far and a kid ran onto the G to catch it.  Who knows?  It seems to have gotten our boys in the right mindset.  Grantham needs to slap each one of them right before game time.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah there have been a few articles about this.  Christian Robinson took exception to some of their guys jumping on the G.  Mullen said in warm ups a punt went too far and a kid ran onto the G to catch it.  Who knows?  It seems to have gotten our boys in the right mindset.  Grantham needs to slap each one of them right before game time.


----------



## tell sackett

Shades of a certain former dc? Oh,how I wish!!


----------



## nickel back

DSGB said:


> I'm guessing Vasser will start, as he did against Ole Miss, but share time with Drew.



it appears it will fall to Faloughi.


----------



## Danuwoa

nickel back said:


> it appears it will fall to Faloughi.



Oh dear Lord.  Really?  Unbelieveable.


----------



## nickel back

*I find this intresting*

http://hedgestohardwood.blogspot.com/2011/10/lattimore-vs-ingram-vs-dyer-vs-crowell.html


----------



## nickel back

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh dear Lord.  Really?  Unbelieveable.



I have done a little more digging it seams they may switch it up at times,from what  I have read,Drew is the better pass rusher.I'm not sure they know which guy to use,I'm sure they are watching them during practice  to see who will be the better fit out of the 4


----------



## DSGB

nickel back said:


> it appears it will fall to Faloughi.



I'm sure he'll get some PT, as well. Like you said, Drew is the better pass rusher and Vasser is the better coverage guy. Those will be top priority against Bray.


----------



## nickel back

DSGB said:


> I'm sure he'll get some PT, as well. Like you said, Drew is the better pass rusher and Vasser is the better coverage guy. Those will be top priority against Bray.



I was thinking the same.


----------



## brownceluse

I would love to see Drew get after it. Not sure if the Scooter wreck is the main reason he hasnt had any real playing time. We need him to start coming around. The more depth we have the better. I'm ready to see what the Pastor of Disaster can do!


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> I would love to see Drew get after it. Not sure if the Scooter wreck is the main reason he hasnt had any real playing time. We need him to start coming around. The more depth we have the better. I'm ready to see what the Pastor of Disaster can do!



Yeah we need him out there.  One thing that Richt does that makes me laugh and drives me crazy is he'll talk about Drew and say something like, "Yeah old Ray, we hope we can get him in there."  Like it's not up to them.


----------



## nickel back

*Avery Young,he would be a good pick up*

http://redandblack.com/2011/10/05/t...returning-to-georgia-to-play-in-front-of-mom/


----------



## Danuwoa

We need him and bout six more just like him.


----------



## nickel back

South GA Dawg said:


> We need him and bout six more just lie him.




yea at 6-foot-6, 275 pounds,I would agree with ya.


----------



## nickel back

*Changes coming to Georgia’s starting offensive line*

Richt said that he thinks that Chris Burnette will return as the starter at right guard and Dallas Lee will move back to left guard.

Kenarious Gates, the starter at left guard the past two games, will be “ready to play if needed,” Richt said on Atlanta’s WSB radio . “We’ll see how that goes. Getting (Burnette) back will be a good thing for us.”


----------



## DSGB

We need depth at OL badly. That's what they say is the reason for the drop-off in the second half. Makes sense if you have the same five guys playing every snap.


----------



## toolmkr20

go dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Yes sir it was alittle ugly, but it's been a while since we left Knoxville with a W! Crowell was hurt from the first play. Glad he gaves us what he could! Mitchell is a freak! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa

I think Crow bar will be fine.  He seemed to start getting in the groove in the second half after they wrapped him up.  Carlton Thomas did pretty good coming in for spot duty.

Malcolm Mitchell is a stud.  Period.  If we can get one more wr to step and contribute consistently.  Tavarres had some timely catches last night and Bobo did a decent job of getting the tight ends involved.  The only time Bobo made me mad was when he kept running IC on that sweep to the left.  Like four straight plays or something.  Crazy.


----------



## dirtroad

I was hoping CMR would have given Walsh the attempt at a field goal at the end,instead of punting.I realize we have the best punter in the nation and it worked out good,but I think Walsh and the team will need  that"confidence"factor down the road.I am glad to come out of Knoxville with a big win.Surely we will be up and ready for Vandy,they ALWAYS play us "lights out"

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## gacowboy

The only thing better than beating Tennessee is beating those stinking Gators!
I for one BELIEVE WE CAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> I think Crow bar will be fine.  He seemed to start getting in the groove in the second half after they wrapped him up.  Carlton Thomas did pretty good coming in for spot duty.
> 
> Malcolm Mitchell is a stud.  Period.  If we can get one more wr to step and contribute consistently.  Tavarres had some timely catches last night and Bobo did a decent job of getting the tight ends involved.  The only time Bobo made me mad was when he kept running IC on that sweep to the left.  Like four straight plays or something.  Crazy.


Yeah the tv folk siad it was due to his wrist.... Then he took that td to the right!! I like that Crow Bar name ahhite!!! They just need to keep taking it one game at a time. Get ready for Vandy and enjoy that week off to get everybody good and healthy. I alson think having Burnett back on the line helped alot. I dont recall Murray running for his life too much!


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> Yeah the tv folk siad it was due to his wrist.... Then he took that td to the right!! I like that Crow Bar name ahhite!!! They just need to keep taking it one game at a time. Get ready for Vandy and enjoy that week off to get everybody good and healthy. I alson think having Burnett back on the line helped alot. I dont recall Murray running for his life too much!



Yep.  It is amazing how much better Murray plays when he isn't getting killed or running from somebody every play.

He did what he always does early.  Overthrew his receivers by about 10 yards.  There was one where he overthrew Mitchell that was a sure td.  Mitchell would still be running if Murray had not launched it over his head.  They have to find a way to break him of that.

But he had a lot more time to throw this week.  Having Burnette back was probably part of that.

We need Tree back.  If we get him back healthy, the D could do some good things for us.  Gilliard has done pretty well in his abscence though.

I was happy that Thomas came in and did pretty well before they got Crow bar taped up.


----------



## nickel back

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep.  It is amazing how much better Murray plays when he isn't getting killed or running from somebody every play.
> 
> He did what he always does early.  Overthrew his receivers by about 10 yards.  There was one where he overthrew Mitchell that was a sure td.  Mitchell would still be running if Murray had not launched it over his head.  They have to find a way to break him of that.
> 
> But he had a lot more time to throw this week.  Having Burnette back was probably part of that.
> 
> We need Tree back.  If we get him back healthy, the D could do some good things for us.  Gilliard has done pretty well in his abscence though.
> 
> I was happy that Thomas came in and did pretty well before they got Crow bar taped up.



I like Thomas,THAT YOUNG MAN PLAYS HARD EVERYDOWN WITH HEART AND THE WILL TO DO BETTER


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep.  It is amazing how much better Murray plays when he isn't getting killed or running from somebody every play.
> 
> He did what he always does early.  Overthrew his receivers by about 10 yards.  There was one where he overthrew Mitchell that was a sure td.  Mitchell would still be running if Murray had not launched it over his head.  They have to find a way to break him of that.
> 
> But he had a lot more time to throw this week.  Having Burnette back was probably part of that.
> 
> We need Tree back.  If we get him back healthy, the D could do some good things for us.  Gilliard has done pretty well in his abscence though.
> 
> I was happy that Thomas came in and did pretty well before they got Crow bar taped up.


I just hope when he comes bck he's 100%. I guess we will have to wait until next year to see what Drew has. I heard he was kind of lazy in HS. Not sure if it's just a rumor. It does worry me just alittle that he hasnt seen more time by now. If he cant cover let him put his hand on the ground and rush. Anyway we have done more than I ever thought we could this year on D. I was talking to my son about Keith Marshall coming in and sharing the load with Crowell. Man it would be nice to take him out and not miss a beat running the FB. Just him being in the backfield makes the D respect the run. When he's not in there you can definatly feel the difference. Anyway we did what we had to. Left Knoxville with a W!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

nickel back said:


> I like Thomas,THAT YOUNG MAN PLAYS HARD EVERYDOWN WITH HEART AND THE WILL TO DO BETTER



Yes he does. I seen one of his runs where he gained about 12 or 13 yards where his size was what got the gain. He was behind one of them big uglies, and they didnt see him until he had gained 8 or 9! If he was used the right way he could be a good little weapon!


----------



## nickel back

brownceluse said:


> Yes he does. I seen one of his runs where he gained about 12 or 13 yards where his size was what got the gain. He was behind one of them big uglies, and they didnt see him until he had gained 8 or 9! If he was used the right way he could be a good little weapon!



yea but the thing about it,he does not know he is the little guy.


----------



## brownceluse

nickel back said:


> yea but the thing about it,he does not know he is the little guy.



No he doesnt. He's a baller!!


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> I just hope when he comes bck he's 100%. I guess we will have to wait until next year to see what Drew has. I heard he was kind of lazy in HS. Not sure if it's just a rumor. It does worry me just alittle that he hasnt seen more time by now. If he cant cover let him put his hand on the ground and rush. Anyway we have done more than I ever thought we could this year on D. I was talking to my son about Keith Marshall coming in and sharing the load with Crowell. Man it would be nice to take him out and not miss a beat running the FB. Just him being in the backfield makes the D respect the run. When he's not in there you can definatly feel the difference. Anyway we did what we had to. Left Knoxville with a W!!!!!!!!



Jeff I thought Ray did pretty good last night.  He had a good push and put some pressure on Bray.  I thought he did well for his forst real playing time.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> Jeff I thought Ray did pretty good last night.  He had a good push and put some pressure on Bray.  I thought he did well for his forst real playing time.



I got it DVRd I will have to watch it....


----------



## nickel back

just a little info I read......

Mike Bobo deserves both bouquets and brickbats, as my junior high school newspaper used to say, for his playcalling Saturday night. He had Murray mix up short passes and the long ball, and that call to have it thrown to Malcolm Mitchell downfield when the Dogs were backed up on their own 7 was masterful and resulted in the game’s biggest play. But Bobo going all ultra-conservative again in the fourth quarter frustrated even his boss, who said he wished they’d handled it differently after Georgia got the ball back with just over 8 minutes and only burned a couple of minutes, going three-and-out playing it safe on the ground. That “pretty much put more pressure on the defense there,” Richt said. “If we’re in that situation again, we’d better be able to put it away.”

No arguments there, coach. …


----------



## brownceluse

This thread had fallen too far. Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back

Go!! Dawgs!!


----------



## DSGB

Gonna be interesting to see what happens when Tree comes back for the Florida game. The way that Gilliard and Herrera have been playing and having Tree and C. Robinson healthy.........


----------



## nickel back

DSGB said:


> Gonna be interesting to see what happens when Tree comes back for the Florida game. The way that Gilliard and Herrera have been playing and having Tree and C. Robinson healthy.........


----------



## nickel back

*Thomas*

a little info/read on Thomas 


His dreadlocks spill out of his helmet, covering up his number as he jukes and twists his way through defenders that are almost a foot taller and weigh twice as much as him.

Carlton Thomas has emerged as the No. 2 running back in yards on the team this season. 

At 5-foot-7 and an optimistic 165 lbs, No. 30 is known mostly for his shifty style. However, he’s not just another scat back.

“Oh no, I’ll run over you,” he said. “That’s just part of my playing style. It’s pretty much a pride thing. This is a man’s game, and you’ve got to show people that you’re not afraid.”

Carlton Thomas isn’t your prototypical size for a running back, especially in one of the nation’s premier programs. At one time that might have cast doubts about his ability.

“Being of a smaller frame, people will overlook you,” he said. “You’ve got to have heart more than anything. If you don’t have heart, you have nothing.”

With the debacle that was Washaun Ealey and the disappointment of Caleb King, the team has to be happy with a running back exceeding expectations on the field.

His playing career wasn’t always filled with such promise, though. In fact, Thomas didn’t start playing football with visions of grandeur. At least, not at first.

“My dad being from Jamaica, he was more of a soccer player so I started out playing soccer at first,” Thomas said.

If it weren’t for a family friend, Thomas may never have played football.

“One of my friend’s parents noticed my talent, my speed, and he got my dad to get me into football,” he said. “My dad was looking for a way to spread my energy out, keep me out of trouble, and as a kid it just kind of worked out.”

It became pretty clear though that Thomas was in the right sport. It showed through in his instincts, in the way he could cut through the line and blow past defenders on his way to the end zone.

“I realized that I could play at a very early age,” Thomas said. “I would play with my friends at school and the kids from the high school would come watch our games and since they’d seen me play, they told me that we’d win a championship one day.”

He fully realized his potential in his time at Frostproof School, where his head coach inserted him into the varsity lineup as an eighth grader.

“At first there were questions about my size,” he said. “During my eighth grade I got a few carries because the coach didn’t think I could carry the offense. I’d been playing behind a senior back before, and the coach put me in. I ran for my first 100 yard game and scored three touchdowns. After that, I was pretty much the premier back for my school.”

He parlayed that first starting experience into a high school career that was extraordinary. In his junior year alone, he ran for 2,283 yards and 25 touchdowns. For an encore, he ran for 2,386 yards and 24 touchdowns, in only 12 games the next season.

Bradley Metheny, his high school coach, said that Thomas was the best running back he’s seen in 20 years of coaching.

“He was super explosive and had great vision with the ball in his hands,” Metheny said. “What really stood out though was his work ethic on and off the field.”

During the recruitment process, Thomas said that he wasn’t fortunate enough to go to many of the camps that other players went to, so teams primarily focused on his stats.

“A lot of people saw my numbers. A lot of coaches just saw me as being one of those play makers, and the more I touched the ball the better I got. That’s a lot (of yards) for anybody, and I did it back to back seasons,” he said.

Though Thomas was ranked as the No. 8 running back in the nation his senior year by ESPN, there were still questions about his ability to play at the next level.

For instance, Scouts.com ranked him as a four-star prospect, stating his strengths as “balance,” “instincts,” and “vision.” Under areas for improvement, there was only a single word: size.

“Obviously there’s nothing you can do about the size. I make up for that though — I’m strong,” Thomas said. “My coach always said that being small, you also got to be strong.”

Don’t think that small size doesn’t mean Thomas won’t run someone over. Richard Samuel should know. Samuel practices alongside him everyday at running back and last year, at linebacker, had to tackle him in practice.

“When he runs downhill, he’s not scared to try to go through you,” Samuel said. “Don’t let his style fool you.”

Thomas was heavily recruited but chose Georgia based on relationships, not stats.

“I felt a connection with the guys – they had the same vision as I did and their desire to win was the same,” Thomas said. “That’s what really brought me here.”

That first year Thomas had the privilege of learning the position behind one of the best running back talents in Georgia history in Knowshon Moreno.

“I was really humbled and grateful for the opportunity to be around such talent. Seeing Knowshon my redshirt year, it made me want to do really good and to work really hard.”

Going into this past spring, there were question marks everywhere about the Georgia running backs. Ealey transferred after another offseason of team offenses. King was ruled academically ineligible in July.

Even Thomas dealt with a team violation that suspended him from the season opener against Boise State.

Perhaps the biggest blow for Thomas this spring, though, was the departure of two of his best friends on the team — Nick Williams and Marcus Dowtin.

“It was a real tough offseason for me, honestly,” Thomas said. “I had a really strong connection with those guys and it was really tough to see those guys leave.”

Still, Thomas proved himself worthy of getting the second most carries on the team this season, despite being the third back on the depth chart.

“Being the guy I am, I couldn’t let it stop me. [Transferring] kind of crossed my mind, but with the great parents I have and the great friends I have, they really kept my mind focused on my main goal. That goal was to be successful period, no matter where I was.”

Given more carries this year, he has actually improved to 5.1 yards per carry after averaging 4.3 a season ago.

“It’s about what you do when no one else is looking,” he said. “You have to do that thing that you know no one else is doing. You have to do it for yourself. It’s something that really pushes you along because you know that no one out there can be working harder than you.”

The extra work has been worth it to the diminutive back, who compared his running style to other smaller players that many people doubted could succeed at the highest level.

“As a young kid, I always emulated Barry (Sanders),” he said. “I would now compare myself more with Darren Sproles or Danny Woodhead – those guys who are being productive anywhere in the offense.”

But Thomas is only focused on the present for now, and as long as he continues to improve, continues to work hard and continues to have fun playing the sport he loves, Thomas will be all right with anything else that comes his way.

“I’m going to be as consistent as possible and do what’s right,” he said. “I’m very proud of myself and I’m proud of the people who have been around me the whole time.”


----------



## toolmkr20

Good read. Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back

*Hutson Mason on his future*

Man this a good read on this young kid.Take the time to read it all

I spoke after Wednesday’s practice with Hutson Mason, Georgia’s second-team quarterback. The sophomore was about as candid and thoughtful as a college athlete can be and had some really interesting comments. So I hope you find time to read all the way to the end.

The quick highlights:

- He is antsy to get on the field, but understands why he hasn’t played more, given that Aaron Murray has played well.

- Mason acknowledged that he will have a decision to make at the end of this season, given that he and Murray are the same year. He said the impending decision has “kept me up a lot of nights.”

- Taking a redshirt next year isn’t a clear-cut solution because Mason ideally would like more than one year to start, and because of Christian LeMay’s presence.

- Mason has been speaking with D.J. Shockley, who was in a similar situation at Georgia.

The full interview:

Q: How do you think you’ve been doing in practice, skill work and everything?

Mason: I think I’ve been doing good. I feel like if my number was called on to lead this team that I could do it 100 percent. That’s how comfortable I feel. Last year it was kind of my perspective, All right if I have to do it I’ll do it, but I’m not really ready. This year I’m really eager. I’ve been waiting on my opportunity, I want it, and that’s how comfortable and how much confidence I have that I’m ready.

Q: I guess it’s also a thing where you have to earn the confidence of your teammates based on practices and scrimmages. Have you kind of understood that over time?

Mason: Yeah, it’s exactly what you said, I don’t get into games at all really, so what people see of me is in practice and I get the opportunity to go against the No. 1s every day, so people get to see really how I match up against the best. I like it. I get to see how I go up against the best for myself. I get to measure my own self and see how I’ve done.
It’s not the way that I would plan it. I wish I could get in there more and have an opportunity to play. But Murray’s been playing good and we’ve been winning and we’re on a roll. So I’m just taking the role that I have and trying to do the best that I can.

Q: Would you benefit – you got that second series in the second half against Coastal Carolina, but it wasn’t an SEC game – so would you benefit from a similar situation in a more meaningful game?

Mason: Yeah absolutely. I don’t anyone here knows what I can do, good or bad. I don’t even know what I can do against an SEC opponent. Really because I played against Vandy last year and that was in a blowout. I would say I’m a new player this year mentally and physically. From me to you to coach Richt, I haven’t played at all so I don’t know how I would handle it. It’s a big question mark. But I would say I do wish I could get the opportunity.

Q: Is that something they’ve told you they might do?

Mason: No. I haven’t heard anything.

Q: If you were a coach how would you handle it?

Mason: I’d say 'Hutson you’re starting.' (Laughs). No, but really it just depends on how we play. If we go out there and I hope we go out there and put up 40 in the first quarter. Because I’d love to play in the first half against a good team, instead of coming out when it’s a blowout. But in the end we’re all here to win and that’s what keeps everybody happy. That’s what the main objective is and the main goal is, do what we have to do win.

Q: How are you a different quarterback than Aaron? How would you be a different look?

Mason: I think we definitely are two different guys. Aaron’s definitely a more mobile type, throw on the run. He’s real intelligent in the film room. If I had to characterize myself I’m really a more quick-release (guy). Aaron’s more intelligent with the field, game part of it. I feel like I find ways to get the ball to the open guy, make plays. Aaron’s definitely more mobile than I am. It’s funny because at this level guys are so good, his attributes, my attributes, it’s not like Aaron and I have many different attributes.

Q: It’s such, like you said in the spring a ‘sticky situation,’ he’s a sophomore you’re a sophomore, so it’s not like ‘I’ll get my time.’ So how would you like to see it handled eventually?

Mason: (Sighs.) Man, dude I don’t know. It’s kept me up a lot of nights, I mean a lot. It’s rough. I would probably have a lot of peace with it if I knew that 'Hey Aaron’s a junior or senior and hey my time will come.' But not getting redshirted and just knowing that me and him are the same year, and knowing that the pros don’t look as good next year (for Murray), that my time’s ticking. It’s just something that I’ve really been praying about real hard, trying to figure out God’s will for my life.

And it’s here, or if it’s somewhere else. I hope it’s here. I want to play here, and prove to myself that and to people that I can play in the SEC. This is the best conference, and I see on game day how live and how much energy there is. And I can’t imagine taking a step down for that. But I want to play real bad. Like I told everybody I didn’t come here to ride the pine. I don’t know. I’ve always said I’ll evaluate myself after every season, and that’s what I’ll do at the end of this year. I probably won’t be able to tell you till the end of the season.

Q: Would it be fair to say that the least likely scenario is you again being the primary backup next year, that the more likely scenarios would be either you being somewhere else or taking that redshirt and Christian (LeMay) is the No. 2?

Mason: Yeah, I don’t know. It would definitely have to be something I sat down with my family and talked about. Because it really just depends on whether I would like to get in more than one year here (as a starter). Just from the perspective, I would at least like to get two years (as a starter) really, because I would like to look back and have a chance at doing big things. And only getting one shot at it that doesn’t really give you a lot of opportunity.

I obviously still have that redshirt. But you also have to think about how if I redshirt, LeMay is the No. 2 guy, what if he goes in and gets his chance to do his thing and he does really well. It kind of leaves me in the dust.

(Laughs.) It’s not a situation that all I ever could have predicted. I came here when I signed I knew I was probably going to have to compete with Murray or (Zach) Mett(enberger). I knew one of them was probably going to have to transfer because they were the same age and came in together. I knew I was gonna compete against one of them. I can’t say I didn’t know that this was coming.

Q: Who would you talk to, besides just praying about it and talking to your family?

Mason: I probably would talk to other guys that went through it. I’m really close with D.J. Shockley. Obviously Shock stayed. I’ve gotten to know Shock quite well since I’ve been here. One guy I’ve communicated with quite a bit over my situation is Brad Johnson (Richt’s brother-in-law), him being close to coach Richt I’ve gotten to know him quite a bit. Those are some guys from the football perspective. And (I’ve also talked to) guys that are still young and it’s been recent enough that they left the program, like Thomas Brown. But I think Shock is probably one of the perfect guys to talk to because he’s a quarterback and he went through it with David (Greene).

Q: In closing, it just seems that you’re not angry with the situation, you’re just looking at it from a cold-blooded, kind of business standpoint.

Mason: Yeah, from a mature person’s standpoint I don’t think there’s anything I can be mad at right now. I’d probably be a little frustrated if I wasn’t getting my shot and Murray wasn’t playing well. But by no means is that it: Murray’s been playing very well and he’s been winning games for us. Even when we lost, he’s played good enough where we should’ve won. So from that perspective, like the old saying goes there’s some things that life throws at you that you just can’t handle. And it’s just one of those weird situations where I’ve just gotta figure out what’s best for me and how important it is for me to play.”


----------



## brownceluse

Good read. I hope he hangs out. I also hope that he gets a chance to play one day. That is one position that we have to keep depth in. Maybe Shockley can talk him into hanging out. Wouldnt blame him if he left, I know he wants to play.


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> Good read. I hope he hangs out. I also hope that he gets a chance to play one day. That is one position that we have to keep depth in. Maybe Shockley can talk him into hanging out. Wouldnt blame him if he left, I know he wants to play.



I hope he stays too.  I think he made a mistake by discussing this with the media.  I think you talk about this sort of thing with family and coaches.  Not the media.  If I was Richt, I would be put out with him.


----------



## westcobbdog

I think Mason is as good as Murray, not just being a Cobb County homer either. His size, feet, arm, vision, release, everything. Personally I would like him to get some more snaps to keep him sharp.


----------



## brownceluse

westcobbdog said:


> I think Mason is as good as Murray, not just being a Cobb County homer either. His size, feet, arm, vision, release, everything. Personally I would like him to get some more snaps to keep him sharp.


Not sure I have only seen him in mop up duty. I do think he is a good QB. Murray has been put through the fire. Mason hasnt. Look what happened to Bray last week. You never know. 



South GA Dawg said:


> I hope he stays too.  I think he made a mistake by discussing this with the media.  I think you talk about this sort of thing with family and coaches.  Not the media.  If I was Richt, I would be put out with him.


I agree. He talked way too much.


----------



## toolmkr20

Where is Crowell? Is he injured?


----------



## toolmkr20

I believe its about time we start letting someone else get some game experience kicking field goals sense Walsh can't hit them and our O-line can't block!


----------



## Danuwoa

Walsh ended up being the difference last night.  I don't really know how to feel about that game.  It was obvious early on that it was going to be an ugly win.  I don't know about yall but I never was worried that we were going to lose.  I just wasn't.

I think the heavy dose of Samuel (seriously, when did he become Samuel IV?) was them wanting to use Crow bar as little as possible because they want him healed up for the swamp lizzards in two weeks.  I know it was Vandy but Samuel had some nice runs.  He's certainly not graceful by any means, like a bull in a china shop, but he looked fast and powerful.  Carlton did pretty well too except for when Bobo was determined to run him between the guard and center.

I really didn't understand some of Bobo's decisions last night but what else is new?  

Aaron Murray has become a frustrating guy to watch.  he can look so good at times and others you wonder what in the world he's thinking about.  

We left a lot of points on the field last night and we simply can not do that against Florida or it will be the same old result.  I don't care how bad they've looked.  It has never seemed to matter.  No matter how bad they suck (and I'm not convinced that they suck as bad as we all think) they either find a way to beat us or we find a way to lose to them.  We can not kick field goals the entire game and beat them.

But I just got the feeling last night that the game plan seemed to be, do just enough to get out of here with a win and go home and get ready for Florida.  The offense just seemed like they were thinking about something else and like they were being held back a little.  or maybe our offense just sucks that bad.

Now the defense.  We looked GREAT at times.  Especially early.  Giving up that many points to Vandy looks bad but I thought the defense played a very good game last night for the most part.  They were on the field A LOT.  The offense would either go three and out or a drive would stall just inside Vandy territory, we would kick and they would have to come right back out there.  

I watched just Jenkins and Geathers for a while last night and those two are really starting to figure it out.  I'll have to watch the replay to understand why Vandy was getting all those yards up the gut early.  I guarantee you that will be fixed.  

Man Shawn Williams has turned into a monster of a football player yall.  How many passes did he break up last night?  And he knocked the fire out of some people.  Just wish he wouldn't run his mouth so much.  Rambo had another good game.  Boykin is money.  Commings has become a very good db.

I watched Gilliard a lot last night.  He's turned himself into a good linebacker.

Like I said, all the Vandy points looks bad and we did do some screwing up but like I said, the D was on the field  a lot last night.

The kick return for a touchdown was absolutely inexscusable.  Nothing but laziness on the part of the kickoff team.  First time that has happened in a long time.  They did great for a lot of the night but that was nothing but them being lazy.

Who besides me wanted to put a brick through their tv when Vany converted on that fake punt that everybody and their grandma saw coming?  That was ridiculous.  The entire line shifts, and it was like we were caught totally flat footed.  Again.  After that SC debacle nobody should ever have been able to execute another fake punt on us but it's like we never even consider that it might happen.  Was anybody looking close enough to know if we had punt block on?  What was the deal and why were we caught so out of position to do anything about it?

The double reverse was sickening.  What do you wanna bet that the swamp lizzards try at least one fake punt and one trick play on us in two weeks?  I know I would if I was Muschamp.  I don't know if the trick play vulnerability is a product of Grantham preaching aggression and getting up field or what but I would bet the farm that we see at least one trick play in Jacksonville.


Anyway, 5-2.  After the SC game if you had told me that we would roll into jacksonville 5-2 I would have laughed at you.

What do yall think?


----------



## Unicoidawg

South GA Dawg said:


> Walsh ended up being the difference last night.  I don't really know how to feel about that game.  It was obvious early on that it was going to be an ugly win.  I don't know about yall but I never was worried that we were going to lose.  I just wasn't.
> 
> I think the heavy dose of Samuel (seriously, when did he become Samuel IV?) was them wanting to use Crow bar as little as possible because they want him healed up for the swamp lizzards in two weeks.  I know it was Vandy but Samuel had some nice runs.  He's certainly not graceful by any means, like a bull in a china shop, but he looked fast and powerful.  Carlton did pretty well too except for when Bobo was determined to run him between the guard and center.
> 
> I really didn't understand some of Bobo's decisions last night but what else is new?
> 
> Aaron Murray has become a frustrating guy to watch.  he can look so good at times and others you wonder what in the world he's thinking about.
> 
> We left a lot of points on the field last night and we simply can not do that against Florida or it will be the same old result.  I don't care how bad they've looked.  It has never seemed to matter.  No matter how bad they suck (and I'm not convinced that they suck as bad as we all think) they either find a way to beat us or we find a way to lose to them.  We can not kick field goals the entire game and beat them.
> 
> But I just got the feeling last night that the game plan seemed to be, do just enough to get out of here with a win and go home and get ready for Florida.  The offense just seemed like they were thinking about something else and like they were being held back a little.  or maybe our offense just sucks that bad.
> 
> Now the defense.  We looked GREAT at times.  Especially early.  Giving up that many points to Vandy looks bad but I thought the defense played a very good game last night for the most part.  They were on the field A LOT.  The offense would either go three and out or a drive would stall just inside Vandy territory, we would kick and they would have to come right back out there.
> 
> I watched just Jenkins and Geathers for a while last night and those two are really starting to figure it out.  I'll have to watch the replay to understand why Vandy was getting all those yards up the gut early.  I guarantee you that will be fixed.
> 
> Man Shawn Williams has turned into a monster of a football player yall.  How many passes did he break up last night?  And he knocked the fire out of some people.  Just wish he wouldn't run his mouth so much.  Rambo had another good game.  Boykin is money.  Commings has become a very good db.
> 
> I watched Gilliard a lot last night.  He's turned himself into a good linebacker.
> 
> Like I said, all the Vandy points looks bad and we did do some screwing up but like I said, the D was on the field  a lot last night.
> 
> The kick return for a touchdown was absolutely inexscusable.  Nothing but laziness on the part of the kickoff team.  First time that has happened in a long time.  They did great for a lot of the night but that was nothing but them being lazy.
> 
> Who besides me wanted to put a brick through their tv when Vany converted on that fake punt that everybody and their grandma saw coming?  That ridiculous.  The entire line shifts, and it was like we were caught totally flat footed.  Again.  After that SC debacle nobody should ever have been able to execute another fake punt on us but it's like we never even consider that it might happen.  Was anybody looking close enough to know if we had punt block on?  What was the deal and why were we caught so out of position to do anything about it?
> 
> The double reverse was sickening.  What do you wanna bet that the swamp lizzards try at least one fake punt and one trick play on us in two weeks?  I know I would if I was Muschamp.  I don't know if the trick play vulnerability is a product of Grantham preaching aggression and getting up field or what but I would bet the farm that we see at least one trick play in Jacksonville.
> 
> 
> Anyway, 5-2.  After the SC game if you had told me that we would roll into jacksonville 5-2 I would have laughed at you.
> 
> What do yall think?



Pretty good assessment Brad...... For whatever reason we seem to always play like crap against the Dores. We had a lot of key players out, Mitchell, Robinson, Tree and for whatever reason Crowell not playing much. That being said, it is no excuse, but they have gotta get it together. This team is so Jekyl and Hyde at times........ O well at least they won.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> Walsh ended up being the difference last night.  I don't really know how to feel about that game.  It was obvious early on that it was going to be an ugly win.  I don't know about yall but I never was worried that we were going to lose.  I just wasn't.
> 
> I think the heavy dose of Samuel (seriously, when did he become Samuel IV?) was them wanting to use Crow bar as little as possible because they want him healed up for the swamp lizzards in two weeks.  I know it was Vandy but Samuel had some nice runs.  He's certainly not graceful by any means, like a bull in a china shop, but he looked fast and powerful.  Carlton did pretty well too except for when Bobo was determined to run him between the guard and center.
> 
> I really didn't understand some of Bobo's decisions last night but what else is new?
> 
> Aaron Murray has become a frustrating guy to watch.  he can look so good at times and others you wonder what in the world he's thinking about.
> 
> We left a lot of points on the field last night and we simply can not do that against Florida or it will be the same old result.  I don't care how bad they've looked.  It has never seemed to matter.  No matter how bad they suck (and I'm not convinced that they suck as bad as we all think) they either find a way to beat us or we find a way to lose to them.  We can not kick field goals the entire game and beat them.
> 
> But I just got the feeling last night that the game plan seemed to be, do just enough to get out of here with a win and go home and get ready for Florida.  The offense just seemed like they were thinking about something else and like they were being held back a little.  or maybe our offense just sucks that bad.
> 
> Now the defense.  We looked GREAT at times.  Especially early.  Giving up that many points to Vandy looks bad but I thought the defense played a very good game last night for the most part.  They were on the field A LOT.  The offense would either go three and out or a drive would stall just inside Vandy territory, we would kick and they would have to come right back out there.
> 
> I watched just Jenkins and Geathers for a while last night and those two are really starting to figure it out.  I'll have to watch the replay to understand why Vandy was getting all those yards up the gut early.  I guarantee you that will be fixed.
> 
> Man Shawn Williams has turned into a monster of a football player yall.  How many passes did he break up last night?  And he knocked the fire out of some people.  Just wish he wouldn't run his mouth so much.  Rambo had another good game.  Boykin is money.  Commings has become a very good db.
> 
> I watched Gilliard a lot last night.  He's turned himself into a good linebacker.
> 
> Like I said, all the Vandy points looks bad and we did do some screwing up but like I said, the D was on the field  a lot last night.
> 
> The kick return for a touchdown was absolutely inexscusable.  Nothing but laziness on the part of the kickoff team.  First time that has happened in a long time.  They did great for a lot of the night but that was nothing but them being lazy.
> 
> Who besides me wanted to put a brick through their tv when Vany converted on that fake punt that everybody and their grandma saw coming?  That ridiculous.  The entire line shifts, and it was like we were caught totally flat footed.  Again.  After that SC debacle nobody should ever have been able to execute another fake punt on us but it's like we never even consider that it might happen.  Was anybody looking close enough to know if we had punt block on?  What was the deal and why were we caught so out of position to do anything about it?
> 
> The double reverse was sickening.  What do you wanna bet that the swamp lizzards try at least one fake punt and one trick play on us in two weeks?  I know I would if I was Muschamp.  I don't know if the trick play vulnerability is a product of Grantham preaching aggression and getting up field or what but I would bet the farm that we see at least one trick play in Jacksonville.
> 
> 
> Anyway, 5-2.  After the SC game if you had told me that we would roll into jacksonville 5-2 I would have laughed at you.
> 
> What do yall think?[/QUOTE]
> 
> I think that all wins are not pretty. I have said this for a while that it doesnt matter how ugly they look we have to just keep wining. But we have to be disiplined doing it. The only thing that gave me fits was all the penalties. The d was on the field alot last night, but they missed a bunch of tackles. Vandy came to play, and it made for a good game. I think another thing to point out is the last five wins, three have been on the road too. Sec road games at that. Now all the teams we have beaten havent been all that, but on the road. Anyway we need a break. They have alot of work to do before UF. Even that one I dont care how ugly it is we have to find a way to win. Oh and thats a road game too!!!


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> South GA Dawg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh ended up being the difference last night.  I don't really know how to feel about that game.  It was obvious early on that it was going to be an ugly win.  I don't know about yall but I never was worried that we were going to lose.  I just wasn't.
> 
> I think the heavy dose of Samuel (seriously, when did he become Samuel IV?) was them wanting to use Crow bar as little as possible because they want him healed up for the swamp lizzards in two weeks.  I know it was Vandy but Samuel had some nice runs.  He's certainly not graceful by any means, like a bull in a china shop, but he looked fast and powerful.  Carlton did pretty well too except for when Bobo was determined to run him between the guard and center.
> 
> I really didn't understand some of Bobo's decisions last night but what else is new?
> 
> Aaron Murray has become a frustrating guy to watch.  he can look so good at times and others you wonder what in the world he's thinking about.
> 
> We left a lot of points on the field last night and we simply can not do that against Florida or it will be the same old result.  I don't care how bad they've looked.  It has never seemed to matter.  No matter how bad they suck (and I'm not convinced that they suck as bad as we all think) they either find a way to beat us or we find a way to lose to them.  We can not kick field goals the entire game and beat them.
> 
> But I just got the feeling last night that the game plan seemed to be, do just enough to get out of here with a win and go home and get ready for Florida.  The offense just seemed like they were thinking about something else and like they were being held back a little.  or maybe our offense just sucks that bad.
> 
> Now the defense.  We looked GREAT at times.  Especially early.  Giving up that many points to Vandy looks bad but I thought the defense played a very good game last night for the most part.  They were on the field A LOT.  The offense would either go three and out or a drive would stall just inside Vandy territory, we would kick and they would have to come right back out there.
> 
> I watched just Jenkins and Geathers for a while last night and those two are really starting to figure it out.  I'll have to watch the replay to understand why Vandy was getting all those yards up the gut early.  I guarantee you that will be fixed.
> 
> Man Shawn Williams has turned into a monster of a football player yall.  How many passes did he break up last night?  And he knocked the fire out of some people.  Just wish he wouldn't run his mouth so much.  Rambo had another good game.  Boykin is money.  Commings has become a very good db.
> 
> I watched Gilliard a lot last night.  He's turned himself into a good linebacker.
> 
> Like I said, all the Vandy points looks bad and we did do some screwing up but like I said, the D was on the field  a lot last night.
> 
> The kick return for a touchdown was absolutely inexscusable.  Nothing but laziness on the part of the kickoff team.  First time that has happened in a long time.  They did great for a lot of the night but that was nothing but them being lazy.
> 
> Who besides me wanted to put a brick through their tv when Vany converted on that fake punt that everybody and their grandma saw coming?  That ridiculous.  The entire line shifts, and it was like we were caught totally flat footed.  Again.  After that SC debacle nobody should ever have been able to execute another fake punt on us but it's like we never even consider that it might happen.  Was anybody looking close enough to know if we had punt block on?  What was the deal and why were we caught so out of position to do anything about it?
> 
> The double reverse was sickening.  What do you wanna bet that the swamp lizzards try at least one fake punt and one trick play on us in two weeks?  I know I would if I was Muschamp.  I don't know if the trick play vulnerability is a product of Grantham preaching aggression and getting up field or what but I would bet the farm that we see at least one trick play in Jacksonville.
> 
> 
> Anyway, 5-2.  After the SC game if you had told me that we would roll into jacksonville 5-2 I would have laughed at you.
> 
> What do yall think?[/QUOTE]
> 
> I think that all wins are not pretty. I have said this for a while that it doesnt matter how ugly they look we have to just keep wining. But we have to be disiplined doing it. The only thing that gave me fits was all the penalties. The d was on the field alot last night, but they missed a bunch of tackles. Vandy came to play, and it made for a good game. I think another thing to point out is the last five wins, three have been on the road too. Sec road games at that. Now all the teams we have beaten havent been all that, but on the road. Anyway we need a break. They have alot of work to do before UF. Even that one I dont care how ugly it is we have to find a way to win. Oh and thats a road game too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff I kept reminding myself last night that after starting 0-2 I have no right to be picky about what the wins look like and that if we win the rest of our games and win them by 1 point each I need to be happy with that.
> 
> proside used to call me a wannabe coach.  Maybe I am.  My wife told me last night to stop being so critical and just enjoy the game.  What can I say?  You are spot on about the penalties.  That was frustrating.  We had some really dumb ones.  BTW, what was the deal with all the pushing and shoving and who was Grantham freaking out on?  I got up and went outside just for a minute and came back and saw the end of all that.  What happened?
Click to expand...


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff I kept reminding myself last night that after starting 0-2 I have no right to be picky about what the wins look like and that if we win the rest of our games and win them by 1 point each I need to be happy with that.
> 
> proside used to call me a wannabe coach.  Maybe I am.  My wife told me last night to stop being so critical and just enjoy the game.  What can I say?  You are spot on about the penalties.  That was frustrating.  We had some really dumb ones.  BTW, what was the deal with all the pushing and shoving and who was Grantham freaking out on?  I got up and went outside just for a minute and came back and saw the end of all that.  What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure. I hear that Franklin was mad about what one of our players did or something. Franklin said he was looking for Richt, but ran into one of his coaches instead. All Grantham said was he loves his players, and that about it. There were alot chop blocks they said, but who knows. I know this much Grantham didnt provoke he just responded. I watched Franklin post game comments and all he kept saying about it was CMR was a class act, and emotions ran high. Personally I think him for running his mouth. That should be enough to get us up for next years game. Did you see alot of confusion on our D getting set? They looked like they didnt know what to do most of the second half. I think that was alot of what helped Vandy gash us up the middle. Maybe i'm wrong, but I seen them alot holding their hands out like what are we doing. It's nice to be 5-2 and have a bye week before UF. Go Dawgs!
Click to expand...


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> South GA Dawg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure. I hear that Franklin was mad about what one of our players did or something. Franklin said he was looking for Richt, but ran into one of his coaches instead. All Grantham said was he loves his players, and that about it. There were alot chop blocks they said, but who knows. I know this much Grantham didnt provoke he just responded. I watched Franklin post game comments and all he kept saying about it was CMR was a class act, and emotions ran high. Personally I think him for running his mouth. That should be enough to get us up for next years game. Did you see alot of confusion on our D getting set? They looked like they didnt know what to do most of the second half. I think that was alot of what helped Vandy gash us up the middle. Maybe i'm wrong, but I seen them alot holding their hands out like what are we doing. It's nice to be 5-2 and have a bye week before UF. Go Dawgs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man.  I found an article from the red and black about it.
> 
> All I saw, this was from coming in from feeding the dog, I see a big crowd and Grantham red in the face and yelling.  I didn't know what had happened.
> 
> According to the red and black, Vandy's guys got mad about something that was said as everybody was leaving the field and and wanted to fight.  Franklin goes looking for Richt and finds Grantham.  He says something to Grantham and Grantham lets him have it both barrels.
> 
> I initially thought Grantham was in the wrong.  But if Franklin went up to him running his mouth, I don't blame him for doing what he did.  That's just me.
Click to expand...


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man.  I found an article from the red and black about it.
> 
> All I saw, this was from coming in from feeding the dog, I see a big crowd and Grantham red in the face and yelling.  I didn't know what had happened.
> 
> According to the red and black, Vandy's guys got mad about something that was said as everybody was leaving the field and and wanted to fight.  Franklin goes looking for Richt and finds Grantham.  He says something to Grantham and Grantham lets him have it both barrels.
> 
> I initially thought Grantham was in the wrong.  But if Franklin went up to him running his mouth, I don't blame him for doing what he did.  That's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> I hit rewind about three times, because I thought he was in the wrong too. Franklin walked straight at him running his suck. I think it would have been better if he had run into Richt. Sometimes when your looking for a certain responce like you want them to react like Grantham did. Richt would have just smiled and walked away I think that makes people go off even worse.
Click to expand...


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> South GA Dawg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hit rewind about three times, because I thought he was in the wrong too. Franklin walked straight at him running his suck. I think it would have been better if he had run into Richt. Sometimes when your looking for a certain responce like you want them to react like Grantham did. Richt would have just smiled and walked away I think that makes people go off even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I agree.  Looking at it objectively, Grantham should have listened to what he said, smiled, said, "good game.", and walked off.
> 
> But at the same time, I understand Grantham reacting the way that he did because honestly, i probably would have reacted the same way.  I'm not necessarily saying that is a good thing.  But I feel like I understand what makes Grantham tick and I know that if somebody came up to me liek Franklin did right after a game...
> 
> But we can't make a habit out of this.  It could be a recipe for disaster if it happens again.  Players see their coach go off, a fight starts...
> 
> This game was eerily similar to the '07 Vandy game.  Terrible Vandy team that we should have hammered.  We barely win.  There is a big dust up after the game.  Jeff Schultz happily writes a scathing article about how bad we suck.   You remember what happened after that...
Click to expand...


----------



## westcobbdog

just read Shultzes' AJC column about the game, at the end of the story is video with a CIA like video of a clear close up  of Coach G's polite discussion about the game with Coach Franklin. Very easy to read his lips...he says blah blah blah and the blah blah blah. Looks like the Vandy player who stepped infront of Franklin and G speak also.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

toolmkr20 said:


> Where is Crowell? Is he injured?





South GA Dawg said:


> I think the heavy dose of Samuel (seriously, when did he become Samuel IV?) was them wanting to use Crow bar as little as possible because they want him healed up for the swamp lizzards in two weeks.



Local (Athens) paper says Crowell was held out the first quarter as a "coaches decision" for "team infractions."

Hate to see a true freshman get off on the wrong foot.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I agree.  Looking at it objectively, Grantham should have listened to what he said, smiled, said, "good game.", and walked off.
> 
> But at the same time, I understand Grantham reacting the way that he did because honestly, i probably would have reacted the same way.  I'm not necessarily saying that is a good thing.  But I feel like I understand what makes Grantham tick and I know that if somebody came up to me liek Franklin did right after a game...
> 
> But we can't make a habit out of this.  It could be a recipe for disaster if it happens again.  Players see their coach go off, a fight starts...
> 
> This game was eerily similar to the '07 Vandy game.  Terrible Vandy team that we should have hammered.  We barely win.  There is a big dust up after the game.  Jeff Schultz happily writes a scathing article about how bad we suck.   You remember what happened after that...
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get me wrong I was just fine with Grantham doing what he did. Franklin is a idiot, and I have no respect for that goon. If that would have turned into a full scall brawl it would have been on him. Anyway lets pray that the players were just looking too far ahead at UF, and thats why we let Vandy be a factor in that game!
Click to expand...


----------



## gacowboy

Was Rambo injured on the last play of the game? Wasn't he the one laying on the field? If so what is the extent of the injury?


----------



## DSGB

gacowboy said:


> Was Rambo injured on the last play of the game? Wasn't he the one laying on the field? If so what is the extent of the injury?



Yeah, I wanna know what happened to him on that last play. No mention of it anywhere???? 

That was an ugly win and a lot closer that it should have been against one of the worst offenses in the conference. 

The only real positives I took from that game is the fact that it was another SEC win, on the road, without our best receiver, RB, and a few LBs. All those guys should be 100% come time for the Cocktail Party in two weeks. Hello Marlon Brown! Ray Drew got his first sack, too.

I've read a few articles that said Crowell sat out the first quarter for disciplinary reasons. I had just assumed they were resting him and letting him heal up. I wonder what he did, but doubt it was too serious to only have to sit out one quarter.

The defense looked good for the most part, but played a little too loose, giving up a lot of yards on the ground. They were on the field a lot, but got the stop(s) at the end when needed. 

What the heck is up with Walsh? Or the entire special teams, for that matter??  

Any coach can see that we can be beaten if they flip to the back pages of the play book. Who didn't see the fake punt coming? Granted, it was a well-designed play with the snapper running down field to catch the pass. As was the HB pass for the TD. If they don't get it together, Florida will have a field day with non-conventional plays.

Murray has been very inconsistent, so far. He's not putting the right touch on the ball and has had a tough time with the short pass to the RB. He was almost picked off the first attempt and threw it low the next. He did throw a catchable ball on the third attempt, albeit a bit high.


----------



## Danuwoa

Yeah I was real happy to see marlon have a good game.  Hopefully he will continue to make it happen.  Also, what got lost in all the craziness of that game was the fact that Murray actually had a really good game.  over 300 yards, 2 tds, 1 pick.  Not that he didn't also do some things that made me cringe.  he did.  But he had a very good game overall.  Also, Ray Drew looks like he belongs out there.  If you watch the replay he was putting good pressure on the qb and you knew he was going to get him sooner or later.  I'm glad he's playing now and doing well.  Getting Tree and Washington back for the lizzards is big.

But I'm with you, we had better be ready for a lot of trickeration from the swamp lizzards.  Especially early.  Because people have sure hurt us with it.  I would almost bet anything that we will see a fake punt.


----------



## DSGB

Yes, Murray was taking advantage of the busted coverage in their secondary. There were a couple other passes that would have been big plays, but the receiver either steps out of bounds or never got possession before going out.

Does Jarvis Jones get held as often as it looks, or it just me? 

Our guys seemed to be getting to Rodgers just a split-second too late. Especially the _almost_ safety by big 99!


----------



## DDD

Highlights from this past Saturday in Nashvegas:

1.  Coach Richt when asked why Crowell sat, "He missed the first quarter because I love him."  Classic stuff.  

2.  Defense.  Vandy turned the ball over 4 times.  

3.  Drew Butler tackling the Vandy guy on the blocked kick.  He saved the game.




What was bad:

1.  Yet again, play calling.  My gosh BoBo has got to go.

2.  Special Teams.  We don't even have a special teams coach.  Does that go right up there with "We don't recruit Offensive Lineman... we can make any300 lbs. + guy into a lineman?"

3.  Assignment football.  Our offensive line along with our running backs who are in to block don't seem to know what to do with a blitz package or blitz corner package.

4.  Bobo, does not know how to put a team away.  He gets up by 2 T.D.'s and puts it on cruise control.



In short, we always have problems with Vandy.  Most of the time we beat them, but most of the time they annoy us to no end.   We did not have all of our guys healthy and at 100% on the field so that hurt as well.

I was glad to see Grantham show some fire.  Franklin could have dog cussed CMR and you would probably never know it watching t.v.  He says something to Grantham and gets a reaction I am not really sure he expected.  

What coach goes after another team's player specifically after a ball game?  If he had such an issue with it and it was "between coach Richt and I" then why make a heated issue of it after an emotional and physical game?

Talk about classless, my one and only question to Coach Franklin would be, "What in the world did you expect?  Coffee and doughnuts welcoming party?"  Good for Coach Grantham for not taking any crap off the new guy.  Has anyone told him he is coaching at Vandy?


----------



## DSGB

Another note on Murray:

He passed Mike Bobo (38) for 4th place at UGA for career touchdown passes with 40. He could (and should) eclipse Stafford's 51 this season.


----------



## Danuwoa

DDD said:


> Highlights from this past Saturday in Nashvegas:
> 
> 1.  Coach Richt when asked why Crowell sat, "He missed the first quarter because I love him."  Classic stuff.
> 
> 2.  Defense.  Vandy turned the ball over 4 times.
> 
> 3.  Drew Butler tackling the Vandy guy on the blocked kick.  He saved the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was bad:
> 
> 1.  Yet again, play calling.  My gosh BoBo has got to go.
> 
> 2.  Special Teams.  We don't even have a special teams coach.  Does that go right up there with "We don't recruit Offensive Lineman... we can make any300 lbs. + guy into a lineman?"3.  Assignment football.  Our offensive line along with our running backs who are in to block don't seem to know what to do with a blitz package or blitz corner package.
> 
> 4.  Bobo, does not know how to put a team away.  He gets up by 2 T.D.'s and puts it on cruise control.
> 
> 
> 
> In short, we always have problems with Vandy.  Most of the time we beat them, but most of the time they annoy us to no end.   We did not have all of our guys healthy and at 100% on the field so that hurt as well.
> 
> I was glad to see Grantham show some fire.  Franklin could have dog cussed CMR and you would probably never know it watching t.v.  He says something to Grantham and gets a reaction I am not really sure he expected.
> 
> What coach goes after another team's player specifically after a ball game?  If he had such an issue with it and it was "between coach Richt and I" then why make a heated issue of it after an emotional and physical game?
> 
> Talk about classless, my one and only question to Coach Franklin would be, "What in the world did you expect?  Coffee and doughnuts welcoming party?"  Good for Coach Grantham for not taking any crap off the new guy.  Has anyone told him he is coaching at Vandy?



1.  Amen brother.  How can you not have a special teams coach?  How in the world does a guy who has been coaching as long as Richt has who knows, "what the 'heck' he is doing" think that not having a sts coach is a good idea?  And don't get me started on the philosophy on linemen.

2.  That may be the best comment I have seen on the Grantham/Franklin confrontation.  It cracks me up and drives me nuts how some of these squirly little anti-UGA types try to act like Grantham was in the wrong.  What else should he have done?  Just roll over for Franklin?  The issue is not what was done but who did it.  Either that, or these guys are the type that if somebody said something out of line to their kids, they would just take it, then hate themselves forever because they didn't have the guts to do what needed to be done.  I LOVED what Grantham did.  I hate it that the UGA p.r. machine forced him to apologize.  Like you said, Franklin could have cussed Richt like a dog and he wouldn't have done a thing.  I bet no other coach shows their butt like Franklin did to us again.  And what Franklin did was so transparent.  He knows that those first few games of honeymoon are out the window and the reality has set in that he is the head coach at Vandy and winning aint gonna be easy.  It was a transparent, rally the troops/fire up the base attempt.  Bet he doesn't do it again.  And I guarantee you, Erk Russell was smiling down from heavan, smoking a big old cigar, scratching Uga's ears as proud of Grantham as he could be saying, "G.A.T.A. coach."


----------



## Buck

Unfortunately, I missed 98% of the game Saturday.  Guess I'll search Grantham vs. Franklin incident on youtube.  Knew nothing of it until I read AJC this morning..


----------



## nickel back

well dang gum think y'all bout coverd it all,all the way down to Samuel's grace full running.

side note:we have got to start getting TD's in the red zone,the field goals won the game for us Saturday night but,the points we are leaving on the field has got to stop,we should have put Vandy away easy...

DDD your right,Drew saved the game.


----------



## Tim L

There's no reason for Georgia to be upset about this game; they won an SEC game on the road.  No one should be happy that South Carolina's star running back is lost for the year; it was a bad injury, but it certainly improved Georgia's chances of winning the east.  SC could lose to TN; could well lose to Florida, and very likely will lose to Arkansas.  Georgia will beat Kentucky, should beat Florida this year, and the Auburn game is a toss up..There is no reason for Georgia to be upset..


----------



## Danuwoa

Arkansas is going to skull drag South Carolina.  It's going to be hilarious.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> Arkansas is going to skull drag South Carolina.  It's going to be hilarious.[/QUOTE]Not for gin!!!


----------



## westcobbdog

anybody see exactly who didn't block well on the blocked punt? Man the dogs of old excelled on special teams, now it seems to be an afterthought.


----------



## DDD

westcobbdog said:


> anybody see exactly who didn't block well on the blocked punt? Man the dogs of old excelled on special teams, now it seems to be an afterthought.



I heard them talking about it on the call in show last night.

They said that we should have spread our punting unit out, so that it forced Vandy to cover our wide outs and not be so stacked up tight and allow them to block the kick.  Kevin Butler said some coach's name?  I guess he is the acting ST coach?  He said if he had it to do over again he would have spread out the line and the wide outs and it would not have happened.  

Agian.  Coaching.


----------



## DSGB

Vandy had all 11 on the line, if I remember correctly. That should have been clue #2 that they were bringing the pressure. #1 was the fact that they had no choice if they want to have a chance to win the game. 

I believe coach Lilly is the "acting" ST coach since Belin left.


----------



## Danuwoa

DSGB said:


> Vandy had all 11 on the line, if I remember correctly. That should have been clue #2 that they were bringing the pressure. #1 was the fact that they had no choice if they want to have a chance to win the game.
> 
> I believe coach Lilly is the "acting" ST coach since Belin left.



Yeah Lilly and K.O. are splitting it up.  I miss Belin.  The difference was obvious over night.


----------



## Twiggbuster

punter save the game no doubt- he was heading for the end zone untouched.


----------



## Danuwoa

of course I look at the bottom of the page and see lilburnjoe's name.  Post something joey.  I know it's killing you.


----------



## westcobbdog

South GA Dawg said:


> of course I look at the bottom of the page and see lilburnjoe's name.  Post something joey.  I know it's killing you.



fly swatter worked, thanks, that thing was aggravating.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> of course I look at the bottom of the page and see lilburnjoe's name.  Post something joey.  I know it's killing you.



 He's like a tick!


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> He's like a tick!



I think you should apologize to ticks everywhere for that comment.  I like ticks much better than I like joey.


----------



## riprap

I hope with the week off UGA don't come up with some goofy trick play. We need to try and stop some of them from happening to us. 

I can't get that onside kick we tried at the beggining of the game out of my mind. Just shows the other team how just lining up and playing Ga football is not going to be enough.


----------



## brownceluse

And no uniform gimmicks! Please lord dont let them do it!!!


----------



## MudDucker

When he first became head coach, CMR did the special teams and the offense.  It showed.  We need a good special teams coach worse than anything to solidify this team.  In just a few seconds of thought, I can think of 6 scores given up due to poor special team play.


----------



## nickel back

THE!! DAWGS!! have had to make a lot of adjustments on the D this year due to injuries or suspension and I think it is going to work out to the good for us on the road and into next year....

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## DSGB

Some young guys are getting valuable playing time and making the most of it! 

We may be losing a couple for next week's game, but we're also getting two back. Not having Geathers will hurt the most, though.


----------



## DDD

DSGB said:


> Some young guys are getting valuable playing time and making the most of it!
> 
> We may be losing a couple for next week's game, but we're also getting two back. Not having Geathers will hurt the most, though.



Good part is he is only out half the game!


----------



## nickel back

DSGB said:


> Some young guys are getting valuable playing time and making the most of it!
> 
> We may be losing a couple for next week's game, but we're also getting two back. Not having Geathers will hurt the most, though.



Grantham and Richt anticipate junior John Jenkins, who has started the last two games and alternates regularly with Geathers, to simply get more snaps at noseguard in the first half. Defensive end DeAngelo Tyson, who played noseguard last season, will slide inside when Jenkins needs a breather in the first half.


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> And no uniform gimmicks! Please lord dont let them do it!!!



This.  If Richt trots them out there in some stupid new uniform I'm turning the channel.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> This.  If Richt trots them out there in some stupid new uniform I'm turning the channel.


----------



## westcobbdog

alright what it going to take to beat the gators this year?


----------



## Jay Hughes

Just show up on time. Lol


----------



## Muddyfoots

westcobbdog said:


> alright what it going to take to beat the gators this year?



Discipline. No cheap penalty's or turnovers.

Control the ball. Run first and hopefully Mitchell is at full speed for a deep threat.


----------



## Danuwoa

Muddyfoots said:


> Discipline. No cheap penalty's or turnovers.
> 
> Control the ball. Run first and hopefully Mitchell is at full speed for a deep threat.



Offensive line has got to at least have a decent game.  They have to give Murray a little a time and have to at least create some seams for Crow bar.  He can get his own yards but if they block for him just a little he will run wild.

We need Mitchell to be back full speed.  But I'm glad Murray had the Vandy game to figure out how to distribute the ball.  Hopefully Marlon really enjoyed having a good game and wants some more of that.  We also have to get Orson involved.  Orson was THE reason for Marlon's two wide open TDs.

Defense, do what you do.  Stuff that middle.  Big John will have dig deep in the first half until Kwame arrives.  I hope we don't have to use Deangelo at nose much.  it just doesn't work well.  

I hope Washington shows up in a bad mood.  We need him knocking the fire out of whoever is playing qb.

And I hope that Richt isn't so pig headed that he sits Shawn Williams for the second half too.  I would feel a lot better with him at safety and Commings at the other corner.  I like Branden Smith but Commings has just proven that he's better.

No stupid penalties.  Watch the crap like trick plays and fake punts.  I guarantee you that we are going to see it.


----------



## westcobbdog

don't know if Mal Mitchell can be back so soon. But my prospective is watiching or feeling a mens softball league muscle pull where you are out for many weeks and for sure can't sprint. Mitchell looks like a smaller version of AJ Greene, but I think he is faster. I hope when he leaves and goes on to be an NFL star we don't say man we didn't use him enough. 

Defense worries me with all the razzle dazzle stuff that clearly works on our D. D ends, please stay home.


----------



## brownceluse

What we need is a healthy Crowell, and Mitchell. I hope Crowell's ankle and wrist will be healed by game time. The O line needs to play a 4 quarter game. I know that depth hurts them, but they need to dig deep and protect Murray. Then Murray needs to not turn the ball over at all. I think we need to establish the run very early in this game. Let Big John stay rested. I like having TREE back. Like Brad said I hope Brown gets alittle greedy with wanting the ball more. That would be huge for this game and the rest of the way to have Mitchell and Brown as deep threats. The D needs to play disiplined and not get carried away with stupid penalties. I think they need to create some turnovers too.Anyway who knows I'm not feeling too confident because we usually fall apart in Jacksonville. So I hope we win and think we can. But it is what it is! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## DDD

Florida is ranked 100th in the nation in passing.

They are ranked 41st in the nation in rushing.

If you use Tennessee as a barometer, they beat Tennessee by 10 because they could not stop the run.  

Florida traditionally has beaten us in the air.  I think our defense plays well against this offense that UF runs onto the field.  Our Offense has to have a good day.  They don't have to have a banner day, just a good day.  I think the defense will do the rest.

Obviously, our special teams seems to be rolling out as a problem child.  I hope they have worked on those areas this week.

I was told yesterday by a very good source that Crowel is healed up, Mitchell is still a ?.  He may only be in on 3rd down situations.  Must haves.  

I think it's time for Aaron Murray to show out and I think he does it here.  He grew up just miles down the road from UF and they hate that they could not recruit him.  I think he is the difference maker Saturday.  I look for him to run the ball a good bit and really put the team on his shoulders on the offensive side of the ball.


----------



## westcobbdog

I am ready to beat these slimy Lizards into submission, poaching them if need be!


----------



## deerbandit

Mitchell was in full pads yesterday.


----------



## brownceluse

deerbandit said:


> Mitchell was in full pads yesterday.



Thats a good thing!


----------



## deerbandit

ust read Richt said he didnt look good. To me he is just playing mind games though.


----------



## brownceluse

deerbandit said:


> ust read Richt said he didnt look good. To me he is just playing mind games though.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Your probably right. I hope he is at full speed!


----------



## Danuwoa

deerbandit said:


> ust read Richt said he didnt look good. To me he is just playing mind games though.



I agree.  He was weird about the whole thing.  H never would say anything one way or the other.


----------



## MudDucker

This team needs to come out from the start hot and ready to get after it.

If we can get a quick start, I think we can get in Florida's head this year.  If we start slow, it will end up being a hard fought battle till the end.

I see us with the edge, but I don't think we have an overwhelming edge at all.


----------



## Bitteroot

If Murray doen't make several bad decisions.. we will be fine. Crowell will be key as always.  If we rely on winning this thing in the 4th quarter, were doomed.........and YES Brad, if they trot out in some screwed up new uni....I too will turn the channel and probably start shootin at chickens and cats...


----------



## DDD

If this guy shows up at your door on Halloween, tell the cops a masked man was trying to break in your house.


----------



## DSGB

Who knows what will happen with Mitchell and/or Brantley. Both coaches are doing their best to keep the other in the dark, as far as who will be playing.

We've won five in a row and they've lost three. However, like Richt said, if you flip the schedules we'd probably be in the same situation. With these two teams you can throw the records out the window. Whoever shows up ready to play a complete game with the fewest mistakes will likely be the winner. 

Obviously, Rainey and Demps are their biggest play makers. They are going to try to get them the ball any way they can - preferably in space. The defense will need to focus on stopping the run, but I wouldn't be surprised to see the Gators try to throw a few wrinkles in from time to time. Actually, I'd be surprised if they didn't. Maybe have Demps throw a pass or something...

I like this quote from Gilliard:


> We know all it takes is one small gap for them to break through and make a great play. So we’re going to have to play real smart, assignment football and make sure nobody is trying to do anybody else’s job.



As far as offense goes, we'll need to run the ball well, obviously. Crowell should be plenty rested, so I hope he can carry it 30+ times. They'll be focusing on that wrist, for sure. I'd love to see Murray hitting all his throws - short screens, across the middle, and the deep ball. If we have to rely solely on the deep threat, then they'll be in his face all day.


----------



## nickel back

short passes,screens to get Murry going.I also like the idea with setting up the run by passing the ball,hope Murry tucks and runs some instead of trying to force the ball.I would also like to see us set up in the run formation,play action and pass.....(NEED TO THROW SOME CRUVBALLS IN THIS ONE to keep Fla. guessing)


----------



## Danuwoa

Turn Bruce lose.  Kill them throwing to Figgins out of the backfield.  Their little track stars want no part of him in the open field.


----------



## Buck

South GA Dawg said:


> Turn Bruce lose.  Kill them throwing to Figgins out of the backfield.  Their little track stars want no part of him in the open field.



That's what I've been saying too...  When the TB & FB screens along with dump passes over the middle are working the Dawgs are rolling...  

Knowshon Moreno and Brannan Southerland, back in 2007, when the offense was cruising this was something else to watch...


----------



## DSGB

South GA Dawg said:


> Turn Bruce lose.  Kill them throwing to Figgins out of the backfield.  Their little track stars want no part of him in the open field.



I've been wondering where that play has been all year. They've thrown it to him a couple times, but being a former TE, you'd think he'd get the ball a bit more. Could also help in short yardage situations, especially in the red zone. Let him lead Crowell through the hole a few times and then hand it off to him near the goal line.


----------



## deerbandit

My question is why haven't we seen or could we see Justin Scott Wesley play and could he play on offense? He holds the 100 meter Georgia high school record he would be a good deep threat even if it was just a decoy.


----------



## brownceluse

deerbandit said:


> My question is why haven't we seen or could we see Justin Scott Wesley play and could he play on offense? He holds the 100 meter Georgia high school record he would be a good deep threat even if it was just a decoy.



I think he red shirted. Not sure. They dont all come in smart enough to pick the O up fast. They may be trying to put some meat on him too.


----------



## brownceluse

Today is the day boys! Lets get it done Dawgs!! GATA!


----------



## brownceluse

Ahhite boy's they did it. It wasnt pretty. As a matter of fact it was down right dirty at times. The D was on fire in the 2nd half, and we had just enough O to win it. Proud to be Dawg tonight. Oh and Jarvis Jones is a BEAST!!!


----------



## Buck

Conley, Mitchell and Bennett, all freshman... The future looks good at Receiver for the Dawgs...


----------



## Muddyfoots

Finally!


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Finally!


----------



## brownceluse

Buck said:


> Conley, Mitchell and Bennett, all freshman... The future looks good at Receiver for the Dawgs...



Yes sir. Got Justin Scott Wesley taking a red shirt too. He was a track star too. Very very fast!!!


----------



## gacowboy

We have some really promising young players, that makes our future look good!
Our Defense is really playing well, the way the Dawgs are supposed to play D. We just need to get a hold on the special teams play and get past whatever Walsh has going on. I hope his confidence comes back soon.

It feels good to get a W in Jacksonville!!!


----------



## brownceluse

gacowboy said:


> We have some really promising young players, that makes our future look good!
> Our Defense is really playing well, the way the Dawgs are supposed to play D. We just need to get a hold on the special teams play and get past whatever Walsh has going on. I hope his confidence comes back soon.
> 
> It feels good to get a W in Jacksonville!!!


We need some Special teams help sooner than NOW! You take those two huge kickoff returns back to normal plays. Thats 10 points off the board.


----------



## nickel back

Buck said:


> Conley, Mitchell and Bennett, all freshman... The future looks good at Receiver for the Dawgs...



YEP!! Receivers are looking very good but,I worry about IC,I hope its just cause its his first year.


Glad Samuel played with some heart tonight!!

Hope he is not hurt to bad?would had love for him to make it in the endzone on that last play.

Not even going to talk how bad Murry looked at times and the SP teams.......UGLY!!



GO!! DAWGS!!

forgot to say....DANG GOOD JOB DEFENSE!!!!


----------



## Hut2

Sweet win, Dawgs! Walsh has mental demons! We'll take it but, it was ugly at times. Defense is pretty stout though.


----------



## Danuwoa

Nice win dawgs.


----------



## toolmkr20

I wonder if our ST blunders will light a fire under Richt to hire a ST coach in the off season. Had it not been for ST play last night that game would have been a blow out.


----------



## gacowboy

Anyone have an injury report on Samuel??
He sure ran strong this week.
I hope he is ok.


----------



## brownceluse

Aint heard nothing yet. I'm sure tomorrow we will hear something... Hope he's ok. He only had around 60 yards rushing yesterday, but he was getting after it. He was playing with fire!!!


----------



## toolmkr20

I read on UGA's official site that he had  a sprained ankle.


----------



## brownceluse

toolmkr20 said:


> I read on UGA's official site that he had  a sprained ankle.


Thats right xrays were negative!!


----------



## DSGB

toolmkr20 said:


> I read on UGA's official site that he had  a sprained ankle.



Good to hear! He definitely stepped up in the 4th! Man, I was hoping he got in the end zone on that last run.

Sounds like Dallas Lee is out for the rest of the season. Another blow to an already thin OL.


----------



## DDD

I tell you what, they better tighten up on Special Teams or the likes of every team including Kentucky will have a shot at us.

I was really, really surprised at how much Florida stayed with the pass.  I know you can say look at what Boise did to UGA with the pass, but UF has run the ball all year.  

Samuel had one of those games where he left every ounce of himself on the football field.  Not so much in numbers but purpose.  He was on fire every run.  He was pounding those line backers.


----------



## brownceluse

DDD said:


> I tell you what, they better tighten up on Special Teams or the likes of every team including Kentucky will have a shot at us.
> 
> I was really, really surprised at how much Florida stayed with the pass.  I know you can say look at what Boise did to UGA with the pass, but UF has run the ball all year.
> 
> Samuel had one of those games where he left every ounce of himself on the football field.  Not so much in numbers but purpose.  He was on fire every run.  He was pounding those line backers.



Samuel get a DGD vote for this game.!!!!!


----------



## Laneybird

Heard CMR say on his radio show tonight, Samuel is  out this game with the ankle.


----------



## elfiii

Wish I had the confidence of some of you fellers but I've seen too much Jekyll and Hyde this year to be convinced.

We did beat the gators so maybe this team has reached down deep and finally found itself. Both Auburn and Tech will be spoiling to ruin our season for us. It will make their seasons complete if they do.


----------



## brownceluse

Looks like Samuel had surgery on his ankle this morn. He will miss at least 4 weeks!


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> Looks like Samuel had surgery on his ankle this morn. He will miss at least 4 weeks!



Oh wow.  I had no idea surgery was even a possibilty from the way they talked.

That hurts.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh wow.  I had no idea surgery was even a possibilty from the way they talked.
> 
> That hurts.



Man it does hurt BAD. I guess Boo will get a shot. not really worried about this game, but we needed him for Auburn.


----------



## toolmkr20

brownceluse said:


> Looks like Samuel had surgery on his ankle this morn. He will miss at least 4 weeks!



Can you post a link for this? I just looked at UGA's official site and Richt has him picked for a captain in the New Mexico St game.


----------



## brownceluse

toolmkr20 said:


> Can you post a link for this? I just looked at UGA's official site and Richt has him picked for a captain in them New Mexico St game.



I just watched CMR in his pre game press conf. He said he would probably still be a captain. If they have the video of the conf. on GTV watch it.


----------



## brownceluse

Here you go.
http://www.georgiadogs.com/allaccess/?media=259860


----------



## Danuwoa

toolmkr20 said:


> Can you post a link for this? I just looked at UGA's official site and Richt has him picked for a captain in the New Mexico St game.



Oh man.  I don't have much confidence in Boo.  I hope he makes me eat those words.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh man.  I don't have much confidence in Boo.  I hope he makes me eat those words.



I dont either, but who is left? I know Crowell aint ready to take the pounding. Man this really hurts!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Here is another link.
http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2011/11/01/1801782/richard-samuel-likley-out-rest.html


----------



## Danuwoa

These things always happen at the worst possible times.  We need all our horses against Auburn.  They would love nothing more than to knock us off the roll we have been on.


----------



## nickel back

ok,Im the dummy here,who is Boo?

and hate it for RS.....he had a pretty good game against Fla.


----------



## erniesp

Just heard of some suspension for team rules. Several players. Anybody know who they are?


----------



## WickedKwik

Crowell, Thomas, and Malcome...Not good...


----------



## erniesp

Brandon Harton has been named the running back for this Saturday


----------



## 67chevyjr

erniesp said:


> Just heard of some suspension for team rules. Several players. Anybody know who they are?



That Hurts! Team rules violations


----------



## toolmkr20

brownceluse said:


> Here you go.
> http://www.georgiadogs.com/allaccess/?media=259860




Thanks. Whats the word on them suspensions?


----------



## brownceluse

toolmkr20 said:


> Thanks. Whats the word on them suspensions?



I have no clue. Blind sided like the rest of us.....


----------



## toolmkr20

Man that really sucks. I don't know much about Harton, is he decent?


----------



## nickel back

Grrrrrrrr....ouch!!its going to hurt if its true and CMR knew abiut this befor the Fla. game


----------



## westcobbdog

Richt may or may not have known, but when a player tests positive it is evidently sent to a lab for confirmation..so who knows when this all went down. I really don't care. I do care about the idjits we seem to keep recruiting. Can anybody remember a true freshman at Ga who gets suspended 2 times before his first season is 3/4 finished? I would like to tell all three they are gone, no more scolly.


----------



## DSGB

Looks like Richt is addressing the special teams issue by letting more of the first-teamers on the coverage team.



> Coach Mark Richt said that coaches are challenging players who play more scrimmage downs to “get involved” in kickoff coverage.
> 
> “More than just the opening kickoff kind of deal,” Richt said. “I think everybody can understand how crucial that that play is, so there will be other guys involved personnel-wise.”
> 
> Georgia has given up a kickoff return touchdown each of the past two games against Florida and Vanderbilt. New Mexico State, Saturday’s opponent, is ranked 12th in the nation on kickoff returns.
> 
> Cornerbacks Brandon Boykin, Sanders Commings and Branden Smith and linebackers Amarlo Herrera and Ray Drew worked on the coverage unit during Tuesday afternoon’s practice.


----------



## Danuwoa

DSGB said:


> Looks like Richt is addressing the special teams issue by letting more of the first-teamers on the coverage team.



Good deal.  Glad to hear this.


----------



## westcobbdog

time they woke up..ya'll think Dooley would of put up with mediocre at best special teams play? No way. New Mexi is #14 in the nation in kickoff returns, here we go again! We need a kicker who can put it outta the end zone each kick.


----------



## riprap

The way our kicker is going he must be smokin it up with the others.


----------



## westcobbdog

don't think Walsh has anything going on with him except a serious case of "no confidence". He has no idea if the ball is going thru the uprights or not. We need him to attempt and make a few few goals vs Mexi.


----------



## toolmkr20

7th straight win this season. We have not done that since 2007. Go Dawgs, keep up the good work.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

We are getting stronger every game. I love the fact that most of our impact players are young and should only get better!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Good practice game for Auburn.  We need SC to fall tonight, and then beat Auburn... Goo Dawgs and Goo Hawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog

9 td's is awesome! Wish we hadn't given up 400 yds of offense but we played like 75 players. Murray set some nice records with that 2nd qtr offensive eruption. Heck we played an all freshman / soph o line most of the 4th qtr,too. Great day to be a Dog!


----------



## brownceluse

westcobbdog said:


> 9 td's is awesome! Wish we hadn't given up 400 yds of offense but we played like 75 players. Murray set some nice records with that 2nd qtr offensive eruption. Heck we played an all freshman / soph o line most of the 4th qtr,too. Great day to be a Dog!


Alot of yunguns got their ears wet today. Harton for Heismen!!


----------



## westcobbdog

ya know brownc, I am so tired of these overhyped trouble makin'prima dona's like Crowell, just give me a couple of undersized undertalented backs like we had today and I will go to battle and be happy with them, win or lose.


----------



## brownceluse

westcobbdog said:


> ya know brownc, I am so tired of these overhyped trouble makin'prima dona's like Crowell, just give me a couple of undersized undertalented backs like we had today and I will go to battle and be happy with them, win or lose.


Heart brother all Heart. I'm with ya.


----------



## gacowboy

Arkansas wins!!!!

YEAH!


----------



## DSGB

Woo Pig Sooie!


----------



## brownceluse

DSGB said:


> Woo Pig Sooie!





gacowboy said:


> Arkansas wins!!!!
> Yes Sir!!!
> YEAH!
> Yes Sir!!!



We are back in the position of controlling our own destiny!!


----------



## Danuwoa

Well Arkansas took care of the yardbirds for us.  Now we have to pull it out against Auburn.  I just enjoyed watching Steve Spurrier's season go down the commode.  That was wonderful.


----------



## Danuwoa

westcobbdog said:


> ya know brownc, I am so tired of these overhyped trouble makin'prima dona's like Crowell, just give me a couple of undersized undertalented backs like we had today and I will go to battle and be happy with them, win or lose.



Keith Marshall.  Has a 4.0 GPA and is very humble.  We are high on his list.  I would love for us to get him.


----------



## brownceluse

I seen ol gin lurking in the Arky SC game thhread, but he would never post.....


----------



## toolmkr20

I just hope our Dream Team can keep the dream alive. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

toolmkr20 said:


> I just hope our Dream Team can keep the dream alive. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> I seen ol gin lurking in the Arky SC game thhread, but he would never post.....



I actually thought about him when I flipped over to that game.  I told tetgunner, "I bet ginny thinks they are going to win.  But they aren't."  When Arkansas put it out of reach and it showed Spurrier i laughed.  And I can't post what I said to his picture on the TV.


----------



## westcobbdog

South GA Dawg said:


> I actually thought about him when I flipped over to that game.  I told tetgunner, "I bet ginny thinks they are going to win.  But they aren't."  When Arkansas put it out of reach and it showed Spurrier i laughed.  And iI can't post what I said to his picture on the TV.



yeah I tossed out a few salvos at shiney pants,too.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> I actually thought about him when I flipped over to that game.  I told tetgunner, "I bet ginny thinks they are going to win.  But they aren't."  When Arkansas put it out of reach and it showed Spurrier i laughed.  And I can't post what I said to his picture on the TV.



It has truly been a great night!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse




----------



## Buck

Once again I missed this weekends game.  I've read everything there is to read on the web and waiting on comcast to post the replay.  Sounds like it was a good game.  Don't recall missing 3 Dawg games in a season before but this has been a strange year anyway.


----------



## brownceluse

It's mid week boys. Cant wait till Sat.!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> It's mid week boys. Cant wait till Sat.!!





I hope Crowell has had enough time to heal with his time off..  I'm still waiting for his "break-out" game to where he just goes nuts..


----------



## brownceluse

Browning Slayer said:


> I hope Crowell has had enough time to heal with his time off..  I'm still waiting for his "break-out" game to where he just goes nuts..


Looks like his Carver buddy that signed with Aubarn has tweeted that he knows how to stop him. Crowell responded and said Gab has never tackled him before, and is not going to start now. Looks like he has some juice to get after it in this game. He grew up close to Auburn and said he has always hated them.  Here is a link...

http://yearofthedawg.wordpress.com/2011/11/09/crowell-vs-wright/


----------



## DSGB

I'm hoping Jarvis Jones lives in the backfield Saturday and Big Daddy Jenks gets in on the action, as well.

A break-out game by Crowell would be great!


----------



## brownceluse

DSGB said:


> I'm hoping Jarvis Jones lives in the backfield Saturday and Big Daddy Jenks gets in on the action, as well.
> 
> A break-out game by Crowell would be great![/QUOTE]
> He should be well rested That would be great for it to come Sat.!


----------



## MudDucker

brownceluse said:


> DSGB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping Jarvis Jones lives in the backfield Saturday and Big Daddy Jenks gets in on the action, as well.
> 
> A break-out game by Crowell would be great![/QUOTE]
> He should be well rested That would be great for it to come Sat.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, pulling the sled during practices the week before last is pretty tiring!
Click to expand...


----------



## brownceluse

MudDucker said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, pulling the sled during practices the week before last is pretty tiring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He atleast should be alot stronger!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO DAWGS!! SIC EM!!!


----------



## gacowboy

Browning Slayer said:


> GO DAWGS!! SIC EM!!!



YEAH!!!!!!
I hope we beat the tar out of them!


----------



## brownceluse

GATA!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog

bite that Baker boy UGA!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Today is the day. This game is huge! We need to fight and keep finding a way to win. Beat them Barners!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

I like our chances vs the barners but their special teams appear much better than ours at either making and /or preventing big plays. Ga 38-16!


----------



## Danuwoa

I say we win in a close one.  Not buying the hype about the point spread.


----------



## MudDucker

South GA Dawg said:


> I say we win in a close one.  Not buying the hype about the point spread.



I thought we would by at least 10, but wow, great 2nd quarters 2 weeks in a row!


----------



## brownceluse

Thats was our 1st complete game in a few years. It was a great day for the Dawg nation!!!!!!


----------



## Buck

Wow!  Grantham's defense has stepped up in recent weeks.  Sure hope we can keep the rhythm going...


----------



## gacowboy

Awesome game, the defense really looks good. We need to keep the intensity and emotion level up. 
SIC 'EM!!!!


----------



## nickel back

Kentucky left,lets not look past them,bad teams can find ways to win.

This was one of the DAWGS!! best games in a while.

The Defence played lights out and so did the offence.

GREAT GAME ALL AROUND!!


----------



## yellowduckdog

*Best team won*

Great UGA victory guys whipped our tail all up and down good luck guys


WDE


----------



## toolmkr20

Thanks yellowduckdog, now go out there and smack Bama in the mouth.


----------



## brownceluse

Anybody heard anything about Geathers? They said it is ankle.


----------



## Danuwoa

Man I did not see that coming.  We seemed to have put it all together.  Murray was lethal today and the defense is playing great.  People will still act like we don't belong in the conversation on defense but we shut MD down.  That says it all.  Let's get ready for kentucky.


----------



## MudDucker

Where or where is SugaBumpGator?


----------



## gacowboy

Ain't it GREAT to be a GEORGIA BULLDAWG!!!!
Now let our intensity and focus be on Kentucky.


----------



## westcobbdog

We are rolling and finally playing to our potential. With more maturity or focus (or something) we could be a no or one loss team today. We would smack Carolina and Boise if we played either of them again, imo. But when we played them, they were both the better team. What happened those first few games? Coaching? Chemistry? Poise, confidence, dunno.


----------



## nickel back

we played lights oit in this game,just shows what we really can do.

                                                                  Auburn             Georgia 
1st Downs                            9                      30 

3rd down efficiency        3-11                    12-15

4th down efficiency         0-2                      0-0 

Total Yards                      195                      528 

Passing                             144                      224 

Comp-Att                         12-23                  14-18 

Yards per pass                  6.3                     12.4 

Rushing                            51                        304 

Rushing Attempts           25                         56 

Yards per rush                2.0                        5.4 

Penalties                          3-14                     8-60 

Turnovers                        3                              2 

Fumbles lost                    2                              2 

Interceptions thrown    1                              0 

Possession                     19:05                     40.55


----------



## riprap

When I saw Richt get mad at the offsides call at the beginning of the game I knew it could be a good day. Just because we get mad at the coaches sometimes doesn't mean we don't want the boys to win. I hope this is the beginning of something good for the dawgs in the future.

Go Dawgs. Take care of the Wildcats.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> When I saw Richt get mad at the offsides call at the beginning of the game I knew it could be a good day. Just because we get mad at the coaches sometimes doesn't mean we don't want the boys to win. I hope this is the beginning of something good for the dawgs in the future.
> 
> Go Dawgs. Take care of the Wildcats.



Looks like CMR is hungary again. I had prepared myself for them to find every way in the world to lose this game. The last couple years in the position we were in last night we would have lost this game. The way they covered kickoffs in this game was refreshing too.


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> Looks like CMR is hungary again. I had prepared myself for them to find every way in the world to lose this game. The last couple years in the position we were in last night we would have lost this game. The way they covered kickoffs in this game was refreshing too.



Well if he's gonna be an eastern European country he could have picked a better one.

I agree.  I was nervous that we might come out flat or might just crap the bed.  Vern Lundquist kept repeating over and over the SC won so "all the pressure is on GA."  Them Spurrier was running his little pie hole about seeing how we would play knowing that we had to win.  I guess he knows now.  LOL.  I couldn't believe we started as fast as we did offensively.  These jokers keep whining about our schedule.  Last year's team would have lost some of these games.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> Well if he's gonna be an eastern European country he could have picked a better one.


Here is this better hungry.


----------



## Danuwoa

brownceluse said:


> Here is this better hungry.


----------



## DSGB

*How 'bout them Dawgs!*

15 TDs in the last two games by 14 different players. That's spreading the ball around.

The defense is playing lights out, as well.

I'm going to enjoy this one for a few more days. The largest margin of victory in my lifetime over what I consider our most hated rival. 

It's GREAT to be Georgia Bulldog!


----------



## Les Miles

Congrats Dawg fans on almost wrapping up the East. 
Hope to see you guys in the dome.


----------



## brownceluse

Les Miles said:


> Congrats Dawg fans on almost wrapping up the East.
> Hope to see you guys in the dome.



No avatar bets though!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles

brownceluse said:


> No avatar bets though!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa

Les Miles said:


> Congrats Dawg fans on almost wrapping up the East.
> Hope to see you guys in the dome.



Gotta beat kentucky first.  But thanks Randy.


----------



## Buck

Wooten and Troupe?  Guess I have forgotten, or never heard, but where have these guys gone?  I have not seen these guys at all since the freshman have stepped up...


----------



## toolmkr20

Hey what was coach T all worked up about around the first half of the game? The camera zoomed in on him and he was throwing a fit about something.


----------



## brownceluse

Buck said:


> Wooten and Troupe?  Guess I have forgotten, or never heard, but where have these guys gone?  I have not seen these guys at all since the freshman have stepped up...



Wootin had a car wreck and suffered from a concussion. I think he will take a medical redshirt. Not sure about Troupe.


----------



## Buck

brownceluse said:


> Wootin had a car wreck and suffered from a concussion. I think he will take a medical redshirt. Not sure about Troupe.



Dang, guess I was asleep when all that news went down.  I never recall hearing a word about it...


----------



## Danuwoa

Buck said:


> Wooten and Troupe?  Guess I have forgotten, or never heard, but where have these guys gone?  I have not seen these guys at all since the freshman have stepped up...



Troup has had a lot of nagging injuries.  I had such high hopes for him.  I watched him A LOT in highschool and I thought he might be able to be a real contributer.

He is also an excellent baseball player and there ws doubt that he would even come to UGA because he might opt to play minor league baseball.

I have heard from some reliable folks that he has stayed in Richt's dog house a lot because he has a bad attitude.  I think he's a bit lazy and was one of those who thought he would coast through on talent and that he could be an immature jerk because he thought he was good.  I think he tried to work his way out of the dog house but just got so many little injuries that it's about too late.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond

Might have tickets to tech game that I can't use if interested shoot me a pm


----------



## MudDucker

Phillip Thurmond said:


> Might have tickets to tech game that I can't use if interested shoot me a pm



I think that will put you in the company of about 3000 tech fans.  Of course, yours will be on the right side of the wrong field.


----------



## brownceluse

One of the best videos in a while!


----------



## brownceluse

I just went through this whole thread from page one to here. My how much have things changed to this point. We were all going crazy after that 2nd game.  You know i've been thinking alot about Bobo and play calling. I have every game dvrd. I also can watch them on demand. I have watched all of our games several times. The play calling hasnt changed much if any at all. I think the biggest difference is they are actually exacuting. The O line from game one to here are night and day too. I also think the light came on for Murray too. This not in any way trying to cause a up roar about Bobo. Just trying to see what yall think. I myself have been on the fire Bobo a time or two. I also think Will Friend needs a raise. What i'm getting at is everybody in the stadium knows we are lining up in the I and are going to run the ball. The only difference is we are actually opening up holes are getting positive yards. Anyway I was off today and bored and it's awsome to be in the position we are in. Beat UK tomorrow, and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Tvveedie

The depth we got in the RB position gives us the luxury to run the I and succeed.  Consequently, the passing game gets going.  If special teams hangs like they did against Auburn, we'll be punching our ticket to ATL tomorrow afternoon.  Yes, it's great to be a Ga Bulldog!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Tvveedie said:


> The depth we got in the RB position gives us the luxury to run the I and succeed.  Consequently, the passing game gets going.  If special teams hangs like they did against Auburn, we'll be punching our ticket to ATL tomorrow afternoon.  Yes, it's great to be a Ga Bulldog!!!!



With Marshall coming in next year him and Crowell should make a good one two punch. Thats the the kind of depth i'm looking for....


----------



## westcobbdog

Yeah I have noticed we suddenly don't have much to complain about or to scrutinize! Like Chuck Norris, we must stay vigilant today and thru our last 3 games. Lay the wood to KY ( we owe them a whoopin ) and then play evrybody who doesn't have a redshirt on. Then refocuse on tek.

****Don't overlook the Jackets, either*****


----------



## Danuwoa

westcobbdog said:


> Yeah I have noticed we suddenly don't have much to complain about or to scrutinize! Like Chuck Norris, we must stay vigilant today and thru our last 3 games. Lay the wood to KY ( we owe them a whoopin ) and then play evrybody who doesn't have a redshirt on. Then refocuse on tek.
> 
> ****Don't overlook the Jackets, either*****



I expect Tech to play out of their minds trying to put a damper on our season.  I get a mental picture of Nitram and little joey, each with an arm around the other, each with an evil grin on his face, laughing uncontrolably.


----------



## westcobbdog

We played well enough to win, but rather sloppily. Qb was out of sinc with timimg and recievers most of the day. We survived and now time to focus on Tech.


----------



## nickel back

westcobbdog said:


> Yeah I have noticed we suddenly don't have much to complain about or to scrutinize! Like Chuck Norris, we must stay vigilant today and thru our last 3 games. Lay the wood to KY ( we owe them a whoopin ) and then play evrybody who doesn't have a redshirt on. Then refocuse on tek.
> 
> ****Don't overlook the Jackets, either*****



If the DAWGS play like they did today they will lose the game to GT.....just saying...

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Buck

Brandon Harton picked up Crowell's slack again today..  Dang good Dawg, Harton is...


----------



## brownceluse

Man I was afraid this would happen, and it did. Props to UK they came to play on D that is!!!!


----------



## nickel back

Buck said:


> Brandon Harton picked up Crowell's slack again today..  Dang good Dawg, Harton is...



Harton has heart and plays tuff,he never gave up,not one time no matter how hard they hit him he just jumped right back up......


----------



## LittleHolder

Anyone got word on Crowell?


----------



## toolmkr20

I sure hope Crowell and Thomas make it back for the SECCG, we will need them. Its a great day to be a Dawg even with the ugly win, but a w is  a w.  Any word on Samuels as far as when his return is likely to happen?


----------



## Danuwoa

Samuel will be back for the SECC.  Thomas was out today for "personal reasons".  Sounds family related.  I hope Crowell is alright.


----------



## Horns

AJC is now reporting that Thomas was suspended today. I don't know, but if that is the case, he needs to pack up and hit the bricks.


----------



## westcobbdog

brownceluse said:


> Man I was afraid this would happen, and it did. Props to UK they came to play on D that is!!!!



there were a number of oddly similar games today..alot of heavy under dogs stepped up and played well..heck I am just glad we won.


----------



## toolmkr20

I tell you what, Crowell could learn a thing or two from Harton about being tuff! I am finally at home watching the replay. Kentucky beat on Harton like a drum and he just kept getting back up and going at it time and time again. Brokewell is about ready to make me puke. I hope he grows a pair by next year!


----------



## Danuwoa

westcobbdog said:


> there were a number of oddly similar games today..alot of heavy under dogs stepped up and played well..heck I am just glad we won.



After I watched Iowa State beat Ok State last night I got worried it might be one of those weekends.


----------



## toolmkr20

Looks like several top 10  teams might be  going down this weekend. Wonder where that is going to put us when the polls come out?


----------



## LittleHolder

toolmkr20 said:


> I tell you what, Crowell could learn a thing or two from Harton about being tuff! I am finally at home watching the replay. Kentucky beat on Harton like a drum and he just kept getting back up and going at it time and time again. Brokewell is about ready to make me puke. I hope he grows a pair by next year!



After one play that Harton got hammered, Ben Jones was motioning to the sideline for Harton to come out.  Harton shook his head saying "I am fine".  That kid played his rear off.  I hope he at least starts against the Nerds!


----------



## MudDucker

Harton has the right type of heart, unlike Crowell.

Speaking of hearts, Kentucky played their hearts out defensively.  They were flying around and making plays.  Our offense was not crisp, but some of that was thanks to Kentucky's defense.

To all the naysayers (including some of our own "fans"), the DAWGS pulled up their big boy pants after the loss to South Carolina and here they are, champions of the SEC East.  Can't wait to see them hand it to the insects and then on to the DOME!


----------



## gacowboy

It is refreshing to see a guy like Harton come in and play with desire and intensity. He is a DGD! 
We started slow yesterday but we usually do on Senior day. I guess it is emotional for the Srs. to play that last home game and the team comes out kinda flat for the first half. 
On to Atlanta to SWAT those pesky bees. 
I sure hope we keep our focus on Tech this week and not looking ahead. 
HOW 'BOUT THEM DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa

gacowboy said:


> It is refreshing to see a guy like Harton come in and play with desire and intensity. He is a DGD!
> We started slow yesterday but we usually do on Senior day. I guess it is emotional for the Srs. to play that last home game and the team comes out kinda flat for the first half.
> On to Atlanta to SWAT those pesky bees.
> I sure hope we keep our focus on Tech this week and not looking ahead.
> HOW 'BOUT THEM DAWGS!!!!



I was at the Kentucky game in 2005 and it had this exact same feel to it.   The guys just seemed like they were in a daze or something and we were playing to clinch the east too.  You might be right, senior day might be a big distraction.


----------



## brownceluse

Not sure if anybody has posted this, but thought I would. SEC EAST CHAMPS SON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gacowboy

SEC EAST CHAMPS SON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEAH!!!

Now let's swat those bees!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa

SEC East Champs!  I think the best thing about this season is, when the defense takes the field, not only do I not roll my eyes and say, "here we go again."  I'm excited and want to see who gets the qb this time.


----------



## DSGB

No where near pretty and downright ugly at times, but they got it done and are headed to the Dome!!

  

Murray was off most of the day and Crowell got dinged again. Is the boy just soft? 

Despite the fumbles, Harton stayed with it and did a good enough job. Jarvis Jones continues to wreak havoc in the backfield with 2.5 more sacks! The entire D played well, especally down the stretch.

Enjoy win boys, then get ready for Tech!


----------



## toolmkr20

http://mobile.atlanta.sbnation.com/...vs-georgia-tech-carlton-thomas-isaiah-crowell

Thomas back at practice.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

toolmkr20 said:


> http://mobile.atlanta.sbnation.com/...vs-georgia-tech-carlton-thomas-isaiah-crowell
> 
> Thomas back at practice.



We'll need all the help we can get the next two weeks. If Thomas plays, we might not see Crowell this week. Especially if he was in a green non-contact jersey Tuesday.


----------



## westcobbdog

vs Techs smaller defensive front we should bang Figgens in there 5-10 times or so. I hope we have enough to handle these guys with just Thomas at rb. We can't experiment any more with Harton / Malcombe unless we get a big lead, imo.  Surely our coaches are preaching beware of the trick plays these gnats have up their sleeve.


----------



## westcobbdog

man these gnat fans are pretty cocky for being so mediocre..you don't hear much from the smart ones.


----------



## nickel back

westcobbdog said:


> vs Techs smaller defensive front we should bang Figgens in there 5-10 times or so. I hope we have enough to handle these guys with just Thomas at rb. We can't experiment any more with Harton / Malcombe unless we get a big lead, imo.  Surely our coaches are preaching beware of the trick plays these gnats have up their sleeve.



not sure why CMR and BOBO do not use Figgens this way?


I do not mind seeing Harton play,he has heart and heart can do a lot for a team,he has put the ball on the truff a few times but I'm sure they are working on that.(the young man is tuff)


----------



## westcobbdog

Harton has a big motor, no doubt. I hope he gets  a few carries cause he has earned the right but hope Crow and Carlton get the lions share with some Fig carries included,too.


----------



## brownceluse

UGA domination of GT again!!!


----------



## brownceluse

TTT!!! SECCG!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker

Our boys better study a LOT of film and tighten their chin straps, because they are going to be in for a war Saturday.  I think I would ever agree with Shultz, but I do think we have better than a swinging punch of a chance, but only if we play a near perfect game.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog

Maybe we could water down the field so Jefferson can't run around so much. I hope this one stays close.


----------



## brownceluse

Good read. I agree that Damon Evans leaving was the best thing to ever happen for our program. http://blogs.ajc.com/mark-bradley-b...und-year-began-with-a-nudge-from-ad-mcgarity/


----------



## Danuwoa

it's all about the O line.  We have to be able to run the ball at least a little to win.  If we can, we have a shot.


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> it's all about the O line.  We have to be able to run the ball at least a little to win.  If we can, we have a shot.



I watched the Wends. practice report, and someone asked about the TB situation, and CMR said he wasnt talking about that. There was a reporter there from LSU so maybe he was just playing a game. I hope he is.......


----------



## westcobbdog

man if we can't run the ball we may be toast, allowing those cajuns to tee off on Murray. With Samuel still on crutches and Crowell somewhat fragile, we may need to run a bunch of quick hitting screens, slants,ect..getting the ball to our quicker backs like Crowell, Thomas and Harton and wr's like Mitchell.


----------



## Tvveedie

Give me Bennett or give me morte


----------



## brownceluse

Man what a season. Got beat down in the second half. All in all i'm proud of my team. Looking forward to one more game. Lets beat Mich. St. and get #11! Lets get a commit. from Marshall this week too! Go Dawgs!


----------



## DSGB

brownceluse said:


> Man what a season. Got beat down in the second half. All in all i'm proud of my team. Looking forward to one more game. Lets beat Mich. St. and get #11! Lets get a commit. from Marshall this week too! Go Dawgs!



Nothing to be ashamed of! Time to get ready for the Spartans!


----------



## DDD

I have my UGA shirt on this morning.  Nothing to be ashamed of when you get beat by a better team.

I love all those Alabama and LSU threads.  What cracks me up more is the S.C. and GT fan base.  They are the epitome of "We will never be UGA... but we want to so bad!!  Look at us PLEASE!!!"  Then they cry in the corner.

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog!!!!

(Now if I could just shake this avatar!!!)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog

anybody got a scouting report on Mich State? Just glad bad moon rison won't be around this time to light us up deep.


----------



## brownceluse

All I know is their D is ranked 5th in the nation.


----------



## nickel back

westcobbdog said:


> anybody got a scouting report on Mich State? Just glad bad moon rison won't be around this time to light us up deep.



they are pretty good with a good  QB,the young man can throw the ball and good.(from what I have seen of them)


----------



## RipperIII

brownceluse said:


> All I know is their D is ranked 5th in the nation.


Based on last year's "eyeball" test,...their Defense is fairly solid,...but slow, BAMA had no problems running or throwing on them at will...UGA should be able to score as much as they want to.
Offensively, their O-line is big...and slow, you can gap them to death, JJ should have a field day, Or Ogletree.
The will have trouble running on UGA,...basically, I'd say UGA can do similar to what BAMA did to them last year...that is to say "Dominate" totally.


----------



## Unicoidawg

note rule change


----------



## brownceluse

It needed to posted here! Marshall is a DAWG!!!!!:jump:


----------



## MudDucker

brownceluse said:


> It needed to posted here! Marshall is a DAWG!!!!!:jump:



Yes he is!  :wreath: :decorate:


----------



## DSGB

*Tweeted by Mike Davis*


----------



## Danuwoa

DSGB said:


>



I like it.


----------



## gacowboy

Are we going to get all 3 RB's?
Sounds GREAT if we do!

:wreath::wreath::wreath:


----------



## westcobbdog

besides that big JUCO lineman we got last week, Beard I think, who else we got?


----------



## westcobbdog

hope Mason does not transfer out as ajc is reporting he is considering it.


----------



## toolmkr20

I heard that Lee chose Bama over UGA.


----------



## Danuwoa

The Gurley situation is hard to read.  He said he wants to play where Marshall plays and the night beofre Marshall commited he and Gurley were on the phone for several hours.  Not sure what all that means though.  It's hard to imagine getting Marshall, Davis, and Gurley.


----------



## brownceluse

All I can say is everything is possible. What CMR and staff did last year with recruiting after a 6-7 season. I think they are going to get at least Gurley. If Davis wants to be a Dog he can.


----------



## westcobbdog

we need to add a huge, fast, surehanded fullback to our wish list,too.


----------



## brownceluse

westcobbdog said:


> we need to add a huge, fast, surehanded fullback to our wish list,too.



They have one in Quayvon Hicks. Rivals has him as the #2 fb. if that means anything.


----------



## westcobbdog

forgot about him, he must be behind Zander Ogletree on the depth chart.


----------



## brownceluse

westcobbdog said:


> forgot about him, he must be behind Zander Ogletree on the depth chart.


He hasnt signed yet. He's a commit in the 2012 class. Been commited for a long time.


----------



## DSGB

You gotta admire Aron White's attempt to get OC to stay for his senior year.



> The big question is whether starter Orson Charles will go pro. White, who has been sharing snaps with Charles for most of the past few years, has an angle on how Georgia can get Charles to return: Get White into the end zone in the Outback Bowl. White and Charles are tied for the all-time touchdown record for a tight end at Georgia. So White, a senior, hopes that he gets one in the bowl game to take the lead, and then Charles decides he wants the record and returns for his senior year. “So everybody root for me to score a touchdown in the bowl if you want Orson to come back,” White said. “I’m doing this for you all, not for me.” White also joked - at least he was probably joking - that he didn't want Charles to go pro now and "kill my draft stock."


----------



## Danuwoa

DSGB said:


> You gotta admire Aron White's attempt to get OC to stay for his senior year.



LOL. I think Orson is gone.  I hate it but I don't think he's coming back.  But if anybody could be talked into staying I think it might be him.  I don't think there is anything that will keep Rambo in Athens.


----------



## westcobbdog

good recruiting info in ajc sports today, we are in the mix for DE J. Jenkins from Harris County, man he looks nasty. Dogs, Gators, Tide and Barners all in his final 4. He and his Dad are big Grantham fans.


----------



## Danuwoa

westcobbdog said:


> good recruiting info in ajc sports today, we are in the mix for DE J. Jenkins from Harris County, man he looks nasty. Dogs, Gators, Tide and Barners all in his final 4. He and his Dad are big Grantham fans.



That's good to hear.  I heard he's a monster.


----------



## brownceluse

westcobbdog said:


> good recruiting info in ajc sports today, we are in the mix for DE J. Jenkins from Harris County, man he looks nasty. Dogs, Gators, Tide and Barners all in his final 4. He and his Dad are big Grantham fans.[/QUOTE]
> Yes they are!


----------



## westcobbdog

looks like Rueben Foster is reconsidering his bama commitment!


----------



## brownceluse

westcobbdog said:


> looks like Rueben Foster is reconsidering his bama commitment!



I seen that. From what I read he said he feels like he belongs at UGA. We will see.


----------



## gacowboy

Bowl game tomorrow!!!!!!



:


----------



## Marks500

gacowboy said:


> Bowl game tomorrow!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :



Who is gonna win?


----------



## Muddyfoots

Marks500 said:


> Who is gonna win?



I expect a good game.

MSU is a pretty good team, so it could go either way.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Marks500 said:


> Who is gonna win?



Dont know thats why the game has to be played....... I know this much. We have 5 tailbacks for this game!!!!! It's been a long time since we had that much depth at that position. Boo didnt lose his starting job either. Crowell's ankle is 100% too.


----------



## gacowboy

It should be a Good day for DAWG fans!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Thats what im hoping!!!!!!! Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## Marks500

GO Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Ahhite we got Jenkins last night. I think this class will close very strong. What do yall think. Still think we probably get Gurley, and Davis.


----------



## westcobbdog

yeah Jenkins is already a full grown man. He can step right in probably at wil or sam. Just read about the mlk safety we somehow have just noticed...we were sent film of Tibbs who we landed, his teamate Whitehead who we are hard after and this 6'3" 206lbs still growing saftey. We are alittle slow to move or even acknowledge waayy too many kids for me. You might read this and think I need to chill out but are we winning much these days?


----------



## brownceluse

westcobbdog said:


> yeah Jenkins is already a full grown man. He can step right in probably at wil or sam. Just read about the mlk safety we somehow have just noticed...we were sent film of Tibbs who we landed, his teamate Whitehead who we are hard after and this 6'3" 206lbs still growing saftey. We are alittle slow to move or even acknowledge waayy too many kids for me. You might read this and think I need to chill out but are we winning much these days?



It still dont get why they are so late to offer some of these kids. But, in this kids deal. He transfered schools between junior and senior year. Then he got hurt, and missed most of the season. He really didnt get noticed by anybody until the HS playoffs. He was dominant in the playoffs, and was by far the best D player on the field for MLK. Maybe we can get him. Sounds like he wants to be a Dawg.


----------



## westcobbdog

Welcome aboard Mr Gurley!


----------



## nickel back

a little of what Gurley had to say

The top two running backs on Georgia’s board are headed to Athens after Todd Gurley of Tarboro, N.C., committed to Georgia over Clemson on Friday. Last month, another North Carolina standout, Keith Marshall, who is ranked as the nation’s No. 1 running back by scout.com, also picked the Bulldogs.

“I just came here to tell you where I will be taking my talents to next year, and that will be the University of Georgia. ... Go Dawgs,” Gurley said Friday at a ceremony at his high school.

“It was the relationship I had with coach Mark Richt and [running backs coach Bryan McClendon], and being up there several times to visit. And just that cafeteria. I love that food there. It felt like home every time I went up there. I felt like Georgia was the place I needed to be.”


----------



## gacowboy

The recruiting news is getting better! We have several great players looking and visiting!!!


----------



## westcobbdog

gacowboy said:


> The recruiting news is getting better! We have several great players looking and visiting!!!



Thats right cowboy we are trending upward. If we can get a running game next year we will have some quick 3 and outs on defense and then play to our new strength of keeping it on the ground. We need some big lineman who can block to develop quickly. I suspect we have a few on campus now, gotta train em and coach em up.


----------



## gacowboy

What's our chances of getting Avery Young OT????


----------



## Danuwoa

gacowboy said:


> What's our chances of getting Avery Young OT????



According to Socrates, very good.  And I always defer to him on this stuff.  He is almost never wrong.  He has called every one of these recent commits months in advance.  He was saying Jenkins would be a dawg two months ago.  He said we would get Marshall and Gurley way back.

I don't know how he knows this stuff but he is usually dead on and I listen to him rather than the would be recruiting experts here (we all know who they are) or the biased bull crap over at rivals and scout.


----------



## westcobbdog

Alright, somebody send Sanders Commings to jail and or counseling. 

Hoop Dogs beat Tenn then laid an egg vs Ole Miss, Ten beat UConn last night. 

Anybody know how many of our guys are in these last bowl games? Sr Bowl, ect..


----------



## rex upshaw

westcobbdog said:


> Alright, somebody send Sanders Commings to jail and or counseling.
> 
> Hoop Dogs beat Tenn then laid an egg vs Ole Miss, Ten beat UConn last night.
> 
> Anybody know how many of our guys are in these last bowl games? Sr Bowl, ect..



Cornerback Brandon Boykin, punter Drew Butler, offensive tackle Cordy Glenn and center Ben Jones will play in the Senior Bowl, which will kick off at 4 p.m. on Jan. 28. The game and all of the practices will be shown on the NFL Network.


----------



## MTK07_UGA

gacowboy said:


> What's our chances of getting Avery Young OT????



One of the current UGA players is a good friend of mine and he and young have been texting back and forth on a daily basis. Its looking good.


----------



## westcobbdog

MTK07_UGA said:


> One of the current UGA players is a good friend of mine and he and young have been texting back and forth on a daily basis. Its looking good.



Nice, hope we land this hoss as we always need more big uglies. 

Read where Josh Dawson from Tucker, longtime Vandy commit, is now leaning our way. If you read his comments he is leaning our way. Vandy is in home with him this week with CMR the next night, where he needs to seal the deal.
Dawson would be Vandy's starting DE in the 4/3 and probably rotate at OLB in our 3/4 right away.


----------



## westcobbdog

MTK07_UGA said:


> One of the current UGA players is a good friend of mine and he and young have been texting back and forth on a daily basis. Its looking good.



Nice, hope we land this hoss as we always need more big uglies. 

Read where Josh Dawson from Tucker, longtime Vandy commit, is now leaning our way. If you read his comments he is leaning our way. Vandy is in home with him this week with CMR the next night, where he needs to seal the deal.
Dawson would be Vandy's starting DE in the 4/3 and probably rotate at OLB in our 3/4 right away.


----------



## brownceluse

It would be huge to add two big OT in Theus and Young. Bring on Dawson too!!!


----------



## gacowboy

We need those Linemen! That's where the game is won and lost.
Things are looking good for our recruiting!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Chester Brown has decommited


----------



## brownceluse

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Chester Brown has decommited



Man thats not good


----------



## nickel back

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Chester Brown has decommited





brownceluse said:


> Man thats not good



a little info on Brown

Three-star offensive lineman Chester Brown (Hinesville, Ga./Bradwell Institute) will not be joining Georgia’s 2012 signing class.

“I decommitted from UGA,” Brown told DawgNation moments ago. “It was not due to anything bad, and we were not on bad terms. We have never been on bad terms. It was all because of love. It was due to family issues and personal reasons. I still have a lot of love for the UGA family. But there were personal reasons my family was going through that I was trying to deal with. It just came down to the decision of me decommitting from Georgia. When I talked to Coach [Mark] Richt and Coach [Tony] Ball, my recruiter, they were OK with everything, considering the situation that I am going through.”

Brown’s decommitment from Georgia could be the most shocking news of the season so far. He has been a tireless promoter of the Bulldogs and a vocal recruiter among Georgia’s remaining uncommitted targets. He even has a tattoo of the date he committed to Georgia on his left forearm. Brown did not want to discuss the family issues or personal reason that led to his decision. He still plans to play college football.


----------



## Danuwoa

No doubt we get Avery Young now.  And we better grab at least one more.


----------



## westcobbdog

"It was all because of love"?? What does that mean?


Him looking at Central Florida makes me think he had scollastic issues?


----------



## DSGB

Stinks to lose an OL commit, as we need more depth. However, it sounds like he has some things to take care of that are more important than the game of football.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg

Word is Chester Brown is not a legal US citizen.


----------



## westcobbdog

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Word is Chester Brown is not a legal US citizen.



whats the problem, half the population and the pres aren't legal,either!


----------



## brownceluse

Anybody heard about this mystery recruit? I hear he's a db.


----------



## DSGB

Sheldon Dawson?


----------



## brownceluse

DSGB said:


> Sheldon Dawson?



I dont think so. He was named on the board and socrates and the rest said no one had named him yet. Suposed to be a big time recruit that has been commited to another school for a while.


----------



## rex upshaw

not dawson.  hosley is a possibility...don't think it's geno.


----------



## brownceluse

rex upshaw said:


> not dawson.  hosley is a possibility...don't think it's geno.



I dont know. Could be.


----------



## gacowboy

Ya'll heard anything on this?
Dawgs made an offer to Will Adams 6.6 275 lb. OL, Sandy Creek. HS, who is currently a Ga Tech recruit....

We need those big linemen!


----------



## rex upshaw

gacowboy said:


> Ya'll heard anything on this?
> Dawgs made an offer to Will Adams 6.6 275 lb. OL, Sandy Creek. HS, who is currently a Ga Tech recruit....
> 
> We need those big linemen!



hadn't heard that, but after losing adams, i figured we'd reach out to another ol or two, possibly a juco.


----------



## nickel back

would love to see the DAWGS improve on their OL!!!


----------



## brownceluse

nickel back said:


> would love to see the DAWGS improve on their OL!!!



Me too!


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter

gacowboy said:


> Ya'll heard anything on this?
> Dawgs made an offer to Will Adams 6.6 275 lb. OL, Sandy Creek. HS, who is currently a Ga Tech recruit....
> 
> We need those big linemen!



He does have an offer.  Auburn is hot on him.


----------



## gacowboy

Spring training and practice starts today!!!!!
HOW 'BOUT THEM DAWGS!!!!!!!!
I can't wait till football season comes back around.


----------



## DDD

There is a picture going around this morning of Murray hitting a coed home run and I don't mean in baseball either.

Hopefuly it does not mean scandal.


----------



## brownceluse

DDD said:


> There is a picture going around this morning of Murray hitting a coed home run and I don't mean in baseball either.
> 
> Hopefuly it does not mean scandal.



Uh oh here we go


----------



## erniesp

Carlton Thomas has decided to transfer.


----------



## creekbender

Yep he had that deer in the headlight look too .




DDD said:


> There is a picture going around this morning of Murray hitting a coed home run and I don't mean in baseball either.
> 
> Hopefuly it does not mean scandal.


----------



## westcobbdog

Carlton was waayy down the depth chart..but it hurts losing him on special teams. Heard he is a pretty good kid and evidently close to graduating.

Who is the new person being hired on to help w/recruiting?


----------



## westcobbdog

We need Colton Houston to be reinstated by ncaa to give us OL depth.
Heard on 680 last week Mal Mitchell made a 1 handed over the shoulder PIC in the corner of the endzone in a 1 on 1 drill, ala Willie Mays. Heck I can't wait to see him at DB, hearing he is more physical at corner than you would think as a former wideout.
Hunker Down.


----------



## Danuwoa

I still hate having Mitchell at corner and bet we end up moving him back to receiver mid year.


----------



## westcobbdog

great read about Athur Lynch in todays ajc online..he's 280 lbs of grumpy and says he isn't giving up the spot he's waited on for 3 years. He's a rs junior. He is also getting looks at fb, ala Figgens.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg

You go Ahtie.I think we should have a lot of two tight end sets seeing as how our O-line will be questionable next year.


----------



## gacowboy

Whose going to the G-Day game? I am considering going. This could be our year to come on strong!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog

I am screwed, have to attend A day instead. Can't think of much more that can go wrong with D backs.


----------



## brownceluse

I'm going.


----------



## biggabuck

2 Buford boys will start Sat at G-day Game!! Congrats D and Kolton!!!


----------



## Buck

I'll be there tomorrow....


----------



## Hut2

Is the Dawgs spring game being televised? What network if so, thanks. Go Dawgs


----------



## Ryan1980

Hut2 said:


> Is the Dawgs spring game being televised? What network if so, thanks. Go Dawgs




Its on css at 5:00 pm and espn 3 at 3:00 pm


----------



## Hut2

Ryan1980 said:


> Its on css at 5:00 pm and espn 3 at 3:00 pm



Thanks buddy, don't look like I'll get to watch. I've got Direct tv with channels galore & don't get either channel.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Scroll down the page and you can watch it online! http://espn.go.com/espn360/watchespn/index?request=t&tabType=upcoming


----------



## toolmkr20

Just wanted to get this back up where it belongs! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## gacowboy

toolmkr20 said:


> Just wanted to get this back up where it belongs! Go Dawgs!!!



That's right!!!
2012- The Year of the DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog

picked up a big OL today..go dogs!


----------



## Les Miles

Athlon's Preview of Georgia

http://www.athlonsports.com/college-football/top-25/georgia-bulldogs-2012


----------



## brownceluse

Come on Sept.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan1980

Cant get here quick enough


----------

